# Беларускі куток > Святы и забавы >  Святкі, Каляды

## solnet

Девочки,а это КОЛЯДКИ мы проводили в прошлом году.
В зале детей встречает ведущая (взрослый) и двое детей, одетых в белорусские  народные костюмы. Дети входят в зал под инструментальный наигрыш, рассаживаются.
Ведущая.
Здравствуйте, гости дорогие! Зима не только самое долгое время года, но и самое богатое праздниками. Один из них — Новогодние святки. Вот и мы сегодня вместе с вами попробуем представить, как праздновали этот замечательный праздник.
Праздник начинается!
Гости мои дорогие,
Пожилые и молодые!
Собрались мы с вами для беседушки,
Собрались мы с вами для забавушки.
1-й ребенок.
Как когда-то наши прадедушки,
Ну а с ними прабабушки.
2-й ребенок.
Приходили на веселые святки,
На песни всем миром да загадки.
1-й ребенок.
А что такое святки?
Ведущая.
Праздник этот самый длинный.
Он веселый и старинный.
Наши предки пили, ели,
Веселились две недели.

От Рождества и до Крещения,
Приготовив угощенье,
Пели разные колядки,
По дворам ходили в святки.

Наряжались и шутили,
Праздник ждали и любили.
Так давайте же сейчас
Встретим мы его у нас.

Давайте с вами заглянем в белорусскую избу и посмотрим, как же проходит этот праздник.

 Показан уголок белорусской хаты: стоит стол, вокруг — стулья, на столе — скатерть с народной вышивкой, маленькая скамейка, на ней ручная прялка, старинные утюги, горшки и т. д.  За столом сидят молодые Хозяин и Хозяйка. 

Хозяйка.
Какие зимние вечера долгие, длинные, кажется, конца и края им нет. Скорей бы день прибавлялся!
Хозяин.
А времечко-то бежит быстро. Только недавно вроде с урожаем справились, и вот уж святки.
Хозяйка.
А помнишь, как мы в прошлом году колядовать бегали? Вот веселье-то было!
 Хозяйка.
Интересно, придут к нам нынче ряженые или нет?
Хозяин.
А приготовила ли ты, Василина, чем ряженых-то угощать?

Хозяйка.
Да приготовить-то приготовила, да вот придут ли? Издалека слышна песня.

Колядовщики входят в зал с песней «Щедрый вечер»,
                      входят ряженые (взрослые), к ним присоединяется группа детей. 
1 колядовщик.
Зароди, Боже,
Жито в пшеницу,
Всякую яровицу,
А в поле ядро,
А в доме добро.
Коза.
Куда конь хвостом —
Там жито кустом,
Куда коза рогом —
Там жито стогом.
Все вместе.
Здравствуйте, хозяева добрые!
С Новым годом!
С Новым счастьем!
С Новым здоровьем!
(Кланяются).

                                            Дети исполняют песню «Прывітальная».
1 колядовщик.
Сеем, веем, посеваем,
С Новым годом поздравляем.
Счастья будет вам горой,
Урожая воз большой.
Баба Яга.
Уродись у вас овес,
Чтобы на два метра рос.
Уродись у вас пшеничка,
И горох, и чечевичка.
Коза.
Чтоб гостей невпроворот
Было в доме целый год!
На столе всегда пирог.
Легких-легких вам дорог!
1 колядовщик.
А не порадовать ли нам хозяев веселым представлением?

                                     Разыгрывается сценка козы и медведя.

Коза.
А ну, Топтыгин, шаркни ножкой,
Повесели гостей немножко.
Медведь.
Давай, Коза, покажем,
Как мы лихо пляшем.
(Топает ногами).
Коза.
Выходи плясать, Медведь,
Я частушку буду петь.
Мы частушки пропоем,
А потом плясать пойдем.
Медведь.
Ты когда поешь, Коза,
Не закатывай глаза.
Петь ты не умеешь,
Не поешь, а блеешь.
Коза.
А ты, Мишенька-медведь,
Сам ты не умеешь петь,
Ты тугой на ухо —
Ни голоса, ни слуха.
Медведь.
Ах, Коза, ты Козочка,
Серенькая розочка.
Хватит нам браниться,
Давай с тобой мириться.
Коза.
Ах, мой Миша, дорогой,
Не ругались мы с тобой.
Мы с тобой шутили,
Народ повеселили.
1-й колядовщик. 
Мы не сами к вам идём,
Мы козу с собой ведём.
Хозяйка.
Козу? А зачем нам Коза!
1-й колядовщик.
Так у нас коза не простая. Есть такое поверье в деревне, что это символ жизненной силы, которую она приносит хозяину избы и его земле, чтобы лучше вырос хлеб. 
2-й колядовщик.
 Где коза проходит, 
Там пшеница родит. 
Где коза махнет хвостом, 
Там рожь взойдет кустом. 
Где коза шагнет ногою, 
Там хлеба взойдут копною. 
А где заденет рогом, 
Там взметнутся стогом.
Хозяин.
Ну, а какой святочный праздник шуток-прибауток, без веселых игр и колядных песен ? 

Дети исполняют песню «Колядная» муз. Захлевного.

                              Ведущая проводит игру «Коза». После игры коза падает.
 Хозяин. А что случилось, почему коза упала? 
Хозяйка. Может быть, надо помочь ей подняться?
 2 колядовщик. Это коза особенная. Она встанет только тогда, когда ей подарок подарят или угостят на славу.
Хозяйка. А что же она любит?
1 колядовщик. Нашей козе - немного надо ведёрочко гречки, пучок овса на конец хвоста.
                                                     Дети подносят дары козе.
2 колядовщик. Кускочек сала, чтобы коза встала!
                                          Подносят к козе угощение. Коза встает.                
1 колядовщик. Наша коза в благодарность за угощение попляшет с вами.
Хлопают козе. Коза танцует  вместе с детьми.
Хозяйка приглашает козу сесть с детьми.

Коза.      
Спасибо Вам! Славное у Вас угощенье, всем на удивленье!
Мир и счастье вашему дому, а мы пойдем к  другому.
 Медведь. Пойдемте к деду Миколу колядовать.
Колядовщики идут к следующему двору и поют вместе с детьми
песню «Щедрый вечер».
                                                   Подходят к дому стучат.
Все.	Дед Миколай!
Коза.	Может, крепко спит дед Миколай?
Давай его ещё позовём.
2 колядовщик.	Коляда, коляда!
Ты подай нам пирога,
Или хлеба ломтину,
Или денег полтину,
Или курочку с хохлом,
Петушка с гребешком!
                                             Из окошка дед зевает.
Миколай.	Кто тут орет,
Спать не дает?
Все.	Это мы – колядовщики!
Миколай.	И охота вам в этакий мороз с теплой печки вставать, петь да плясать?
                                                                    Закрывает окно.
Все.	В гэтай  хаце няма чаго даці...
Дзед Мікалай,
Сядзі  ў хаце не гуляй.
У цепленькім мясцечку 
З бабуляй на печцы.
                                            Смеются.
Медведь.	Пойдемте-ка лучше к другому двору.

Медведь.         Давайте покличем тетушку Акулину.
                        Тетушка Акулина, пусти погреться. 
Акулина.        Милости прошу, люди добрые, проходите! 
                        Будем вечер коротать, будем петь да плясать! 
Дети исполняют танец “Лявониха”.

Акулина.            Прикатила коляда,
                            Коляда-то молода, у-у-ух!
                            Что за славный денек,
                            Становись в хоровод,
                            Будем кругом ходить,
                            Да ребят веселить!

Ведущая. 
Баба Яга.
Тай, тай, налетай,
В игру со мною поиграй!
Баба Яга.     Я — Бабка Ежка,
                      Костяная ножка!
                      Буду вас развлекать,
                      Буду с вами играть!
                      Дразнит детей.
Девочки с усами,
Мальчики с косами.

                                  Проводится игра «Ведьмина метла».
1 колядовщик.
Не пора ли вам, хозяюшки, колядовщиков-то одарить?!
Не скупитесь, поделитесь,
Щедро всем распорядитесь!

Воспитатели с детьми одаривают колядовщиков приготовленным заранее угощением.

2 колядовщик.
Коли вы так добры,
Дарим вам подарки мы!
                                                 Раздают угощение детям.
Ведущая.
Наш праздник подошел к концу.
Будьте здоровы,
Счастливы  будьте,
Живите без бед много-много лет!
Новый год пришел,
Старый угнал,
Себя показал,
Иди, народ,
Солнышко встречать,
Мороз прогонять.

                       В грамзаписи звучит колокольный звон. Дети выходят из зала.

----------


## Молодой специалист

Вот сценарий колядок, который мы с коллегой проводили в прошлом году. Он взят из белорусского журнала "Пралеска" (не помню номера).

ЕХАЛА КАЛЯДА У ЧЫРВОНЫМ ВАЗОЧКУ
Фальклорнае свята для дзяцей груп “Фантазёры” і “Пачамучкі”– 5-й год

Гаспадыня
Несцерка
Мядзведзь
Каза
Чорт
Цыганка
Ведзьма

Дзеці стаяць за дзвярамі залы. Частка залы прыбрана пад сялянскую хату. Гаспадыня “спіць”, раптам “прачынаецца”.

Гаспадыня. Ой, божа ж мой, божа!
                      Я усё сплю ды сплю,
                       Так калядачкі прасплю!
                       Зараз прыйдуць да мяне госцейкі,
                       Трэба прыгатавацца.

Прыбіраецца у хаце. Пад музыку у зал заходзяць дзеці.

Несцерка.    На каляды мы прыйшлі,
                      Мех вялізны прыняслі,
                      Каб вы нас пачаставалі,
                      Шмат чаго падаравалі.

Гаспадыня  прыбіраецца далей.

Несцерка.   Не ідуць нас сустракаць,
                     Трэба гучна заспяваць!

ДЗЕЦІ СПЯВАЮЦЬ ПЕСНЮ “ЗАПРАЖЫЦЕ СІВЫХ КОНЕЙ”, АПР. РАШЧЫНСКАГА. 

Гаспадыня. Сала няма, каубасы няма, нічога ні дам!
Дзеці.            Не далі сала – каб ваша свінка не устала!
                      Не далі блінца – хай здохне ауца!
                      Не далі ляпёшкі – разаб”ём акошкі!

Несцерка.   Не хоча нас частаваць – пойдзем далей калядаваць!    

Гаспадыня. Я ж, дзеткі, пажартавала.
                      Я ужо дауно гасцей чакала,
                      Праходзьце, калі ласка.

Несцерка.  Дзень добры у гэту хату!
                    Гаспадыня, а не прадасі ты нам хату на вечар?

Гаспадыня. Чаму ж не прадаць, калі у цане сойдземся.

Несцерка.     Бяры, гаспадыня, у плату цукерачкі да абараначкі.

Гаспадыня.  Не, не вазьму, зубкі баляць.

- 2 -
Несцерка. Тады хустачку прыгожаю (накідвае на плечы).

Гаспадыня. Ой! Вазьму! Дзякуй! Ну что ж... падарункі нашы, а хата – ваша!
                       Спявайце, гуляйце, Каляду сустракайце!

ПЕСНЯ “МІКІТА”,АПР. РАШЧЫНСКАГА

Дзеці. Калядавалі, калядавалі, у акенца заглядалі:
            Ці шырокія сцены, каб нам патанцаваць?
            Ці добрая гаспадынька, каб нас пачаставаць?

Гаспадыня. Хата шырокая, а частаваць вас пакуль няма за што. Спачатку пацешце мяне, тады                                                             
                      Будзе відаць.

ПЕСНЯ “ ЗАЙГРАЙ ЖА МНЕ, ДУДАРОЧКУ”, АПР. А. РАШЧЫНСКАГА

Гаспадыня. Дзякуй вам, вясёлыя співакі, малайцы!

Несцерка.  Дзякуй у кішэню не пакладзеш!

Гасапыня. Госцейкі дарагія! Здаецца, вы с Казою ішлі, дзе яна?
                      Козачка, пакажыся, добрым людзям пакланіся! (Козачка кланяецца.)
                      А няхай яна паскача, усіх у хаце павесяліць. А вы, дзеткі, дапамажыце ёй. 

ПЕСНЯ “КАЛЯДКІ”, МУЗ. Л. ЗАХЛЕУНАГА, СЛ. Л. ПРАНЧАНКА. 
(У канцы песні Каза падае.)
Гаспадыня.  А што ж гэта з вашай Козачкай зрабілася? Можа яна занядужыла?

Дзеці.  Устань, Козачка, расхадзіся!
             Гаспадыня ідзе, каубасу нясе.

Гаспадыня.  Не устае!

Дзеці.  Гаспадыня нясе сала,
            Каб ты, Козачка, устала!

Гаспадыня.  Не устае!

Дзеці.  Ідзе шэранькі ваучок,
            Схопіць цябе за бачок!
 (Каза устае.)

Дзеці.  Давай, Каза, папрыгаем
             Ды ножкамі падрыгаем!

ГУЛЬНЯ З КАЗОЙ.

Ой, козачка белая,
Ой, козачка шэрая,
Па ляску гуляла
Ды у танец запрашала. Ме!


-	3 – 

Каза рухаецца у сярэдзіне круга.Дзеці стаяць і спяваюць. З заканчэннем песні Каза падыходзіць да дзяучынкі ці хлопчыка, спявае “Ме” і выводзіць у круг. Танцуюць, дзеці пляскаюць у далоні. Гульня працягваецца.

Каза. Ой, як я замарылася! Трэба адпачыць. (Ідзе у куток.)

Гаспадыня. А хіба ж ты забылася, Каза, чаго ад цябе чакаюць дзеці?
                      Ты павінна зрабіць надыходзячы год шчаслівым, ураджайным!

Каза.  Добра, калі так, дам трошкі жыта для дабарабыту.
(Ходзіць па зале, прыгаворвае і рассыпае жыта.

Святкуем Калядкі – лавіце зярняткі,
Каб моцна грэла сонца – кіну у аконца.
І вы, госейкі, майце усяго даволі,
А бяды – ніколі.
Нікога не хвалюйце,
Усім  цяпло даруйце!

Гаспадыня. Якая разумніца! Ідзі, я цябе пачастую. (Дае качан капусты, каза кладзе у мех, махае галавой і дзякуе: “Ме-ме-ме!”)

Мядзведзь. У-у-у. А мне гасцінцау!

Гаспадыня. І табе гасцінцау захацелася? Спачатку паслужы, што умееш, пакажы!
                      Ну-ка, пакажы,  Мішка, як гаспадыня цеста у дзяжы месіць? (Мядзведзь садзіцца на       падлогу і “таучэ” кулакамі перад сабой).

                     Як  дзед табаку нюхае? (Апчхі!) 
                     Як дзіця затірку есць? (На галаву лье лыжкай)
                     Як дзяучаты перад люстэркам упрыгожваюцца?
                     Як Янка на работу ідзе? (Ледзьве пераступае).
                     Як з работы ідзе? (Бягом бяжыць).

Гаспадыня. Ну і павесяліу ты нас, парагаталі ад душы – сапраудны артыст!
                       Але ж ведаю, гэта не усё, што ты умееш. Чула, што можаш басам спяваць прыгожа.  

Мядзведзь. З задавальненнем праспяваю.
                      ( Пад бел. Песню “Бульба”)
1.	Навучу вас танцаваць, трошкі касалапа.
Потым буду зноу спяваць ды смактаці лапу.
Усміхнёмся цсім сусядзям, ад вуха да вуха.
То хлусня, бо мы, мядзведзі, усе з музычным слухам. 

2.	Пятку ставім на насок, потым зноу на пятку.
Той, хто малы, і хто высок, пачынай прысядку.
Пахістаем галавой, лапамі памашам
Ды патопаем нагой на Калядах нашых.


Гаспадыня. І артыст ты, і спявак, можа, яшчэ і танцор?

-	4 – 

Мядзведзь. (усміхаецца, задаецца) Я музыку люблю. У народзе кажуць, што нязадатны я да 
                       скокау, касалапы, але гэта няпрауда.
                     Хо! Я мядзведзь – лесавік! Я не маю чаравік.
                     Ёсць валёнкі, ёсць і боты – ды люблю скакаць з ахвотай!
                     Паскачам разам?

             ТАНЕЦ МЯДЗВЕДЗЯ. БЕЛ. ПЕСНЯ “ЮРАЧКА”. 

 Гаспадыня.  Дзеці, ці зарабіу Мядзведзь гасцінцау?
Дзеці.  Зарабіу!

Гаспадыня.  (частуе). Вось табе меду цэлую калоду.
(Да дзяцей.) Добра вы паскакалі, стаміліся. Сядайце, адпачніце, а я ужо вас пачастую, даражэнькія.
(У гэты момант у залу урываецца Чорт.)

Чорт.  Мяне бацька паслау,
            Калядоушчыкам каб стау.
            Не дадуць мне каубасу – 
            Тады хату растрасу.

Гаспадыня.   Каубас няма, сала няма, нічога не дам!

Чорт. Ах так!
         Каб нічога не было,
         Каб і жыта не расло,
         Каб людзей не частавалі,
         Каб і гумны пуставалі!
Чорта б’юць, гоняць ад сябе, але ён усім перашкаджае.

Гаспадыня.  Каб масткі ламіліся ад каубас,
                        А бліны і аладкі самі выскоквалі з патэльні!

Чорт.  Каб бліны не адставалі – 
            Да патэльні прыставалі.
Усе яго гоняць.

Гаспадыня.   Каб былі поуныя клеці яек,
                        А у хлявах шмат жывёлы.

Чорт.  Каб вашы куры не нясліся, а квахталі,
            Каб свінні не вяліся, а здыхалі.

Гаспадыня.   Каб мірна, весела жылося,
                        Пілося, елася і яшчэ хацелася.

Чорт.  Каб толькі па барадзе цякло,
            А у рот не пападала!

Гаспадыня  (бярэцца за ухват). Ах ты, чорт калматы, зараз па гарбу твайму упяку.


Мядзведзь  (ловіць Чорта за хвост, выцягвае хвост на тры метры).
- 5 -

Чорт.  Ай! Ой! Ой! Адпусціце, вельмі балюча!

Мядзведзь.  Адпушчу, калі ты з намі пагуляеш.

ГУЛЬНЯ “ПЕРАБЕЖКІ”.
Хвост Чорта за канец трымае Мядзведзь. Дзеці прабягаюць пад доугім хвастом Чорта, а ён разам з Мядзведзем імкнецца злавіць іх, вапускаючы хвост.
У канцы гульні Чорт уцякае за дзверы.

Гаспадыня.   Ну вось, ад нячысціка пазбавіліся. Можна святапрацягваць.
(гучыць цыганская музыка, раздаецца стук у дзверы.) Ой, нехта стукае. Пайду, пагляджу, добрага чалавека у госці паклічу.
Уваходзіць цыганка.

Гаспадыня.  А што, ці холадна на дварэ?

Цыганка. Ой, холадна! Дазвольцет станцаваць, каб сагрэцца.

ЦЫГАНСКІ ТАНЕЦ.

Цыганка.  А што гэта свята без варажбы? (Звяртаецца да гаспадын.) Давай, залаценькая мая, я табе паваражу. Што было, што ёсць, што яшчэ будзе, скажу. Давай далонь. Пакладзі сюды тры грошыкі – будзе у цябе тры хлопчыкі. Пакладзі сала кусок – будзе грошау мяшок.

Гаспадыня.  Не хачу, каб ты мне варажыла, усё роуна падманеш!

Цыганка.  Ну і не трэба. Пайду да Казы з мядзведзем.  Хочаце ведаць, ці будзеце у згодзе у гэтым годзе? (Чуецца адказ прысутных: “Так!”) Ну тады хадзіце сюды, зараз  праверым. 

ГУЛЬНЯ “Ці быць нам у згодзе у гэтым годзе”
Дзеці парамі садзяцца на стульчыкі спіна да спіны. Па сігналу яны паварочваюць галовы адзін да аднаго. Калі дзеці павярнулі галовы у адзін бок – значыць, жыць будуць у згодзе, калі не – згоды не будзе. Кожнай пары пажадана закончыць гульню, калі яны павярнуць галовы у адзін бок.

Цыганка.  Дзеці, а вам паваражыць? (Дзейці згаджаюцца.) Вось у  мяне гаршчочак, ён незвычайны, чароуны. 
       Гаршчочак з вяршочак,
       Скажы нам, дружочак,
       Што збудзецца, здейсніцца,
       Што нас чакае?
(Ходзіць па зале, прыгаворвае, падыходзіць да каго-небудзь з дзяцей. Дзіця дастае ручнік.)

Цыганка. Ручнік далёка расцілаецца – чакае цябе дарога, падарожжа, шлях.
(Ходзіць зноу, дастае булку.)
Мыш у сенях бяжыць, каравай у хату нясе – у тваёй хаце багацце будзе, дабрабыт.
 (Ходзіць, дастае пярсцёнак.)
Сейце муку, пячыце булкі – да цябе ідуць жаніхі.
(Ходзіць, дастае стужку.)
Стужка да багацця.
(Ходзіць, дастае гузік.)
Жыць табе у вялікай ўчаслівай сям’і.

-	5 -  
(Гучыць музыка, у залу на мятле улятае Ведзьма.)

Гаспадыня.  Ой, Ведзьма прыляцела! Толькі цябе тут не хапала!

Ведзьма.   Без мяне думалі абысціся? Без нячыстай сілы?

Гаспадыня.  Мы напярэдадні свята жадаем пазбавіцца ад рознай нечысці, ад усяго дрэннага, а тут цябе чорт прынёс на мятле.

Ведзьма.  Хіба ж я вам не падабаюся? Я такая прыгажуняЙ прауда, дзеткі?  Падгаворвае дзяцей, каб яны адказалі: “Так”.

Гаспадыня.  А што ты робіш у дзіцячым садзе?

Ведзьма.  Прыляцела наймацца на работу.

Гаспадыня.  Вось добра! Нам якраз прыбіральшчыца патрэбна.

Ведзьма  (збянтэжана). Не, я выхавальнікам буду! У мяне і маленькі падручнік ёсць. Зусім такі маленькі. (Дастае вялікіх памерау кнігу.)

Гаспадыня.  А чаму ж ты будзеш дзяцей вучыць?

Ведзьма.  Ой, мая навука складаная, але вельмі цікавая – “Па-скуд-ства-знауства!”. Ну што, дзеці, паірэбны вам такі педагог? (Дзеці адказваюць.) Згаджайцеся, весялей жыць будзе.

Гаспадыня.  Ну што ж, зараз мы паглядзім, які з цябе выхавальнік.
Ведзьма.  Калі ласка. Так, дзеці, першае заданне – тупанне і плясканне. (Па яе загаду дзеці спачатку моцна тупаюць, потым пляскаюць у далоні.)
Другі занятак! Слухайце заданне – хлопчыкі высоуваюць языкі, дзяучынкі ставяць рогі. (Усе адначасова скачуць на месцы пад музыку.)

Ведзьма.  Наступны занятак вельмі цікавы – практыкаванне дляголасу. Зробім маленькі звярынец. Хлопчыкі будуць крычаць, як пеуні. Дзяучынкі будуць мычаць, як каровы. А ведзьма – як авечка. Хто мацней? (Усе трымаюцца за галаву.)

Гаспадыня.  Які жах! Што ты тут нарабіла?

Ведзьма.  Нічога. Усё у парадку. Паглядзіце, як дзецям добра. Ды з маімі здольнасцямі стану нават загадчыцай.

Гаспадыня.   Такія здольнасці нам не патрэбны.

Ведзьма.  Не патрэбны?! А можна я вам яшчэ што-небудзь пакажу?

Гаспадыня.   Зноу паскудствы?

Ведзьма.  Не, не... слухайце. А вы ведаеце, ёсць такая прыкмета: хто на Каляды чыхне, той здаровы увесь год пражыве? Паспрабуем? Тры-чатыры: “Апчхі!” (Да гасцй.) а вы, госцейкі дарагія, хочаце быць здаровымі? Тады, калі ласка: Апчхі! Будзьце здаровы! (Ведзьма нясе вядзерца з вадой і мятлой.)

Гаспадыня.  Што гэта у цябе?
- 6 -  
Ведзьма.  Снегу трошкі растапіла. Хто навагоднім снегам акропіцца, той цэлы год хварэць не будзе. (Бегае па зале, брызгае вадой.)
Я люблю вас і шкадую.
Са мной свята весялей!
Не краду я больш дзяцей,
З дзеткамі гуляю,
Дзетак забауляю.

ГУЛЬНЯ “Ведзьма і памяло”.
Дзеці танчаць парамі пад беларускую музыку. Ведзьма танцуе з мятлой. Калі музыка спыняецца, яна пакідае мятлу, хуценька шукае сабе пару сярод дзяцей, якія тым часам таксама знаходзяць сабе новую пару. Каму не хопіць пары, танцуе з мятлой.


Гаспадыня.  Музыка, гучы хутчэй,
                       Праспяваем весялей.

Гучаць прыпеук.

Гаспадыня.  Божа ж мой, здаецца штосьці,
                       Што паснулі нашы госці?!
                       Не паснулі, госцейкі?  (Не.)
                       Ну тады...
                       Грайце полечку, музыкі,
                       Хай паскачуць чаравікі.
 Госці і дзеці утвараюць круг.

Несцерка.  Полька управа – акуратна,
                    Полька улева – далікатна.
                    А цяпер, паны, паненкі,
                    Мы бяромся за каленкі.
                    Зараз пойдзем усе упрысядку
                    І учэпімся за пяткі.
                    На двары трашчыць мароз,
                    Грэем мы суседу нос.
                    На Калядах мы не тужым,
                    Крэпка возьмемся за вушы.
                    А цяпер пайшлі у скокі,
                    Круцімся у розныя бокі.

У залу убягае мяшок, скача,бегае, усе глядзяць, здзіуляюцца.

Несцерка.   Стой, мяшок! Спыніся!
                     Хто сядзіць там, пакажыся!

Мяшок.  Сёння свята ля варот – 
                 Будзе усё наадварот (уцякае).

Несцерка.  Пакружыся, павярніся,
                    Каля печкі супыніся.



- 7 -  
З мяшка выглядае Чорт.

Несцерка.   Дык гэта ж Чорт.

Чорт.  Вядома, Чорт.

Гаспадыня.  Вось зараз я цябе патэльняй (бяжыць дапечы).
Божа ж мой, божа! Былі бліны, аладкі ды зніклі.
(Да Чорта.) Ты схавау?

 Чорт. Схавау, схавау.

Гаспадыня.   Пакажы, дзе.

Чорт. Не пакажу, не пакажу.

Гаспадыня.   Зараз я цябе патэльняй па баках...

Чорт (да дзяцей). Ну пажартавау я! Аддам пачастункі (бяжыць да дзвярэй, выцягвае мех, дастае падушку, коудру і кладзецца спаць).

Гаспадыня.  Вось, нячысцік, падмануу нас.

Несцерка.  Не хвалюйцеся, зараз мы яго разбудзім.
(Да лзяцей.) дзеці, давайце патупаем нагамі ды ппляскаем у далоні, Чорт спалохаецца і прачнецца. (Дзеці выконваюць.)

Чорт.  Адчапіцеся ад мяне! Паспаць не дадуць!

Гаспадыня.  Аддавай бліны!

Чорт. А разлічвацца чым будзеце? Давай, баба, грошы! Ды не звінячыя, а шалясцячыя.
(Гаспадыня ганяе Чорта.) Давай, баба,каубасу, а то хату растрасу!

Гаспадыня.  Што ты, якія у мяне каубасы? А на цукеркі ты не ласы?

Чорт.  Так, так, цукеркі я яшчэ больш за каубасу люблю.

Гаспадыня.  Ну дык давай, хвастаты, аладкі. Дзе схавау?

Чорт. Ну добра, так і быць (нясе з-за дзвярэй).

Гаспадыня частуе прысутных.

Несцерка.   Дзякуй за пачастункі,
                     А мы пойдзем далей калядаваць.
                     Добрых людзей са святам вітаць.

Гаспадыня.  Шчасліва хадзіце,
                       Здаровы бывайце,
                       У наступным годзе
                       Зноу завітайце!

----------


## lorik_minsk

Хоть и с опозданием, но в следующем году может пригодится.

Каляды
У групах папярэдне праводзіцца гутарка аб свяце «Каляда». Выхавальнікі запрашаюць дзяцей у муз. Залу. У зале дзяцей сустракае Скамарох. 
Скамарох: Усіх віншую, вітаю ўсіх! Няхай жывуць тут  жарты, весялосьць і смех!
 Хлопчыкі і дзяўчынкі, а вы ведаеце, чаму мы сабраліся сёння тут? - (Да). - Якое сёння свята? 
Дзеці: Да нас прыйшло - свята «Каляда». 
Скамарох: Правільна. 
Да нас на святкі прыйшлі Калядкі-
Бліны да аладкi, зіма да маразы.
Каляда, Каляда, а бывае Каляда напярэдадні ... Ражаства!
Спаўняецца песня «Рождество»
Скамарох: Каляда або Калядкі - гэта даўняе свята беларускага народа, і самая вясёлая зімовая пара. Каляды бываюць тады, калі дзень становіцца даўжэйшы ночы, а сонца больш гуляе па небе. Каляда прыходзіць каб павіншаваць ўсіх людзей, пажадаць ім здароўя, багатага ўраджаю, цёплую вясну. Пераапранутыя людзі ходзяць па дамах, забаўляюць народ рознымі жартамі, скокамі, калядныя песнямі. І калі да вас прыйшлі калядоушчыкi, то вы абавязкова павінны іх запрасіць у дом і пачаставаць, тады цэлы год у вас будзе добрае здароўе, шчэдры стол. А каб бліжэй пазнаёміцца з абрадамі калядок, запрашаю пайсці і покалядоваць .

Будзем мы жартаваць
Бегаць i скакаць!
 Руку дай хутчэе, друг! 
Чакаем усіх у вясёлы круг! 

Спаўняецца  карагод «Калядная»

 Па заканчэнні адкрываецца заслона, виднеется домік.
Скамарох: А вось і дом. Тссссссссссс…..Давайце паслухаем, хто ж  тут жыве?

Баба: Якія зімовыя вечары доўгія, доўгія ... Здаецца, канца і краю ім няма. Хутчэй бы дзень даужэцца пачаў! 
Дзед: А час бяжыць хутка. Нятак дауно толькi  з ураджай сабралi, а вось ужо і Каляды.
 Баба: Дзед, а дзед, а памятаеш, як мы, бывала, у маладосці-то па гэтую пару калядаваць бегалі? Вось  дык весела-то было! Памятаеш?
 Дзед: Так, была пацеха! 
Баба: Цікава, а цяпер-то дзеткi  Калядуюць  на Раство?
 Дзед: А дзе ж iм зараз! Вось мы, бывала, памятаеш, першым-наперво збіраліся дзе-небудзь на ўскраіне вёскі ў ізбе, маскі сабе майстравалi... 
Баба: Так, да ... (смяецца). Хто ў што здатны быу!
 Дзед: Потым бралі мех пабольш, зорку на шост, і давай хадзіць ад хаты да ізбы, ад двара да двара, уславлялі гаспадароў песнямі ...
 Баба: Ды так звонка спявалі, што гаспадары нас у хату  запрашалі ...
 Дзед: Вось тут мы і давай выпрошваць у іх хто пернiк, хто цукерку, а хто і грошыкаў ... 
Баба: І ўсё, усё падавалі, рыхтавалі для нас пачастунак!
 Дзед: А як жа! Бо калі нам, калядовщикам, спадабаецца пачастунак, мы гэтаму дому пажадаем ўсяго самага што ні на ёсць добрага: дабрабыту да дастатку ... 
Баба: А калі пагныя ды скупыя  трапляюцца, памятаць, дзед жадалі мы ім, каб у іх дах абваліўся, карова ўпала ... Да что там, грэх успамінаць (ахрысьціцца) 
Дзед: Ды і не скупiлiся гаспадары ніколі! Ведалi  : усё, што калядоущыки нажадаюць, заўсёды спраўджваецца! Вось і рыхтавалі пачастунак загадзя да чакалі нас у святыя вечары! .. Эх, добры час было!
 Баба: А ведаеш, дзед, я ж і сёння пачастунак  для калядоушчыкау падрыхтавала. 
Дзед: Да ты што, баба, дарма старалася, не ходзяць зарас дзецi! 
Баба: (уздыхае). А мо ж ўсё-такі прыйдуць. 

Скамарох: Давайце пастукаемся да гэтых добрых людзей.
Стук у дзверы. 

Скамарох:
Эй, сьпяшайце ўсе сюды!
 У госці Калядоушчыкi прыйшлi

Адцыняюць дзверы Дзед і Баба. 

Скамарох: Добры вечар таму,
Хто у гэтым даму.
Дазвольце пакалядоваць?
 Дзед и Баба:Добры вечар! 
Дзед :Калядуйце! Года Новага пачатак, на Калядкі ўсіх сабрау. За акном зіма сурова, няхай сагрэе сэрца слова. 
Вершы-Калядкi( чытаюць дзеці)
1.На каляды мы прыйшлі,
Мех вялізны прыняслі,
Каб вы нас пачаставалі,
Шмат чаго падаравалі.
2.Калядзiн, Калядзiн,
Я у бацькі адзін.
Кароценькі кажушок,
Дайце мне піражок.
А наверх каубасу,
А то хату разнясу!
3.Шчадрую, шчадрую, каубасу чую.
Дайце каубасу,дамоу панясу.
4.Шчадрыначка шчадравала, 
Што ты,  баба, гатавала,
Што варыла, што пякла –
Давай зразу да вакна.
5. Каб мірна, весела жылося,
Пілося, елася і яшчэ хацелася.

(Баба з дзедам ложаць ў мяшок пачастунак).

 Баба: Ой, дзякуй вам, дзеткi, за добрыя словы.Запрашаю да стала! 
Скамарох: Гаспадыня, а не прадасі ты нам хату на вечар

Баба:. Чаму ж не прадаць, калі у цане сойдземся.

Скамарох: Бяры, гаспадыня, у плату цукерачкі да абараначкі.

Баба: Не, не вазьму, зубкі баляць.
Скамарох: Тады хустачку прыгожаю (накідвае на плечы).
Баба: Ой! Вазьму! Дзякуй! Ну что ж... падарунак нашы, а хата – ваша!
Спявайце, гуляйце, Каляду сустракайце!

Игра… «Блин-блинок»

Дзеці. Калядавалі, калядавалі, у акенца заглядалі
Ці шырокія сцены, каб нам паспяваць,
Ці добрая гаспадынька, каб нас пачаставаць.

Баба: Хата шырокая, а частаваць вас пакуль няма за што. Спачатку пацешце мяне, тады 
Будзе відаць.

Спаўняецца  S песня «Зимняя сказка»

Баба: Дзякуй вам, співакі, малайцы!
Скамарох: Дзякуй у кішэню не пакладзеш!
Скамарох: А дзеткi малайдцы і гуляюць ад душы.
 Дзед: Ох! Люблю я музыку. З задавальненнем паслухаю.
 Дзеці iдуць ў карагод. 


Баба: Ох, якія дзеці, усе ўмеюць: і песні спяваць і іграць. А хлопья белыя ляцяць, халаднее стала. Скамарох: Толькі зимушка-зіма, хлопчыкаў і дзяўчынак не спалохала. Нам марозы не бяда, не страшны нам халады. Ходзім у шубах і вушанках і катаемся на санках. 
ГУЛЬНЯ «НАМ Марозы не бяда»
Дзед: А як? 
Дзеці: А вось так. - Едуць на санках-
Баба: А потым? 
Скамарох: А потым на лыжы устанем і з горы катацца станем. 
Дзед: А як? 
Дзеці: А вось так! - Едуць на лыжах.
 Баба: А яшчэ?
 Скамарох: А яшчэ бярэм, канькі і бяжым мы на каткі. 
Дзед: А як?
 Дзеці: А вось так! - Едуць на каньках. 
Баба: А потым? 
Скамарох: А потым у снежкі граем, вельмі трапна  пападаем.
Дзед: А як? 
Дзеці: А вось так! ( «Кідаюць снежкі») 
Загадка про Снег
Скамарох: Што лётае белай ватай і блішчыць на яву. 
                     Што зоркай халаднаватай растае на шчацэ і у роце? 
                     Коўдрай зямлю ўсю накрыў
                     І дрэвы ў шубы упрыгожыу? 
                     Гэта што за белы, белы мех? 
                     Гэта ... ... .... 
Дзеці: Снег, Снег! Снег!
Баба: Наляпіла я снежкоу, хто гуляць са мной гатовы? 
ГУЛЬНЯ на выбыванне «Снежкi»
Чуваць блеяния казы. 
Скамарох: А навошта нам каза? 
Дзед: Ёсць такое павер`е, што гэта сімвал жыццёвай сілы. 
            Дзе каза праходзіць, там пшаніца народзіць. 
            Дзе каза махне хвастом, там жыта ўзыдзе кустом. 
            Дзе каза топне нагою, там хлеба узыдуць капною.
            Дзе закране рогом, там ускінуцца стагом. 
Скамарох: Ну, тады давайце паклічам вашу казу. - «Каза, ідзі сюды!" 
Дзед выводзіць казу. 
Баба: Ой, Каза наша вучоная, прайшла ўсе навукі, ведае розныя штукі. Ну-ка, козачка, развесяліся, усім пакажыся. 
Карагоды «ТУПУ-ТУП, Каза»
Каза рухаецца у сярэдзіне круга.Дзеці стаяць і спяваюць. З заканчэннем песні Каза падыходзіць да дзяучынкі ці хлопчыка, спявае “Ме” і выводзіць у круг. Танцуюць, дзеці пляскаюць у далоні. Гульня працягваецца.
 У канцы песні Каза падае. 

Скамарох: А што ж гэта з вашай Козачкай зрабілася Можа яна занядужыла.
Устань, Козачка, расхадзіся!
Гаспадыня ідзе, каубасу нясе.

Баба:. Не устае!
Скамарох: Гаспадыня нясе сала,
Каб ты, Козачка, устала!
Баба: Не устае!
Скамарох: Ідзе шэранькі ваучок,
Схопіць цябе за бачок!
(Каза устае.)

Дзеці I Скамарох: Давай, Каза, папрыгаем
Ды ножкамі падрыгаем!

ГУЛЬНЯ З КАЗОЙ.

Дзед: У нас Каза вучоная, любіць падарункі і пачастункi. 
Баба: Зараз-зараз. Можа табе, Каза, сала, цукерак, аўса, бліноў?
 -Не! - А можа грошыкау? 
Каза: (понюхау) - Так!
 Схапіла і ўцякла. 

Чуваць шум інструментаў. 
Дзеці садзяцца.
 Дзед: А вось і яшчэ калядоушчыкi завіталі. 
З песняй ўваходзяць калядоушчыкi  2-3, цыган з цыганкамi і мядзведзь, гуляюць на дзіцячых муз. інструментах. 
Калядкi: Прышла  Каляда, пад цясовы двор. 
                 Добры вечар, вам, дый добрым людзям.
                 Гаспадар, гаспадыня, будзьце да нас сардэчны. 
                 Чым багатыя ў доме, то і нам падайце:
                 Пірага, да кашни, а наверх Казульку. 
                 А пад ніз - капейку, грошыкаў - жменьку. 
Баба: Даўно чакаем, добрыя  калядоушчыкi. 
Дзед: Пажадайце нам не золата, не срэбра, недрагоценных камянёў, а выдатнага здароўя, стараннай працы, да багатых ураджаяў. 
Прыпеўкі (выконваюць  калядоушчыкi) 
Баба: дзякуе ўсіх. (звяртаецца да цыгану з мядзведзем) А вы хто такія будзеце? 
Цыган: Я - цыган, багаты! Прыйшоу  да вас з цыганкамi, паглядзiце, як прыгожа скачуць!

Спаўняецца танец цыганак

Цыган:  Вось I мядзведзь у мяне ёсць. Купі гаспадыня у мяне мядзведзя. Іншага такога не знойдзеш. Танна прадаю, усяго за парачку тысяч.
 Баба: За такога мядзведзя і капейку шкада аддаць. 
Цыган: Шмат ты разумееш. Вось паглядзі, які ён у мяне ласкавы (гладзiць прасуе). Паглядзі якая ў яго паходка (цягне мядзведзя, а ён ўпіраецца, затым дзёргае - ён качается) Паглядзі, як бяжыць, аж зямля дрыжыць! (Штурхае, мядзведзь падае).
 Цыган: (бабе) - Загубіла мне мядзведзя. За гэта грошы мне давай і пачастунак, каб мядзведзь ўстаў. 
Дзед: (смяецца) - на бяры ўжо (падае пачастунак). Мядзведзь ўстае. 
Баба:І табе гасцінцау захацелася Спачатку паслужы, што умееш, пакажы!
Ну-ка, пакажы, Мішка, як гаспадыня цеста у дзяжы месіць (Мядзведзь садзіцца на падлогу і “таучэ” кулакамі перад сабой).

Як дзед табаку нюхае (Апчхі!) 
Як дзіця затірку есць (Дзед падае лыжку)(На галаву лье лыжкай)
Як дзяучаты перад люстэркам упрыгожваюцца
Як Янка на работу ідзе (Ледзьве пераступае).
Як з работы ідзе (Бягом бяжыць).

Гаспадыня. Ну і павесяліу ты нас, парагаталі ад душы – сапраудны артыст!
Баба: А мядзведзь у вас хітры.
 Цыган: Ну-ка мішка - выходзь! З дзеткам ты папляши!
ГУЛЬНЯ «МЯДЗВЕДЗИК»

Баба:Але ж ведаю, гэта не усё, што ты умееш. Чула, што можаш басам спяваць прыгожа. 

Мядзведзь. З задавальненнем праспяваю.
( Пад бел. Песню “Бульба”)
1. Навучу вас танцаваць, трошкі касалапа.
Потым буду зноу спяваць ды смактаці лапу.
Усміхнёмся усім сусядзям, ад вуха да вуха.
То хлусня, бо мы, мядзведзі, усе з музычным слухам. 

На припев -кружатся

2. Пятку ставім на насок, потым зноу на пятку.
Той, хто малы, і хто высок, пачынай прысядку.
Пахістаем галавой, лапамі памашам
Ды патопаем нагой на Калядах нашых.

Дзед: Дзеці, ці зарабіу Мядзведзь гасцінцау
Дзеці. Зарабіу!
Баба: (частуе). Вось табе меду цэлую калоду.
(Да дзяцей.) Добра вы паскакалі, стаміліся. Сядайце, адпачніце, а я ужо вас пачастую, даражэнькія.

Цыган: А яшчэ за пачастунак добры - пагадаем вам. Хочаце, дзеткi? - (Да) – 
ГУЛЬНЯ - ГАДАННЕ «Кім Станеш?"
Баба: Дзякуй вам людзі добрыя!
 Дзед: Дзякуй, дзеткi, за Калядкі! 
Баба: Вось вам  калядныя пачастункi. 
Калядоушчыкi: Дзякуй добрыя гаспадары. Дай вам усяго-ўсяго.



 Спяваюць  «Дык будзьце здаровы, жывiце багата»
Так будзьце ж здаровы жывіце багата
 А мы уезжаем да дому да хаты 
Мы слаўна гулялі на свяцейке  вашым
 Нідзе мы не  бачылі свята прыгожэй!



Цыган: Дзякуй гэтаму дому, пойдзем да іншага (уходзяць) 
Скамарох: Ну а мы, дзеткi, пойдзем у групу спрабаваць Калядныя пачастункi.

----------

Свето44ка (03.11.2016)

----------


## Ленуля7707

Каляды.
Несцерка: На каляды мы прыйшлі,
Мех вялізны прыняслі,
Каб вы нас пачаставалі
Шмат чаго падаравалі.
Не ідуць нас сустракаць, 
Трэба гучна заспяваць
Гучыць песня. “Добры дзень паненачка”

Мядзведзь: не далі сала- каб ваша свінка не устала!
Не далі хлебца – хай здохне ауца.
Не далі ляпёшкі – разаб’ем акошкі.
Не хоча нас частаваць – пойдзем далей калядаваць!
Гаспадыня:Я ж даражэнькія пажартавала.
Я ужо дауно гасцей чакала
Калі ласка. Праходзьце на пляцоуку.

Каза Але ж дзе тут гаспадыня ? Зосенька, Зося,зося, ты дзе?
Ну, каб не была ты добрай гаспадыняй , я бы не казала.
- Ну гаспадыня ж .
- Ну дык я бы можа не казала.

Твая кура у маім гародзе знеслася.
- Ну што ж тут і дзіунага, мае куры прывыклі па чужым гародам шастаць.
- Вось вазьму я іх да і пасяку. Як у той гаспадынькі у песне.

.(Гаспадынька – анс. Верабейкі)

Калядоушчыкі: Калядавалі, калядавалі,
У акенца заглядалі:
Ці шырокая пляцоука,
Кабы нам патанцаваць?
Ці добрая гаспадынька
Каб нас пачаставаць?
Гаспадыня: Пляцоука у нас чыстая,
А частаваць вас пакуль няма за што.
Спачатку пацешце мяне, тады будзе відаць.
Танцор: Усе хутчэй настауце вуха,
Тупаць будзем ночку,
Песня ёсць у нас такая
Адкрывайце вочкі.
Песня – танец “Ночка”
Мядзведзь
Дык тыж гаспадыня не скупіся,
Хутчэй крышку шавяліся.
Пакажы нам сваю ласку
Пашукай для нас каубаску!
Пахадзі ты каля печкі,
Пашукай нам перапечкі.,
А да этага усяго – гарачэйшага чаго.
Гаспадыня: калі каляду заспяваеце
Тады пачастункі атрымаеце.

Цыгынка:А мы с казой прыйшлі
Няхай яна паскача
Усіх павесяліць.
Козачка пакажыся добрым людзям, пакланіся.
Песня “Дудар”(каза танцуе, потым падае)

А што ж гэта з нашай казой?
Устань козачка, расхадзіся
Гаспадыня ідзе,каубасу нясе.

Гаспадыня нясе сала
Каб ты козачка устала
Ідзе шэранькі ваучок
Хопіць цябе за бачок.
Каза устае

Цыганка: Добра каза! 
А хіба ж ты забылася, чаго ад цябе чакаюць?

Каза: не незабылася ,
Добра, калі так, дам трошкі жыта, для дабрабыту.
Святкуем калядкі – лавіце зярняткі.
Каб моцна грэла сонца – кіну у аконца.
І вы госцейкі, майце усяго даволі, а бяды ніколі.

Цыганка: А што гэта за свята без варажбы.
Давай залаценькая мая я табе паваражу.
Што была, што ёсць, што яшчэ будзе раскажу.
Пакладзі сюды тры грошыкі –
Будзе у цябе тры хлопчыкі
Пакладзі сала кусок
Будзе грошау мяшок.
Калядоушчыкі: Ты нас падманеш.
Цыганка: Ну і не трэба. Хочаце ведаць, 
ці будзеце у згодзе у гэтым годзе?
Ну тады хадзіце сюды.Зараз праверым.

Вось у мяне гаршчочак, ён незвычайны, чароуны.

Гаршчочак з вяршочак
Скажы нам дружочак,
Што збудзецца, здейсніцца
Што нас чакае?

Рушнік далёка расцілаецца – чакае цябе дарога, падарожжа, шлях.
Булка – мыш у сенях бяжыць, каравай у хату нясе
У тваёй хаце багацце будзе, дабрабыт.
Пярсцёнак – сейце муку,пячыце булкі.
Да вас жаніхі ідуць.
Стужка – да багаце.
Гузік – жыць цябе у вялікай шчаслівай сям’і.

Калядоушчыкі: дзякуй за пачастункі, а мы пайшлі далей калядаваць.

Гучыць песня “Дзеб мы ні ехалі, дзеб мы ні былі”.

----------

Алусик (17.01.2022), Свето44ка (03.11.2016), Тамара Пискунова (02.01.2017)

----------


## Варвара.гомель

Девочки, давайте делиться сценариями Калядок. Хочется чего-то новенького и интересного
(Хата Лявона і Лявоніхі, гараць свечкі.  Лявон ляжыць на ложку, Лявоніха гатуе ежу.)

Лявоніха           Лявон , Лявон! Спіць, як пшаніцу прадаўшы. Ўставай!  Чаго ты разлёгся ? Ужо я і кабанчыка                 накарміла , і гусей   дагледзіла ,вады нанесла , печ выпаліла, бліноў, пірагоў 
                           напекла, а яму нічога не треба !!! Уставай, кажу! Хутка 
                           калядоўшчыкі прыйдуць!

Лявон                Устаю, ўстаю ! (аглядае хату)
                           Ай, да жонка у мяне ! Усё падрыхтавала! Усё дагледзіла!
                          Красачка ты мая, кветачка! (Пачынае танцаваць пад песню
“Чаму ж мне не пець?”)


Лявоніха            Людзі добрыя, паглядзіце на яго! У хаце процьма работы,
                            а ён толькі танцуе . Прынясі сена ,трэба за стол садзіцца, 
                            куццю есці . (Лявон ідзе за сенам) 


Лявоніха           Ой, стамілася я зусім. Жывем мы з Лявонам не багата: ёсць
у нас пяць авечак, кароўка, бычок, гусі і адзін певень         губаты.  (Чакае Лявона) І зноў яго не дачакацца! 


Лявон                Іду, іду, мая галубачка ! Вось сена на стол прынёс , гатуй ,
                           мая дараженькая!  (Пад музыку накрываюць на стол) 
	Які багаты стол калядны ! Чаго тут толькі няма! 
	(Садзяцца за стол , хрысцяцца. Першую лыжку куцці                   
	нясуць да акна і клічуць: “Мароз,мароз, хадзі куццу есці. 
                           Каб ты не марозіў  летам расаду.
	Зноў садзяцца за стол . Падаюць лыжкі.)


Лявоніха           Ой, лыжкі падаюць, мабыць калядоўшчыкі ідуць.

Лявон                Хай заходзяць, у нас ўсяго багата. (Паказвае на стол)
	Вельмі рады гасцям!
Лявоніха           Паглядзіце , вы на яго . Сядзіць , рот да вушей, хоць 
                           вяровачкі   прышей.  Ідзі гасцей запрашай. 

	(Выходзіць групка дзяцей і Цыганка . Спяваюць “Добры вечар”)

Цыганка         Добры вечар таму, хто ў гэтым даму! 

Лявон             Міласці просім ,да нас ў хату!

Лявоніха        А хто вы такія будзеце? Адкуль ідзеце? 

Цыганка         Мы людзі простыя, з далёкага краю. Хлопцы і дзяучата 
                            ўсе жвавыя.

Дзеці             Мы хадзілі , гулялі , спявалі , калядавалі. Прыйшлі ў вашу                                                                     
	Хату . Гаспадар , частуй гасцей !

Лявон           Дык за што вас частаваць, спачатку трэба паспяваць ці
                      станцаваць, ды вершы расказаць. 

(Дзеці расказваюць шчадроукі)


Цыганка        Зараз, зараз , нашы дзеці пакажуць новы модны танец.

Танец   “У леса на опушке”


Цыганка           Давайце, маі дараженькія , я вам пагадаю ! 
(Лявоніхе)	Каб заўсёды у вашай хаце ,
                        Віно зелена для гаспадара.
                        Мядок саладок – для гаспадыні !
                        Шчасце і доля – для іх дзетачак !

Лявоніха       Дзякую вам за радастныя весткі . Частуйцеся , частуйцеся. 
                      Частуйцесь смачней – прыходце часцей !
(Гаспадары частуюць цыганку і дзяцей)


(Пад песню   ўваходзіць групка дзяцей і Павадыр з казой )


Павадыр      Шчодры вечар таму хто у гэтым даму ! Святы вечар ! 
                     А ў гэтым даму сам пан гаспадар са сваей гаспадыняй!
                     Вынь гаспадар каўбас пару , паходзі каля печкі – пашукай 
                     нам перапечкі .


Лявоніха      А з чым вы прыйшлі ?

Павадыр       З казою шэраю , вясёлаю !

Лявон           Ой , няхай яна мне паскача !

Павадыр       Го-го-го каза ! Го-го-го шэра !
                      Пакланіся зграбна .
                      Павярніся ладна !

КАРАГОД “КАЗА”
(каза падае на падлогу)


Лявон             Каза упала , здохла , прапала !

Павадыр        Каб каза ўстала , трэба даць ёй сала , 
	Ды мерну жыта , каб каза была сыта .

(Частуюць казу , яна ўскоквае і танцуе )



Лявоніха       Прыходзьце , госці дарагія  !
                      А ,вы , музыкі , грайце , грайце ,
                      А ,вы , дзетачкі , гуляйце , гуляйце !

Частушкі

	(Пад песню  “Учора з вячора” ўваходзіць група дзяцей і Каляда)	


Каляда       Стары год праводзім,
                   Новы пачынаем,
                   З ранняю вясною , з буйнаю травою,
                   Са збожжам каласістым , з зернем ядрыстым .
                   Ды з цеплым летам і громам пры гэтым , 
	І з вясною яснай , і з долечкай шчаснай !


Карагод   “Каляда - Калядзіцца

Лявоніха         Праходзьце , госцейкі , даражэнькія,
                        Вось як добра пелі , танавалі , Вершы расказвалі.
                        Прыйшоў час і гасцей частаваць !

(Гаспадары частуюць дзяцей )

----------


## mar62

Ой, как хочется новенького! присоединяюсь!

*Свята « Каляды»*
 для дзяцей групы « Фантазеры»
Гаспадыня- зiмка рыхтуецца да прыходу калядоушчыкау.
Зiмка  А я зiмка- беларуска , клапатунья, весялунья.
У доме чыста прыбрала , ганачак я падмяла.
Усе зрабiла папарадку , падмяла , прыбрала хатку
Хутка госцi пастучацца, зайчыкi да нас прымчацца
И вяселыя звяраты, медзвяжаты i лiсяты.
Пад беларускаю музыку дзецi уваходзяць у святочна упрыгожаную залу.Садзяцца.
Зiмка  Мiласцi просiм кожнага у госцi.
Дзецi Шчодры вечар, добры вечар усiм людзям на увесь вечар.
Зiмка Я чакала вас, госцi мiлыя, даугажданныя.
Добра, што прыйшли, у хату  свята прынесли.
Будем свята сустракаць, будзем усе калядаваць.
А хто ж гэта з вами прыйшоу? Мабыць дзед – Барадзед?
Дзед Я не дзед – Барадзед , я калядны Дзядок. Абышоу  цэлы свет я за гэты гадок.
Чуу я тысячу моу. Бачыу безлiч людзей ,ды вярнууся дамоу я да вас, да дзяцей.
Реб Добры вечар таму, хто у гэтым даму. Нам не хочацца чакаць, загадай калядаваць.
Удвох Калядуйце любыя, калядуйце даражэнькiя. ( выходяць дзецi)
Реб Добры вечар, гаспадару, вынясi нам каубас пару.
Реб Вынесь сала, не скупiся, каб ячмень твой урадзiуся
Реб каб пажалi сто коп жыта. Каб сям*я была уся сыта
Реб Каб скацiнка вадзiлася, каб пшанiца радзiлася.
Реб Цi шырокiя сцены, каб нам паскакаць, цi добрая гаспадыня Зiмка, каб нас пачаставаць?
Зiмка Я Зiмка добрая, нават шчодрая, Але за што вас частаваць, спачатку трэба паспяваць.
Песня « Калядоуная». ( садзяцца)
Зiмка  Ой. добра спявали, саддзiцеся, калi ласка. ( Дзед вядзе казу) Глядзiце, людзi добрыя, хто гэта яшчэ iдзе да нас на свята? Каго ты вядзеш, Калядны дзед?
Дзед А вось i каза шэрая, вельмi смелая . Каза мая вучоная . Прайшла усе навукi , ведае розныя штукi.
Зiмка Дык няхай яна паскача ,а нашыя дзетки ей дапамогуць
Карагод « Пакажы, казеленька» ( каза падае) 
Зiмка Ой, памерла каза. А божа ж ты мой, што рабiць?
Дзед А у мяне каза вучоная , любiць пачастункi, хоча падарункi.
Реб   Дай, гаспадыня, кусок сала, каб каза устала
Реб Ды на кожны ражок павесь пiражок.
Реб Дай, гаспадынька, казе аладкi, кааб бакi былi гладкi.
Зiмка Даю, даю.Так добра скакала, зарабiла падарункi.
Каза устае. : « Дзякуй, табе гаспадыня Зiмка за пачастунак.Як нагну галаву унiз, забадаю, беражысь»  Каза даганяе дзяцей.
Гучыць музыка, скача заяц.
Заяц Чаму музыка гучыць, усiх звяроу сюды манiць?
Усе Сення свята каляды, запрашаем усiх сюды.
Заяц Праз загадкi мы прыйдем, падарункi прынясем.
Зiмка Загадывай. А дзецi адгадаюць, хто яшчэ у госцi прыйдзе.
Заяц Хiтрая сястрыца, рыжая спаднiца, хвост , як памяло, ходзiць на сяло.( лiса)
Лiса Адгадали, малайцы. А зараз мая загадка. Хто зiмой халоднай  ходзiць па лесе галодны? ( воук)
Воук  Не кароль, а у кароне , не гусар, а пры шпорах., гадзiнника не мае, а час знае. ( певень)
Певень Едуць, едуць калядки, вязуць блiны- аладкi. Калядачки на двор.,а  каубасачки на стол.( нясуць падарунки)
Зiмка Малайцы, звяры, што прыйшли на свята. Да яшчэ и падарункi прыняслi: зайка- моркву, лiса- рыбку , воук-сала, а певень- пiражок. Дзякуй. Заставайцеся на свяце.
Реб  Кадрылю рэзнi гарманiст. Залатыя пальчыки,’
 каб  у скок пусцiлiся дзевачкi i мальчыкi
Танец « Кадрыля» 
Дзед Чую близка стук капыт, гэта конiк чый бяжыць?
На каляды  госць едзе , байки, смех сюды вязе. 
Уваходiиць павадыр  з мядзведзем. ( дзецi)
Дзед  Прывiтанне, добры чалавек Ты хто? 
Павадыр  А я мужык багаты. дзядзька  барадаты. У мяне у кармане –вош на аркане, а у другим блыха на цапе. А гэта мой мядзведзька.
Дзед  А што ен умее рабiць ?  Можа ен нас павесялiць? А ну, мiшка пакажы . як гаспадыня блiнки пячэ, як гаспадар у бане парыцца, як дзеукi упрыгожваюцца.
А можа ен i гуляць умее?
Гульня « У мядзведзя ва бару»
Зiмка  Вось табе мядок, частуйся. Заставайцеся у нас на свяце.
З*яуляецца Чорт  Ой.як я замерз на гарышчы, аж зубы ляскаюць. А у вас так весела, так цепленька, пусцiце у хату пагрэцца.
Зiмка А што ты можаш рабiць? 
Чорт Усе магу, магу гуляць, магу скакаць.
Зiмка Тады пагуляй с нашымi дзеткамi.
Гульня « Лоб, лоб, нос»
Дзед Малайчына, чорт. Бачыш, у нас на свяце есць яшчэ и дзеткi сярэдняй группы. Хочаш, Яны зараз цябе пакажуць, як забауляюцца зимой?
Имправизацыя  «Што нам падабаецца зимой» ( сядаюць)
Чорт Мае ноги не стаяць, таксама хочуць танцаваць.
Танец- гульня « Лавата»
Реб Эх, топну нагой, ды прытопну другой
       Колькi я не тапачу, танцаваць яшчэ хачу.
Дзецi  Свята, свята каляда, весялей цябе нямя.
Агульны танец « Весялуха»
Чорт Ох i вяселае свята- калядкi!Мне б калядак нядзель з дзесятак.
Зiмка Вось и скончылася наша свята. Будзьце , дзеткi здаровы, як рыжык баровы.
Дзед Шчасця вам ды долi , а гора – нiколi.
Чорт А вы госцiки дорагiя шчаслiвы  бывайце ды праз год нас чакайце.
Пад музыку дзецi выходзяць iз зала.

----------


## mar62

Свята « Каляды»
 для дзяцей групы « Фантазеры»
Пад беларускаю музыку дзецi заходзяць у святочна упрыгожаную залу. Садзяцца 
ГАСПАДАР: Сення у нас Калядкi, блiны ды аладкi! 
Гасп-ня  Сення свята Каляды - запрашаем вас сюды 
УСЕ: Каляда-калядзiца, прыхадзi павесялiцца! 
РЕБ Вось дык слауныя рабяткi, пачынайцеся Калядкi. 
Реб Збiрайцеся дзетвара пачынаецца гульня, 		_./ 
	Реб  Каляду сустракаць ды зiму вiншаваць! 	.,-' 
ГАСПАДЫНЯ: гаспадары нашай Каляды - дзядзька Антось.
 ГАСПАДАР: i цётка Мiхалiна. 
ГАСПАДЫНЯ: Ой, якiя зiмовыя вечары доугiя-доугiя, нават i канцу i краю iм няма. Хутчэй бы дзень падоужыуся. 
Г АСПАДАР: Так, час бяжьщь хутка. Толькi, як учора з ураджаем справiлiся, а ужо вось i навагоднiя святкi. А цi памятаеш, Мiхалiна, як мы у тым годзе, калядавацi бегалi? Вось вяселле было, дык было! 
Г АСПАДЫНЯ: Памятаю, добра пагулялi. Цiкава, прыдуць да нас калядоушчыкi селета, цi не? 
Г АСПАДАР: А цi падрыхтавала ты, Мiхалiна, калядкi, чым калядоушчыкау частаваць?
ГАСПАДЫНЯ: Усе падрыхтавала,
 Г-р И сапрауды,   мая жоначка ужо и наварыла и напекла. Наемся ужо сягоння.
Г-ня И так зауседы. Да яды ты конь , а да работы- цяля. Слухай , якая цудоуная музыка., сустракаем калядоушчыкау.
Уваходзяць дзецi.
Реб  Добры вечар таму, хто у гэтым даму! Нам не хочацца чакаць- загадайце калядаваць.
 Реб Цi шырокiя сцены, каб нам паскакаць, цi добрая гаспадыня , каб нас пачаставаць?
Гасп-ня  Я гаспадыня  добрая, нават шчодрая, Але за што вас частаваць
ГАСПАДАРЫ:  спачатку трэба паспяваць.
ПЕСНЯ "КАЛЯДА" 
Реб  Добры дзень таму, хто у гэтым даму цi спiць, цi ляжыць! 
Реб Гавары з нaмi, з добрымi людзямi! Мы caмi iдзем i казу вядзем. 
КАЗА: Дзе каза бывае, там шчасце вiтae! Дзе каза не бывае, там яно мiнae. 
Дзе каза нагою, там жыта капой. Дзе каза рогам, там жыта стогам. 
ПАВАДЫР: Ну-тка, козынька, расходзiся  i усяму двару пакланiся. 
ПЕСНЯ-КАРАГОД З КАЗОЮ. 
(КАЗА ТАНЦУЕ, у канцы каза падае, ляжыць на падлозе нерухома, як мертвая.) 
Гасп-р: (спрабуе подняць казу) Што ж гэта стала,  каза упала
Ссохла, прапала ... (глядзяць, спрабуюць падняць) Бачна дауно не ела, што так аслабела ... Дайце казе сала, каб каза устала. 
Реб  (выходзiць наперад) Нашаму козлiку не многа трэба: 
Два боханы хлеба, сем печ перапеч, 
Реб i бочка жыта, каб каза была сыта.  А яшчэ аладкi, каб былi бакi ладкi.
Реб  Яшчэ таго мала, дайце кусок сала, Чацверты пiрог, каб казу сцярог. 
Реб А хто тaкi хорошы, хай насыпле грошай. Каляду дайце, здаровы бывайце! 
УСЕ ДЗЕЦI: Уставай каза, уставай дзераза.  Гаспадар iдзе, каляду нясе: 
 (каза устае) 
Реб : ой, ты, казiца, старая лiсiца! Ты не лянiся, людзям пакланiся! (кланяецца) Хай жывуць здаровы, з дзеткамi - галубяткамi, з дальнiмi прыяцелямi ды з блiжыйшымi суседзямi. У карысцi, у радасцi, у добрым здароуечку!!! 
Раптам выскакивае воук. Усе палохаюцца.
 ВОУЧА: - О, якая смачная вячэра да мяне завiтала.  ! З каго пачаць? 
Гаспадар  - Пачакай трошачкi, воуча. Лепей адкажы нам, ад чаго у цябе, воуча, лапы крывыя?  
ВОУЧА: - Лапы крывыя ¬Жар заграбаць
Гаспадар: - Адчаго у цябе, воуча, хвост бухматы? 
ВОУЧА: - Хвост бухматы -печ вымятаць. 
Гаспадар: Адчаго у цябе, воуча, язык шырокi? 
ВОУЧА: - Язык шырокi - пiрагi садзiць.
Гаспадар Адчаго у цябе, воуча, лоб шырокi?
ВОУЧА: - Лоб шырокi- печ засланяць.
Гаспадар. Адчаго у цябе, воуча , зубы крывыя ?
Воуча Зубы крывыя- вас зъесцi 
Даганяе дзяцей.. 
Воук Якiя спрытныя дзецi, нiкога не злавiу , пабягу зноу у лес, можа там каго на вячэру паймаю.
Г-р Ох i напалохау нас, воук, добра , што у лес убег. Давайце трошки адпачнем.  
А зараз пацешым Каляду. Проста так дзеля уцехи пачынаюцца пацехи. 
Хто з вас ведае цiкавыя беларускiя пацешкi  цi лiчылкi?
Реб Купiу Янчык абаранак ды Алесiку прынес
А Алесiк абаранак начапiу кату на хвост.
Реб Пятро, Пятро, падай вядро. Карове пiць, табе вадзiць.
Реб Светлы месяц, дзе ты быу? У лесе што рабiу?
Лыкi драу, куды клау? Пад калоду. Выйдзi вон I з карагоду.
Реб Бегла курка по таку у зяленым фартуху.
Ела сахар и мядок, выйдзi вон , каралек.
Гасп-ня .А зараз загадаю нашым гасцям цикавую загадку : « Усiх ен рана будзiць, хоць без гадзiнника ходзiць» Хто гэта?
А вось и пеунiк-певунок завiтау да нас.Ды якi прыгожы у цябе кажушок! 
Пев А  я зараз пра сябе  песеньку праспаваю,а мае сябры мне дапамогуць 
« Кукарэку, певунок»
Г-ры Малайцы, заставайся , певунок, на свяце. А мы запрашаем наступнага госця. Уваходзиць мядзведзь з павадыром 
МЯДЗВЕДЗЬ: А мне каляду дадзiце?
 ГАСПАДЫНЯ: I табе гасцiнца захацелася? Спачатку паслужы, што умееш пакажы! 
МЯДЗВЕДЗЬ: Добра, добра  паслужу, што умею пакажуl 
ГАСПАДАР: А пакажы, мядзведзька, як бабы скачуць. 
ГАСПАДЫНЯ: А як дзед табачок нюхае. 
ГАСПАДАР: а як дзяучынкi плачуць. 
ГАСПАДЫНЯ: а як хлопцы скачуць. 
ПАВАДЫР: Цi заслужыу медзведзь гасцiнец?  ГАСПАДАРЫ: Заслужыу. 
ПАВАДЫР: Тады дайце яму мядок, каб усе здаровы былi гэты гадок. 
А калi яшчэ у аркестры зайграеце, мядзведзька яшчэ вас i павесялiць. 
АРКЕСТР
Г-ня Вось табе, мишка , мядок, частуйся
 (улятае ВЕДЗЬМА) 
ВЕДЗЬМА: без мяне вырашылi абысцiся, без ведзьмачки - прыгажунi. Калядкi святкуюць, а пра мяне забылi, на свята не запрасiлi! 
ГАСПАДАР: Ды як цябе запрасiць,  напалохаеш ycix дзяцей i гасцей. Будзеш палохать дзяцей?
Ведзьма Не буду палохаць вас, толькi калi пабачу дзiва дзiунае .нешта, што я николi не бачыла.
Гспадыня Дык глядзи, з заморскiх стран прыехау да на свята самы сапраудны слон. ( выходзiць слон)
Ведзьма Якi прыгожы! ( разглядае)  А танчыць ен умее?.
Гаспадыня Звычайна, вось сама паглядзi. А ну, слонiк, разыйдзiся , усим гасцям пакажыся.
Танец слана.
Гаспадыня Вось табе , слон, пачастунак, заставайся у нас на свяце.
ВЕДЗЬМА:  А зараз паглядзице на мяне. Паглядзiце, як я прыбралася, да вас на свята збiралася! 
ГАСПАДЫНЯ: ну, добра, зараз паглядзiм. Ты толькi нас не пужай, i з дзецьмi пагуляй. 
ВЕДЗЬМА: I зусiм я не дрэнная, i гульнi цiкавыя ведаю. Пагуляем з мaiм памялом! Яно ж у мяне не простае, а чароунае, i умее танцаваць. Калi музыка гучыць, мы будзем танцаваць у парах, калi яна скончыцца  кiдаецце адну пару I бярыце другую. А вась каму не хапiць, дык з памялам  I патанцуе. 
ГУЛЬНЯ 3 ПАМЯЛОМ. 
ВЕДЗЬМА: Ой, добра гуляеце дзеткi, а адкажьце мне вы ужо варажылi у гэты святочны вечар? (не) Пан гаспадар, Панi гаспадыня, а давайце зараз, паварожым, i даведаемся цi збудуцца нашы пажаданнi. 
ГАСПАДЫНЯ: прауда, давайце паварожым. Вось тyт, пад абрусам у мяне ляжьщь салома, трэба загадаць жаданне i выцягнуць саломiнку, калi яна кароткая - хутка збудзецца, а калi доугая - яшчэ доуга прыдзецца чакацi, каб яно збылося. Вось я зараз даведаюся, цi добы лён вырасце у гэтым годзе. 
ГАСПАДАР: а я даведабся, цi урадзiць жыта у гэтым годзе. 
(далей варожаць дзецi i ВЕДЗЬМА апошняя загадвае) 
ВЕДЗЬМА: А я хачу, каб зауседы была прыгожая, и …добрая. Каб прыходзиць да вас у госцики. 
ВЕДЗЬМА: Эх, топну нагой, ды прытопну другой
       Колькi я не тапачу, танцаваць яшчэ хачу.
       Свята, свята каляда, весялей цябе нямя.
Агульны танец « Весялуха»
ВЕДЗЬМА:Ох i вяселае свята- калядкi!Мне б калядак нядзель з дзесятак.
Г-ня Вось и скончылася наша свята. Будзьце , дзеткi здаровы, як рыжык баровы.
Дзед Шчасця вам ды долi , а гора – нiколi.
ВЕДЗЬМА:А вы госцiки дорагiя шчаслiвы  бывайце ды праз год нас чакайце.
Пад музыку дзецi выходзяць iз зала.

----------


## Алена.by

Вельм! дзякуй ус!м за свята Калядк!, а так сама хачу вам прапанаваць свае калядк!, трымайце.....
Зала прыбрана пад беларускую хатку, дзеці сярэдніх групп сядзяць, як гледачы. Гучыць беларуская музыка зяуляюцца бабай.
Баба      Заплюшчыце вочы хутчэй, да сабе уявіце ярчэй.
               Як надыходзілі узімку калядкі, як смачныя пяклі аладкі.
               Як прыбіраліся усе у маскі – нікога не пазнаеш без падсказкі.
               Як бралі у рукі карабец і ішлі па вёсцы канца у канец.
               Вось зараз і да нас каляднічкі прыйдуць.
               А вось нават і яны! 
Гучыць беларуская музыка, уваходзяць дзеці 
Усе разам Добры дзень таму, хто у гэтым даму!
 1 дзяця     Калядзін, калядзін. Я у бацькі адзін.
                   Караценькі кажушок, дайце мне на піражок.
2 дзяця     А на верх каубасу, бо я хату разнясу.
3 дзяця     А на вуліцы мароз прыпякае добра нос.
                  Не дае нам стаяць, трэба нас пачаставаць.
4 дзяця     Ці – смачны пірог, ці бялюсенькі тварог.
5 дзяця     Гаспадынька не скупіся  з намі хутка падзяліся.
6 дзяця     Не хацім мы больш стаяць, хацім  песенкі спяваць.
Песня “Дзякуй зімка”
7 дзяця      У вас няма чаго даваці, бо любілі доуга спаці.
8 дзяця      Можа у летку у халадку, вы ляжалі на баку?  Дык нічога не гатавалі ?
Усе разам Дык навошта мы спявалі ?
9 дзіця       Шчадрыначка шчадравала,
                   Каб гаспадыначка нас пачаставала! (сядаюць)
Баба      Як цудоуна вы спявал!, заставацеся вы з намі.
               Вас мы будзем частаваць і другіх гасцей чакаць.
               Вунь яны – нашы госці, заходзьце калі ласка!
Заходзяць другая група дзяцей пад беларускую музыку з музычным! !нструментам!.
Усе разам Добры дзень добрым людзям!
1 дзіця    Што ты цетка наварыла, што ты цетка напякла?
                Падавай сюды хутчэй не марозь малых дзяцей!
2 дзіця    Гаспадынька не скупіся з намі хутка падзяліся.
                Ці ступу малака, ці цукерак поу – мяшка.
Баба       А за што вас шаставаць? 
                Трэба песеньк! Спяваць!
Песня “Міхасёк” з музычнымі інструментамі
3 дзіця    Я- хлопчык маленькі, з мяшком хаджу каляду збіраю.
                 Вечар добры, дайце пірог доўгі.
4 дзяця   Я- дзяўчынка маленька, спаднічка рабенькая.
                 Чаравічкі чырвоныя, будзьце са святам – здаровыя!
                Дзякуй, мае дараженькія
Баба       Праходьте калі ласка!
(гучыць музыка дзец! праходзяць)
Баба       Могуць госцікі спяваць, а ці могуць танцаваць?
               Просім музыку іграць, а дзяцей у кола стаць.
Танец “У леса на опушке”
Баба        Малайцы! Малайцы мае любыя дзеткі.
                Але ж гэта не усі гостікі, да нас яшчэ нехта ідзе.
Пад музыку уваходзіць Яга
Яга          Где мой трон? Где мой трон?
Баба        Не волнуйтесь, вот и он! Ну, Ягусенька привет!
Яга          Сделайте поярче свет! Не Ягуся вовсе я, королева Снежная!
Баба        Будь в наряде ты любом, но тебя мы узнаем!
Яга          Ладно, ладно так и быть, но хочу тебя спросить.
                 Говорят, что дед Мороз приготовил целый воз для детей подарков.
                 Вкусных, сладких, ярких.
Баба        Дед Мороз здесь побывал и подарки нам раздал
                 А причем к подаркам ты?
Яга           Ой, поесть бы вкусноты!
Баба         Ты бы бабушка Яга пироги нам испекла!
Яга           Ладно, побегу пирогов вам напеку!   
Пад музыку Яга убягае.
Вядучая    Ой, глядзіце, да нас нехта ідзе.
Выходзіць цыганка з мішкай
Цыганка Кланяйся мішка усім нізка (кланяецца)
                Малайчына! Мой мішка вучоны ды вумны!
                Ну-ка мішка, пакажы як дзевачкі танчуць(паказвае)
                Ну-ка мішка, пакажы як бабы танчуць (паказвае)
                А пакажы як бабы з працы ідуць дамоу! (паказвае)
                Перн!к! люб!шь? (паказвае галавой)
                Тады паскачы гападыне шчасця прыняс!. (скача)
Баба        Ды як! Цудоуны м!шка, трымай падарунк!! (дае гасц!нцы)
(гучыць музыка зяуляюцца разбойн!к!)
Танец разбойн!кау
Усе разам Добры дзень таму, хто у гэтым даму!
1 дзяця     Нам не хочацца чакаць –
                  Загадайце калядаваць!
2 дзяця     Шчадрую, шчадрую каубасу чую,
                  Дайце каубасу, я дамоу панясу.
3 дзяця     Дайце кусок сала – каб добра стала.
4 дзяця     Дайце канфет, каб не была бед.
5 дзяця     Гаспадынька не скупіся  з намі хутка падзяліся.
6 дзяця     Не хацім мы больш стаяць, хацім  падарункі палучаць.
Баба         Добра вы нас пазабаулялі нашы госці, а за гыта мы вас пачастуем (частуе)
Баба        Ну вось усе нашыя госці сабраліся. Зараз пойдзем да бабы Ягі на пірагі.
Голос з-зала “Не, яшчэ не усе”
Пад музыку уваходзіць цыган з казлом.
Цыган    А ці шырокія сцены, каб нас пачаставаць?
                А ці добрыя людзі, каб нас пачаставаць?
Баба        А чаго вас частаваць? А гэта, хто такі?
Цыган    Гэта мой вучоны конь! Глядзіце у вачах агонь.
                Разумее усе з поуслова, дзевы бачалі такога?
Баба       Дык ён, ледзве стаіць!
Цыган    Гэта у яго баляць ногі, з дальняй дарогі.
                А так у яго паходка – як у моры лодка! (паказвае паходку)
Баба        Дык ён ужо падае! Что з ім рабіць?
Цыган    А ён можа араці, можа шчасця нагадаці
Баба         А рагамі забадаці! Гэта ж не конь, а казёл?
Цыган    Ну, няхай сабе казёл, але ж глянь, які арол!
                 Зараз з вамі ён згуляе, вашых дзетак забадае!
Гульня  з казлом
Казёл     Ду-ду-ду, я казёл-барада.
               Ду-ду-ду пабег у вёску,
               Ду-ду-ду купіу косу.
Дзеці      А нашто коса?
Казёл     Каб сена касіць!
Дзеці      А нашто сена?
Казёл     Каб каровак карміць
Дзеці       А нашто кароукі ?
Казёл      А каб малачко даіць.
Дзеці       А нашто малочко?
Казёл      А каб дзяцей паіць!
Дзеці       А нашто тыя дзеткі?
Казёл      А каб іх лавіць…(ловіць дзяцей)  (у канцы ён падае)
Цыган    Ай, што вы нарабілі. Майго казла пагублі.
Баба        Можа даць козліку сала?
Казёл      Сала будзе мала!
Баба        Можа хочаш меду?
Казёл      Мёд не ел я з роду.
Баба         Так цукерак мода даць!
Казёл      Трохі хай павесяляць! А на рожанькі-два прожанькі.
Баба        Трэба угасціць каляднічкау. Вось вам нашыя гасцінцы.
Цыган з казлом уходзяць пад музыку.
Баба        Хутка праляцеу час, зараз пойдзем з вамі да бабы Ягі у госці…
                 А каб нам было весялей разам станем у кола 1 праспяваем.
Карагод “З новым годам”(сядаюць)
                А зараз пагукаем ізбушку бабы Ягі да нас, яна і пачастуе нас.
Дзеці      Цып-цып! 
Пад музыку выходзіць ізбушка на курьіх ножках і частуе дзяцей.
Баба       Сею вам пшаніцу, каб заўжды на стале была хлеба паляніца.(сыпле зерне)
                Сею вам квасолю, каб была добрай да вас ваша доля.
                 А на гэтай мове бывайце здаровы.
                Жывіце ў раскошы, майце торбу грошаў.
                Усяго даволі. А бяды- ніколі!
                 Усім дзякуй! Да пабачэння! 
Калядоўшчыкі пад вяселую музыку ўходзяць.      


 :Tender:

----------


## kleo_leonidovna

КАЛЯДЫВЯДУЧЫ.    Сення у нашым садзе свята, и гасцей, як тут багата.
                              Усіх на свята запрашаем і сярдэчна вас вітаем.
                                І дарослых,і дзяцей, и шаноуных усіх гасцей!
                               Шанаванне добрым людзям, хай вам радасці прыбудзе!
                                Хай вам даспадобы будзе жарты ,песні, гучны смех.   
                                С Калядаю вас усех!!!
Гляньце, да тут баба і дзед аб нечым судачуць.
ГАСПАДЫНЯ.
Трэба куццю ставіць, бліны пячы. Лявон нясі дзежку ды яйкі.
ГАСПАДАР. 
Зараз яшчэ збярэм вяршкі ды кінем курам, каб добры яйкі неслі.
ГАСПАДЫНЯ.
Першую лыжку Дзеду Марозу.
ГАСПАДАР.
Ты Мароз, чырвоны нос,
Пшаніцу, грэчку не памарозь!
ГАСПАДЫНЯ. Гарбузам, гуркам, рассадзе
Будзе лета вельмі рада.
ГАСПАДАР.
Лявоніха, а ці бачыш ты мяне?
ГАСПАДЫНЯ.
Не, не бачу.
ГАСПАДАР.
А каб ты сапрауды не бачыла за стагамі, копамі і вязамі.
ГАСПАДЫНЯ.
А ты, Лявон, ці бачыш мяне?
ГАСПАДАР.
Не не бачу.
ГАСПАДЫНЯ.
А каб ты сапрауды не бачыла за гуркамі, за капустай, за гарбузамі.
ПАДАЕ ЛЫЖКА
ГАСПАДЫНЯ.
Ой, нешта ж лыжкі падаюць, мусіць госцікі да нас прыйдуць!?
ГАСПАДАР.
Лявоніха, паглядзі да наша хата ужо гасцямі багата! (на дзяцей)
ГАСПАДЫНЯ.
А мы за сваей размовай і зауважылі гасцей.
Добры дзень госцікі дарагія!
Міласці просім у хату!
ГАСПАДАР.
Рабяты, а  вы чаго да нас прыйшлі?
ВЯДУЧЫ.
Свята разам сустракаць.
ГАСПАДЫНЯ.
А якое?....
А вось паведайце нам пра каляду.
ДЗЕЦІ ЧАТАЮЦЬ ВЕРШЫ

На каляды мы прыйшлі, мех вялізны прыняслі,
Каб вы нас пачаставалі, шмат чаго падаравалі!

Добрый дзень, панечка! Адчыни акеначка.
Чым жа будзеш дараваць?
Чым жа будзеш частаваць?

Дайце, дайце каубасу- аднясем мы Міхасю.
Дайце, дайце скварачку-аднясем мы Яначку.

Не дай доуга нам стаяць, на двары сняжок таптаць.
Бо кароткі світачкі, да памерзлі лытачкі.


Калядавалі, калядавалі, у акенца заглядалі:
Ці шырокия сцены, каб нам патанцаваць?
Ці добрая гаспадынька, каб нас пачаставаць?
1

Як у нашай гаспадынькі ды куццю таукуць.
Як да нашай гаспадынькі шадраваць ідуць!

Ой, багата, ой, багата куцця на стале,
Усе зараз пачастуем смачную яе.
Хай жа нашай гаспадыньке бог шчасце дае!

Я у цябе, цетухна, пакалядую
Я у цяб, цетухна, каубасу чую.
Дай, цецка, каубасу, а то хату растрасу.

Дай грошай мяшок, ці кашы гаршок.
Жбан малака, ці кавалак пірага.
Ці капеечкі на цукерачкі!?

Нам трэба мала: каравай хлеба, да кавалак сала!
Калядкі-святкі, дайце аладкі.
ГАСПАДАРКА.
Якія, вы разумненькія. Калі падрасцёці будзеці сапрауднымі калядоушчыкаміі. А пакуль частуйцеся.
ГАСПАДАР.  Гэй, Каляда! Прыежджай да нас у вазочку,ды на сивым                                               канёчку!
                                   А мы будзем Каляду сустракаць- гасцинцы   рыхтатваць!
                                     А каб з Калядою падружыцца- трэба пець и весялицца!

ПЕСНЯ: « ЕДУЦЬ КАЛЯДКИ» бел. нар. песня
Выход калядоушчыкау
 КАЛЯДОУШЧЫКІ:
Добры вечар таму
Хто у гэтым даму
Нам не хочацца чакаць
Загадайце калядаваць.

А ці дома пан гаспадар?
ГАСПАДАР.
Дома, дома. Каубасу з печы вынямае.
КАЛЯДОУШЧЫКІ:
А ці дома гаспадыня?
ГАСПАДЫНЯ.
Дома, дома. Стол прыбірае.
КАЛЯДОУШЧЫКІ:
Мы да вас ідзём каляду вядзём.
Каб у кожнай хаце было багацце.
Каб скацінка вадзілася.
Каб пшаніца урадзілася.

Мы прыйшлі калядаваць, трэба нас пачаставаць
ГАСПАДАР.
А за што вас частаваць? Спачатку трэба нас павесяліць!

КАЛЯДОУШЧЫКИ.
Пець ці не пець?
ГАСПАДАР.
Пець.
ПЕСНЯ: « ЕХАУ ЯСЬ НА КАНі»
- Святкуем Калядкі – лавіце зярняткі
Каб моцна грэла сонца – кіну у аконца
І вы госцейки майце усяго даволі
А бяды – ніколі
Ніколі не хвалюйце
Усім цяпло даруйце!

КАЛЯДОУШЧЫКИ.
Дык ты гаспадыня не скупіся
Хутчэй крышачку шавяліся 
Не хочаш нас частаваць
Пойдзем далей калядаваць!                                                    2

ГАСПАДАР.
Ласы на чужыя прыпасы-
И на каубасы трэба закрасы.
Калі каляду праспяваеце,
Тады пачастунки атрымаеце!
 « КАЛЯДА» муз. Захлеунага

ГАСПАДЫНЯ.
Дзякуй вам за вяселую песню! Малайцы!
КАЛЯДОУШЧЫКІ.
Дзякуй у кішэню не пакладзеш.
ГАСПАДЫНЯ.
Бярыце у плату цукерачкі да бараначкі.
Гаспадыня частуе.
 Госцейки дарагія! Здаецца, вы з Казою ішлі, дзе яна?
КАЛЯДОУШЧЫКІ.
Козачка, пакажыся, добрым людзям пакланіся! (Козачка кланяецца.)
А няхай яна паскача, ycix у хаце павесялщь. А вы, дзети, дапамажыце ей. 
ГУЛЬНЯ: « КАЗЕЛЕНЬКА»
У концы песни Каза падае.
Гаспадыня. А што ж тэта з вашай Козачкай зрабилася? Можа яна занядужыла?
КАЛЯДОУШЧЫКИ.
Устань, Козачка, расхадзися!
Гаспадыня идзе, каубасу нясе.
Гаспадыня. Не устае!
КАЛЯДОУШЧЫКИ.
Гаспадыня нясе сала,
Каб ты, Козачка, устала!
Гаспадыня. Не устае!
КАЛЯДОУШЧЫКИ.
Идзе шэраньки ваучок,
Схопиць цябе за бачок!
Каза устае.
КАЛЯДОУШЧЫКИ.
Давай, Каза, папрыгаем
Ды ножками  падрыгаем!
ГУЛЬНЯ « КОЗАЧКА»
У канцы гульні каза гаворыць:
КАЗА.
Хто кашу не есць, хто малака не пье? Таго забадаю!
Даганяе дзяцей
Каза. Ой, як я замарылася! Трэба адпачыць. 
Гаспадыня. A xi6a ж ты забылася, Каза, чаго ад цябе чакаюць дзеці?
Ты павинна зрабиць надыходзячы год шчасливым, ураджайным!
Каза. Добра, каіи так, дам трошкі жыта для дабрабыту.
Гаспадыня. Якая разумніца! ідзі я цябе пачастую. (Дае качан капусты.)
Мядзведзь. У-у-у. А мне гасцінцау! .
 Гаспадыня. I табе гасцінцау захацелася? Спачатку паслужы, што умееш, пакажы!
КАЛЯДОУШЧЫКИ.
Ну-ка, пакажы Мишка, як гаспадыня цеста  месіць? (Мядзведзъ садзщца на подлогу i «таучэ» кулаками  перад са¬бой.)
Як дзед табаку нюхае? (чихает)
Як дзяучаты перад люстэркам упрыгожваюцца?
Як дзед на работу идзе? (Ледзъве пе-раступае.)
Як з работы ідзе? (Бягом бяжыць.)
Гаспадыня. Ну i павесялиу? ты нас, парагатали ад душы — сапраудны артыст!
Але ж ведаю, гэта не усё, што ты умееш. Чула, што можаш ты у гульні гуляць?
ГУЛЬНЯ « ГАРЛАЧЫК».
Гаспадыня. Дзеці, ці зарабіу мядзведзь гасцінцау?
Дзещ. зapa6iy!
Гаспадыня (частуе). Вось табе мёду цэлую калоду. 
Баба ідзе к печцы, а за печкай чіхает чорт
ЧОРТ. Апчхі!
ГАСПАДАРКА. Фу, ты Чорт!
Чорт вылазе
ЧОРТ.                                                                               3
Чорт! Чорт!
ГАСПАДАРКА.
Сапраудны?
ЧОРТ.
Спытай яшчэ, жывой ці не.
ГАСПАДАР.
А нам гаварылі, што чарцей не бывае!
ВЫБЯГАЕ  ЧОРТ
Чорт.
Мяне бацька паслау,
Калядошчыкам каб стау.
Не дадуць мне каубасу —
Тады хату растрасу.
Гаспадар. Каубас няма, сала няма,  нічога не дам!
Чорт.
Aх так!
Каб ничога не было,
Каб i жыта не расло,
Каб людзей не частавали,
Каб i гумны пустовали!
Чорта б'юць, гоняць ад сябе, але ён перашкаджае.
Гаспадар.
Каб масткі ламіліся ад каубас,
А блины i аладки caмi
выскоквали з патэльні!
Чорт.
Каб бліны не адставалі —
Да патэльни  прыставалі
Усе яго гоняць.
ГАСПАДАР.
Каб былі поуныя клецки яек, а у хлявах шмат жывелы.
ЧОРТ.
Каб вашы куры не нясліся, а квахталі.
Каб свинні не вялися, а здыхали.

Гаспадар (бярэцца за ухват). Ах ты, чорт калматы, зараз па гарбу твайму угожу.
Мядзьведзь цяне за хвост чорта,
Чорт. Аи! Ой! Ой! Адпусціце, вельмі балюча!                                             ,/'
Мядзведзь. Адпушчу, калі ты з нами патанцуеш
«КАЛЯДА» Захлеунага
Дрэнна спявае і уцякае
ГАСПАДАР.
Новаму году дарогу расчысцілі
Усю нечысць з хаты выгналі!

Гаспадыня. Ну вось, ад нячысщка пазбавшся. Можна свята працягвацъ.
 (Гучыць цыганская музыка,раздаецца стуку дзверы.) Ой, нехта стукае. Пайду, пагляджу, добрага чалавека у госщ пакл1чу.
Уваходзщ цыганка
Ой, холодна! Дазвольце станцаваць, каб сагрэцца!
ТАНЕЦ ЦЫГАНКі
Цыганка. Я- цыганка маладая, 
                   я-цыганка не прастая
Сення свята Каляда, гаспадыні чэсць і хвала!
Пакажы барыня ручку, покажы грошай кучку.
Усю прауду скажу!
А што гэта за свята без варажбы? (Звяртаецца да гаспадыни) Да¬вай, залаценькая мая, я табе паваражу. Што было, што ёсць, што яшчэ будзе, скажу. Да¬вай далонь. Паклада сюды тры грошыга — будзе у цябе тры хлопчыки. Паклдзі  сала кусок — будзе грошай  мяшок.
Гаспадыня. Не хачу, каб ты мне варажыла, усё роуна падманеш!
 Цыганка.  Не, прауду скажу, дай руку, гаспадар. Бачу на ладони зубраня выйграешь маладога каня. А тут лапу мядзведзя –летам у Амераку паедешь!
Ну i не трэба. Пайду да Казы з  мядзведзем. Хочаце ведаць, ці  будзеце у згодзе у гэтым годзе? Ну тады хадзіце сюды, зараз праверым.
Гульня «Ци быць нам у згодзе у гэ¬тым годзе»,
                                                                                                    4
 napaмi  спіна да спіны. Па сігналу яны паварочваюць галовы адзін да аднаго. Цыганка. Дзеци, а вам паваражыць? (Дзещ згаджаюцца.)
 Вось у мяне мяшочак, ён незвычайны, чароуны.
мяшочак з вяршочак,                   
Скажы нам, дружочак,                  
Што збудзецца, здзейсніцца,        
Што нас чакае?
Цыганка. Ручник далека расцилаецца — чакае цябе дарога, падарожжа, шлях. (Ходзгць зноу, дастае булку
Мыш у сенях бяжыць, каравай у хату нясе — у тваёй хаце багацце будз, дабрабыт. (Ходзщъ, дастае пярсцёнак.
Сейце муку, пячыце булки —да цябе ідуць жаніхі (Ходзщъ, дастае cmужку
Стужка — да багацця. (Ходзщь, гузик.)
Гузик-Жыць табе у вяликай шчасливай сямьі
ГАСПАДАР.
А што гэта ліса з вамі прыйшла, да язык праглаціла?
КАЛЯДОУШЧЫКІ.
Ліса вельмі вучоная, прайшла усі наукі.
І ведае розныя штукі. 
“ЛІСА” Баравік
ГАСПАДАР.
Ліска, а што гэта у цябе за мяшок? Ты нам гасцінцы з рабятамі прынесла?
ЛІСА.
Да не, вельмі хачу з вамі пагуляць.
У маём мяшке фанты для гульні, па чарзе даставайце фанты і выконвайце заданні.
ГУЛЬНЯ ФАНТЫ
Пракукарэкаць, паскаць на адной наге, паздравіць усіх з калядкамі, дзёрнуць суседа за нос…
Гучыць музыка, выбягае мяшок.
ГАСПАДАР. ПР! Спынися! А што гыта ?
Падходзе к мяшку, той убегае.
ГАСПАДАР,
Стой, мяшок! Спыніся!
Хто сядзіць там, пакажыся!
Мяшок.
Сёння свята ля варот —
Будзе усё наадварот (уцякае).
ГАСПАДАРКА..
Пакружыся, павярюся,
Каля печи супынися.
З мяшка выглядае Чорт.       
ГАСПАДАР,
 Дык гэта ж Чорт.
Чорт. Вядома, Чорт.
Гаспадыня. Вось зараз я цябе патэльняй).
Божа ж мой, божа! 
ЧОРТ, Давай, баба, каубасу, а то хату растрасу!
ГАСПАДЫНЯ,. Што ты, як!я у мяне каубасы? А на цукеркі ты не ласы?       
Чорт. Так, так, цукеркі я яшчэ больш за каубасу люблю.
Гаспадыня. У такое свята на табе цукеркі, але ж больш дурным не займайся!
Чорт.
Ладна буду харошым!
А за вашу ласку і прысмакі я вам прыгатавай сурпрыз!
 я тут… по дорозе… звезд з неба нахватау. (Достает из кармана пригоршню звезд из фольги). Цыганка. Во дае! Ён яшчэ і звезд прыхваціу!
ЧОРТ. 
Прыкмета ёсць — калі звездачку з неба поймаешь і желаніе загадаешь, то яно непрыемна збудзіцца. (Бросает детям звездочки). Ловите! Загадалі желание?

КАЛЯДОУШЧЫКИ
Добра пагуляли, але ужо час ісці да дому.
Мы віншуем вас са святам, шчасце вам багата.
Дзякуй  гаспадыня, гаспадар за пачастункі,
Шчодрага вам лета, багатага хлеба!

А мы пойдзем далей калядаваць.
Добрых людзей са святам вітаць.
Гаспадыня.
Шчаслива хадзіце,                                                       5
Здаровы бывайце, 
У наступным годзе зноу завитайце!
ГАСПАДАР.  Гаспадыня надаела мне на печцы сядзець.
Лепей пайду дзяцей забауляць, на кабыле катаць!
А пака усе хутчэй настауце вуха, тупаць будзем  «весялуху»
Полька есць у нас таая, беларуская ліхая!
Гаспадар танцуе з гаспадыняй.
“БЕЛАРУСКІ ТАНЕЦ”

----------


## prynka

Мы развлечение коляды проводим по группам. Собираем агитбригаду и пошли. Вот один из сценариев.

Ехала каляда у чырвоным вазочку.

                                                                    / шум за дзвярмі/
КАЛЯДОУШЧЫК  1 	На каляды мы прыйшлі,
			              Мех вялізны прыняслі,
			             Каб вы нас пачаставалі.
			             Шмат усяго падаравалі.
                                                                 /стукаюць у дзверы/
КАЛЯДОУШЧЫК  2	Не ідуць нас сустракать,
			 	Трэба гучна праспявать.
                                /спяваюць песню “Добры дзень, паненачка”./
ВОСП	Сала няма, каубасы няма, нічога не дам!
КАЛЯДОУШЧЫК  3	Не далі сала – каб ваша свінка не устала!
				Не далі блінца – хай здохне ауца!
				Не далі ляпёшкі – разаб’ём акошкі.
				Не хоча нас частавать – пойдзем далей калядавать.
ВОСП	Ой, я пажартавала. Мы ужо дауно гасцей чакалі. Заходзьце, калі ласка.
                                                       / калядоушчыкі праходзяць у залу/
КАЛЯДОУШЧЫК 2		Калядавалі, калядавалі, у акенца заглядалі:
				Ці  шырокія сцены, каб нам патанцаваці?
				Ці  добрая гаспадынька, каб нас пачаставаці?
ВОСП	Хата шырокая, а частаваць вас пакуль няма за што. Спачатку пацешце нас, тады відаць будзе.
КАЛЯДОУШЧЫК 1 	А мы не адні прыйшлі, а з казою каляднай, добрай і ладнай. А ну, козачка пакажыся, добрым людзям пакланіся. А вы, дзеткі дапамажыце ёй песню заспявайце, а каб было весялей бярыце музычныя  інструменты і весялей на іх іграйце.
                        / песня “Тупу-туп, каза”./
                        / у канцы песні каза падае/
ВОСП	Што гэта з вашай казой здарылася?
КАЛЯДОУШЧЫК 3 	Устань, козачка, расхадзізя. Гаспадыня ідзе, каубасу нясе. /не устае/ Гаспадыня нясе сала, каб каза устала./не устае/. Ідзе шеранькі ваучок, схопіць цябе за бачок. /каза устае/. Ад радасці такой хутчэй у карагод.
                              /гульня “Ідзе каза па лесу…”/
КАЗА	Ой, замарылася. Пайду адпачну.
КАЛЯДОУШЧЫК	А хіба ж ты забылася. Каза. Чаго ад цябе дзеці чакаюць?
КАЗА	Добра, дам вам трошкі жыта для дабрабыту.
                                  / сыпле жыта і прыгаворвае/
                        Святкуем калядкі, лавіце зярняткі.
		Лавіце рукой, каб добры быу настрой.
		Каб моцна грэла сонца – кіну у аконца.
		Майце усяго даволі, а бяды ніколі.
КАЛЯДОУШЧЫКІ	 Дзякуй за пачастункі. Мы пойдзем далей калядаваць, добрых людзей са святам вітаць.

----------

Алусик (15.01.2017)

----------


## lukshurik

Девчата, благодаря вам, у меня получились великолепные колядки. Адаптировала именно на детский сад и на доступное понимание детьми данного праздника. Моя заведующая была в восторге. Спасибо вам Вот то, что у меня получилось.
                             Свята « Каляды»
Гаспадыня рыхтуецца да прыходу калядоушчыкау.
Гасп.  Я  гаспадыня - беларуска , клапатунья, весялунья.
У доме чыста прыбрала , ганачак я падмяла.	
Усе зрабiла папарадку , падмяла , прыбрала хатку.
Заплюшчыце вочы хутчэй, да сабе уявіце ярчэй.
Як надыходзілі узімку калядкі, як смачныя пяклі аладкі.
Як прыбіраліся усе у маскі – нікога не пазнаеш без падсказкі.
Як бралі у рукі карабец і ішлі па вёсцы канца у канец.
Вось зараз і да нас каляднічкі прыйдуць.
А вось нават і яны! 
Пад беларускаю музыку дзецi уваходзяць у святочна упрыгожаную залу.Садзяцца.
Дзецi  Шчодры вечар, добры вечар усiм людзям на увесь вечар.
Гасп. Я чакала вас, госцi мiлыя, даугажданныя.
Добра, што прыйшли, у хату свята прынесли.
Дзецi  Будем свята сустракаць, будзем усе калядаваць.
Гасп. А хто ж гэта з вами прыйшоу? Мабыць дзед – Барадзед?
Дзед Я не дзед – Барадзед , я калядны Дзядок. Абышоу цэлы свет я за гэты гадок.
Чуу я тысячу моу. Бачыу безлiч людзей ,ды вярнууся дамоу я да вас, да дзяцей.
Добры вечар таму, хто у гэтым даму. Нам не хочацца чакаць, загадай калядаваць.
Гасп. Калядуйце любыя, калядуйце даражэнькiя. ( выходяць дзецi)
Дзяця На каляды мы прыйшлі, мех вялізны прыняслі,
Каб вы нас пачаставалі, шмат чаго падаравалі!
Дзяця Дайце, дайце каубасу- аднясем мы Міхасю.
Дайце, дайце скварачку-аднясем мы Яначку.
Дзяця. Я- хлопчык маленькі, хаджу каляду збіраю.
Вечар добры, дайце пірог доўгі.
 Дзяця Я- дзяўчынка маленька, спаднічка рабенькая.
Чаравічкі чырвоныя, будзьце са святам – здаровыя
Реб Цi шырокiя сцены, каб нам паскакаць, цi добрая гаспадыня, каб нас пачаставаць?
Гасп. Я Гаспадыня добрая, нават шчодрая, Але за што вас частаваць, спачатку трэба паспяваць.
Песня «Щадровачка». ( садзяцца)
Гасп. А што гэта ліса з вамі прыйшла, да язык праглаціла?
Ліска, а што гэта у цябе за мяшок? Ты нам гасцінцы з рабятамі прынесла?
Лiса.  Вельмі хачу з вамі пагуляць.
У маём мяху фанты для гульні, па чарзе даставайце фанты і выконвайце заданні.
                                                            ГУЛЬНЯ ФАНТЫ
(Пракукарэкаць, паскаць на адной наге, паздравіць усіх з калядкамі, дзёрнуць суседа за нос…)
Гасп. Ой, добра пагулялi , саддзiцеся, калi ласка. ( Дзед вядзе казу) Глядзiце, людзi добрыя, хто гэта яшчэ iдзе да нас на свята? Каго ты вядзеш, Калядны дзед?
Дзед А вось i каза шэрая, вельмi смелая. Ну-ка козка – павярнись
Добрым людзям пакажысь. 
Каза.  Здароу е вам – кароу е
Здароу е вам – авеч е
 Шчасце – чалавечае.
Дзед. Каза мая вучоная . Прайшла усе навукi , ведае розныя штукi.
Гасп. Дык няхай яна паскача ,а нашыя дзетки ей дапамогуць
Карагод «Тупу – туп каза» ( каза падае) 
Гасп. Ой, памерла каза. А божа ж ты мой, што рабiць?
Дзед А у мяне каза вучоная , любiць пачастункi, хоча падарункi.
Реб  Дай, гаспадыня, кусок сала, каб каза устала
Реб Ды на кожны ражок павесь пiражок.
Реб  На хвосцiк – каубаскi? Кааб пачула вашай ласкi.
Гасп. Даю, даю. Так добра скакала, зарабiла падарункi.
Каза (устае).  Дзякуй, табе гаспадыня  за пачастунак. 
Дзед. Каза устала i усiм весела стала
Галавой кiвае, гуляць запрашае.
                          Гуьлня «Каза дзе была?»
Гасп. Чую близка стук капыт, гэта конiк чый бяжыць?
На каляды госць iдзе, байки, смех сюды вязе. 
Уваходiиць павадыр з мядзведзем. 
Гасп. Прывiтанне, добры чалавек Ты хто? 
Павадыр А я мужык багаты. дзядзька барадаты. У мяне у кармане –вош на аркане, а у другим блыха на цапе. А гэта мой мядзведзька. Мядзведзь не прасты, а дрэсiраваны. Умее спяваць, i плясаць.
Мядз. А мне каляду дадзiце?
Гасп. I табе гасцiнца захацелася? Спачатку паслужы, што умееш пакажы! 
Мядз. Добра, добра паслужу, што умею пакажуl 
Гасп. Ну-ка, пакажы Мишка, як гаспадыня цеста месіць? (Мядзведзъ садзщца на подлогу i «таучэ» кулаками перад сабой.)
Гасп. А як дзед табачок нюхае. (чыхае) 
Гасп. Як дзяучаты перад люстэркам упрыгожваюцца?
Гасп. Як дзед на работу идзе? (Ледзъве пе-раступае.)
Гасп. Як з работы ідзе? (Бягом бяжыць.)
Гасп.. Ну i павесялиу? ты нас, парагатали ад душы — сапраудны артыст!
Але ж ведаю, гэта не усё, што ты умееш. Чула, што можаш ты у гульні гуляць?
                        ГУЛЬНЯ « ГАРЛАЧЫК».
               Гульня « У мядзведзя ва бару»
Гасп. Дзеці, ці зарабіу мядзведзь гасцінцау?
Дзещ. зapa6iy!
Павадыр. Тады дайце яму мядок, каб усе здаровы былi гэты гадок. 
Гасп. Вось табе мядок, частуйся. Заставайцеся у нас на свяце.
Павад. А калi яшчэ у аркестры зайграеце, мядзведзька яшчэ вас i павесялiць. 
                                         АРКЕСТР.
Гасп. Давайце трошки адпачнем, пацешым Каляду. 
Проста так дзеля уцехи пачынаюцца пацехи. 
Хто з вас ведае цiкавыя беларускiя пацешкi цi лiчылкi?
Реб Купiу Янчык абаранак ды Алесiку прынес
А Алесiк абаранак начапiу кату на хвост.
Реб Пятро, Пятро, падай вядро. Карове пiць, табе вадзiць.

З яуляецца Чорт 
Чорт. Ой.як я замерз на гарышчы, аж зубы ляскаюць. А у вас так весела, так цепленька, пусцiце у хату пагрэцца.
Гасп. А што ты можаш рабiць? 
Чорт Усе магу, магу гуляць, магу скакаць.
Гасп. Тады пагуляй с нашымi дзеткамi.
                               Гульня « Лоб, лоб, нос»
Гасп. Малайчына, чорт. Бачыш, у нас на свяце есць яшчэ и дзеткi сярэдняй группы. Хочаш, Яны зараз цябеспяюць, як забауляюцца зимой?
                         Песня «Зимушка» ( сядаюць)
Чорт Мае ноги не стаяць, таксама хочуць танцаваць.
                        Танец- гульня « Лавата»
Чорт Эх, топну нагой, ды прытопну другой
Колькi я не тапачу, танцаваць яшчэ хачу.
 Свята, свята каляда, весялей цябе нямя.
                        Агульны танец « Весялуха»
Чорт Ох i вяселае свята- калядкi!Мне б калядак нядзель з дзесятак.
А за вашу ласку і прысмакі я вам прыгатавау сюрпрыз!
я тут… по дарозе… звезд з неба нахватау. (Достает из кармана пригоршню звезд из фольги). 
Чорт Прыкмета ёсць — калі звездачку з неба зловiш i жаданне загадаешь, то яно непрыемна збудзецца. (Бросает детям звездочки). Ловице! 
Загадалі жаданне?
(Гучыць цыганская музыка,раздаецца стуку дзверы.)
Гасп.  Ой, нехта стукае. Пайду, пагляджу, добрага чалавека у госщ паклiчу.
                               Уваходзiць  цыганка	
Цыганка. Ой, холодна! Дазвольце станцаваць, каб сагрэцца!
                                 ТАНЕЦ ЦЫГАНКI
Цыганка. Я- цыганка маладая, 
я-цыганка не прастая
Сення свята Каляда, гаспадыні чэсць, хвала!
А што гэта за свята без варажбы? (Звяртаецца да гаспадыни) Давай, залаценькая мая, я табе паваражу. Што было, што ёсць, што яшчэ будзе, скажу.
 Цыганка. 
Вось у мяне мяшочак, ён незвычайны, чароуны.
мяшочак з вяршочак, 
Скажы нам, дружочак, 
Што збудзецца, здзейсніцца, 
Што нас чакае?
Цыганка. Ручник далека расцилаецца — чакае цябе дарога, падарожжа, шлях. 
                               (Ходзiць зноу, дастае булку)
Мыш у сенях бяжыць, каравай у хату нясе — у тваёй хаце багацце будзе, дабрабыт.
                               (Ходзiць, дастае пярсцёнак)
Сейце муку, пячыце булки —да цябе ідуць жаніхі 
                                   (Ходзiць, дастае cmужку)
Стужка — да багацця. 
                                         (Ходзiць, дастае гузик.)
Гузик - Жыць табе у вяликай шчасливай сямьі
                                       (падыходзiць да мядзведзя i казы)
Цыганка.Каза ды мядзведзь,  хочаце ведаць, ці будзеце у згодзе у гэтым годзе? Ну тады хадзіце сюды, зараз праверым.

                               Гульня «Цi  быць нам у згодзе у гэтым годзе»,
        (пapaмi спіна да спіны. Па сігналу яны паварочваюць галовы адзін да аднаго.)
КАЛЯДОУШЧЫКI
Добра пагуляли, але ужо час ісці да дому.
Мы віншуем вас са святам, шчасце вам багата.
Дзякуй гаспадыня, за пачастункі,
Шчодрага вам лета, багатага хлеба!
А мы пойдзем далей калядаваць.
Добрых людзей са святам вітаць.
Гаспадыня.
Шчаслива хадзіце, 
Здаровы бывайце, 
У наступным годзе зноу завитайце!
Гасп. Вось и скончылася наша свята. Будзьце, дзеткi здаровы, як рыжык баровы.
Шчасця вам ды долi , а гора – нiколi.
                                         Пад музыку дзецi выходзяць iз зала.

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

Вот нашла в интернете, мне кажется очень интересный праздник:

*«Калядная ноч»*

Лявон, Лявонiха, Чорт, Мiкiта, Каза, Цыган, Цыганка, Мядзведзь, Ведзьма — дарослыя.

Хата Лявоніхі і Лявона, запальваецца святло. Лявон ляжыць. Уваходзіць Лявоніха.

Лявоніха: Лявон! Лявон! Ды дзе ты? Куды запрапасціўся? (шукае). А што ж гэта такое робіцца? Спіць на печы як пшаніцу прадаўшы. Уставай, чаго ты разлёгся. Ужо я і кабанчыка накарміла, і кур, і гусей даглядзела, вады прынесла і ў печы выпаліла, бліноў, пірагоў напякла, а яму нічрога не трэба. Уставай кажу, хутка калядоўшчыкі прыйдуць.

Лявон: Устаю, устаю (аглядае хату). Ай да жонка ў мяне, усе падрыхтавала! Усё даглядзела! Красочка ты мая, кветачка (спявае песню “Чаму ж мне не пець”).

Лявоніха: Людзі добрыя, паглядзіце на яго. У хаце процьма работы, а ён толькі спявае. Прынясі сена, трэба за стол садзіцца, куццю ечці.

(Лявон ідзе за сенам)

Лявоніха: Ой, стамілася я зусім (сядае). Жывем мы з Лявонам небагата есць у нас пяць авечак, кароўка, бычок, чатыры свінкі, парсючок, куры, гусі, качаняты і адзінпевень, чубаты. Ну, дзе мой Лявон? Ізноў яго не дачакацца.

Лявон: Іду, іду, мая галубачка! Вось сена на стол прынес, гатуй, мая дараженькая.
(спяваюць і накрываюць на стол.)

Лявон: Які багаты стол калядны! Чаго тут толькі няма.
(Садзіцца за стол, хрысцяцца. Першую лыжку куцці нясуць да акна і клічуць: “Мароз,
Мароз, хадзі куццю есці. Каб ты не марозіў летам расаду”). Падаюць лыжкі.

Лявоніха: Ой, лыжкі падаюць, мабыць, калядоўшчыкі ідуць.

Лявон: Хай заходзяць, у нас усяго багата. Я вельмі рад гасцям.

Лявоніха: Паглядзіце вы на яго. Сядзіць, рот да вушей, хоць ты вяровачкі прышый. Ідзі гасцей запрашай.

(Стук у дзеры, выбегае чорт).



Лявон: Чаго стукаешь – грукаешь? Якія весткі прынес да нас? Что дзе новага ў весцы?

Чорт: Новага нічага няма. Толькі ходзіць усей всякая Каляда калядуючы ды жубруючы. А я наперадзе калядоўшчыкаў бягу, зараз і ў вашу хату зайшоў. Дары, гаспадар, бочку пшаніцы, бочку \рыцы, рэшэта аўса – наверх каўбаса.

Лявон: Ах, ты Чорт калматы, хвост паласаты. Калядаваць табе трэба. Табе трэба ў лесе сядзець ды на зоркі глядзець. Лявоніха, а дзе ж гэта наш мех? (нясе мех). А ну, т зірні ў мех, мабыць там каўбаса ляжыць. 

(Чорт залазіць у мех, Лявон з Лявоніхай яго завязваюць. Стук у дзверы, уваходзяць дзеці.)

Усе: Добры вечар, таму хто ў гэтым даму!

Лявон: Міласці просім да нас ў госці.
Лявоніха: Ад куль вы?

1 дзiця: Мы ходзілі, гулялі, спявалі, калядавалі. Прыйшлі і ў вашу хату.
2 дзiця: Гаспадар, частуй гасцей. З глеці – рэглатам, з печы – пірагом.
3 дзiця: Дай, цетка, каубас, бо я хату растрасу!
4 дзiця: Дай, цётка пірог, я пайду з а парог!
5 дзiця: Вазьмі нажа вострага, адрэж сала тоўстага!

Лявоніха: А за што ж вас частаваць? Спачатку трэба паспяваць. Перш чым калядаваць, Прыйдзецца патрабаваць.

6 дзiця: А музыка будзе граць?
Будзем зараз мы спяваць.

Песня “Запрашала ліска курку”

Лявоніха: Ой, як хораша спяваеце!
Мусіць, ад бого талент маеце.
(Лявоніха частуе дзяцей, запрашае іх сесці).

(Стук у дзверы, уваходзяць дзеці).

Усе: Добры дзень вам у хату.

Лявон: Добры дзень.

1дзiця : Мы ад хаты да хаты ідзем
Каляду з сабою выдзем.
2 дзiця: Каб у кожнай хаце
Было багацце.
3 дзiця: Каб скацінка вадзілася.
Каб пшаніцца урадзілася.
4 дзiця: Стары год канчаем
Новы пачынаем.
5 дзiця: Хай будзе ён здароў.
Нам прышле дароў.

Лявоніха: Дзякуй вам за вашы пажаданкі. З чым вы прыйшлі, калядоўшчыкі? Чым вы нас павясяліце?

6 дзiця: Чаму музыка не грае? Зайграце музыкі, зайграйце, усе ў радочкі пастаньце.

Песня “Лясныя музыкі”



Лявон: Ой, як добра спявалі, дзякуй вам, вось вам і сыр на талерцы, і сала, і капеечкі. Праходьце госці дараженькія і сядайце.
(Чуваць званочкі)

Лявоніха: Чуеце, дзеці, званочкі. Гэта каляда, едзе на сівінькім коніку. Каляда – гэта даўняе свята, на якім вадзім Казу, каб на палі быў добры ўраджай, вадзілі Мядзведзя, каб у сямьі былі усе здаровыя і багатыя. Спявалі шчадроўкі.
(Уваходзіць Мікіта і Каза)

Мікіта: Шчодры вечар таму, хто ў гэтым даму. Святы вечар!

Лявон: Добры вечар.

Мікіта: А ці рады вы нам?

Лявоніха: Рады, рады!

Мікіта: Вынесь жа нам, гаспадар, каўбас, пахадзі каля печкі, пашукай перапечкі.

Лявоніха: А з чым ты прыйшоў?

Мікіта: З казою шэраю, вясёлаю.

Лявон: Ой, няхай яна паскача.

Мікіта: Давай каза, паскачым, ды ножкамі пастрыкочым. Гэй, музыкі, грайце, а гаспадар з гаспадыней усіх у карагод запрашайце.

Карагод “Тупу-туп каза”

Каза ловіць дзяцей, дзеці ўцякаюць, а каза падае.

Лявоніха: Ай, ай, памерла, Каза! А Божа ж мой!

Мікіта: У мяне каза вучоная, любіць пачастункі, хоча падарункі.

Лявоніха: Зараз, зараз, так добра яна скакала, зарабіла пачастункі.
(Лявоніха падносіць пачастункі, але Каза матае галавой, шэпча на вуха Мікіте, што хоча грошы. Лявоніха запраўшае іх за стол. Чууецца стук у дзверы.

Лявон: А госцейкі да нас спяшацца, ідуць ды ідуць. Бачыце, колькі іх, як снегу зімой.
(З`яўляюцца Цыган, Цыганка, Мядзведзь.)

Цыган: Добры вечар вам! Шчодры вечар вам!

Лявон: Добры вечар і вам!

Цыганка: Дай нам, добры чалавек, капу, яек на паўміску белым сырам намазаўшы, каўбасою абкруціўшы.

Лявоніха: А чам вы нас парадуеце?

Цыган: Мядзведзем вяселым. У нас мядзвелдзь калматы, злавіў яго дзед барадаты, ен мед хацеў увесь злізаць, ну як яго тут не спаймаць. Зараз ен пацешыць нас, ен паслухмяны у нас. Пакажы, Міхай, як гаспадынька цеста месіць? А як дзяўчаткі перад люстеркам упрыгожваюцца. А як мужык на кірмаш ідзе? А цяпер, Міхай паскачы. (Мядзведзь танцюе)

Лявон: Зараз дадзім каўбасы, каб да дому няслі.
(Лявон з Лчвоніхай ідуць да сьала, а цыганка крадзе чаравічкі. Частуюць іх.)

Цыган: Каб заўседы ў вашай хацце Віно зеляно – для гаспадара! Мядок саладок – для гаспадыні. Шчасце ды доля – для іх дзетачак.
(Выходзяць)ъ

Лявоніха: Ой, мае чаравічкі укралі, яны вось тут стаялі. Гэта ты, лявон вінаваты.

Лявон: Не плач, мая галубка! Ой, тупну нагой, ды прытупну другой! Колькі, я не тапачу, танцаваць яшчэ хачу. Дзеці, а ці дапамажыце вы мне паскакаць.

Усе: Да

Пляска “Лявоніха”

(Лявон дарыць Лявоніхе чарачічкі)



Лявон: Завіруха паднялася на вуліцы. Вунь і свет пагас, нясі Лявоніха свечку.
(Лявоніха ідзе за шырму і заве Лявона. З`яўляецца Чорт і Ведзіма. Пают)

Чорт: Паглядзі, куды я цябе прывеў, Я ўжо тут быў сення, але мяне гаспадар падманіў і пасадзіў у мяшок. Але я ўцек і прыйшоў сюды яшчэ. А глянь колькі тут мелачы пазбіралася. Дзеці, а адкуль вы тут з`явіліся?

Дзiця: Мы прыйшлі на Каляды.

Чорт: Ага! На каляды! А я ж ведаю на Каляды гуляюць у гульні. Ці хочаце пагуляць са мной у гульню.

Гульня “Хвосцікі”

Ведзьма:А что гэтоа за калядкі, калі няма ні бліноў, ні аладак.

Чорт: Як няма? Хадзі за мной (ідуць за стол, частуюцца. З`яўляюцца Лявон і Лявоніха)

Лявоніха: Ой, свят, свят (крэст)

Лявон: Чаго без дазволу частуецеся?

Чорт: Мы прыйшлі печ паламаць, бліны пазьбіраць.

Лявоніха: Нясі, Лявон, хварасціну, мы іх зараз пачастуем. (праганяюць. Свет вкючаецца)

Лявоніха: А вы музыкі, грайце, грайце.
А вы, госцікі, гуляйце, гуляйце
Запрашаю ўсіх у карагод.

Карагод

Лявоніха: Шаноўныя госці – шчасця і здароў`я!
Вам жыць пажываць ды дабра нажываць.
Каб доўгія гады жылі,
Каб здаровыя былі.

Лявон: Дзякуй вам, госцейкі добрыя,
За сустрэчу прыветную!
Каб пілося вам і елася
І спяваць хацелася!

Лявоніха: Ну, а зараз частуйцеся блінамі.

----------

baranova n (11.01.2016)

----------


## vika***457

КАЛЯДНЫЯ СУСТРЭЧЫ

КАЛЯДОЎШЧЫКІ ЎВАХОДЗЯЦЬ У ГРУПУ, ДЗЕ ІХ СУСТРАКАЮЦЬ ГАСПАДАРЫ (ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ З ДЗЕЦЬМІ)
ГОСЦЬ: Ой, ці дома гаспадары?
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: Дома, дома, сталы накрываем, калядоўшчыкаў чакаем.
МУЗЫКА: Добры дзень таму, хто ў гэтым даму. 
                    А ў гэтым даму слаўны гаспадар.
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: Добры дзень і вам. Адкуль вы, людзі?
ЦЫГАНКА: Мы людзі не простыя, з далёкага краю, з-пад самага раю. 
                       Ідзём кругом света, аж ад пана Лета.
                       Мы к Лету ідзём, Казу вядзём і радасць нясём.
ГОСЦЬ: Нам не хочацца чакаць, то загадайце калядаваць.
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: Дык просім да нас у хату. Заходзьце, калі ласка.
МУЗЫКА: Мы вашу хату не абмінаем, са святым Раством велічаем.
ЦЫГАНКА: Бачым, агні гараць ды сталы стаяць, сталы пазасціланыя. А на іх пірагі павыпяканыя.Усё гатова для свята. А давайце я вам, мае маленькія, паваражу, што вас чакае раскажу.

ВАРАЖБА ЦЫГАНКІ.

ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: Дзякуй, Цыганка, за добрыя пажаданні. Госцейкі дарагія, здаецца, вы з Казой ішлі. Дзе яна?
МУЗЫКА: Козачка, пакажыся, добрым людзям пакланіся.
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: А няхай яна паскача, усіх у хаце павесяліць.
ГОСЦЬ:  Мы ўсе паскачым, павесялімся. А вы, дзеткі, павесяліцеся з намі. Паедзем каіацца на цягніку-смехавозе.
♪  КАТАННЕ НА ЦЯГНІКУ-СМЕХАВОЗЕ. (ПАД МУЗЫКУ ДЗЕЦІ ІГРАЮЦЬ, КАЛЯДОЎШЧЫКІ СКАЧУЦЬ).
КАЗА ПАДАЕ.
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: Што здарылася, дзеткі? Няўжо наша Каза памерла?
ЦЫГАНКА: Трэба хутка яе ажывіць, а інакш Сонейка да нас не завітае, Вясна-Красна не прачнецца, ураджаю добрага не будзе.
ГОСЦЬ: Дзеткі, ці згодны вы нам дапамагчы? (Так.) Ну, калі так, паўтарайце за намі наступныя замовы:
                               1. Ты, стара Казіца, устань ды расхадзіся. (ДЗЕЦІ ПАЎТАРАЮЦЬ)
МУЗЫКА:           2. Устань, ды расхадзіся, ды развесяліся. (ДЗЕЦІ ПАЎТАРАЮЦЬ)
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: 3. Вось рэшата жыта, каб Каза была сыта.
                                                             (СТАВІЦЬ РЭШАТА ПОБАЧ З КАЗОЙ) 
                               4. А замест аўса – наверх каўбаса!
                                                              (КЛАДЗЕ КАВАЛАК КАЎБАСЫ)
ЦЫГАНКА:        5. А каб упрыгожыць ёй рожкі, начапі на іх па пірожку. (ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ ЧАПЛЯЕ ПІРАЖКІ)
ГОСЦЬ: І тры кускі сала, каб Каза ўстала! (ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ КЛАДЗЕ САЛА)
З АПОШНІМІ СЛОВАМІ КАЗА ЎСТАЕ: Ой, замарылася Каза. Ой, трэба адпачыць.
♪ ПЕСНЯ “ТУПУ ТУП, КАЗА”
МУЗЫКА: Не, Козачка, пачакай, ды ад нас не ўцякай. 
                    Дзе Каза бывае, там шчасце вітае.
ГОСЦЬ: Хіба ты забылася, чаго ад цябе чакаюць дзеці? Ты павінна зрабіць надыходзячы год шчаслівым, ураджайным, цёплым, вясёлым. 
КАЗА: Добра. Калі так – дам трошкі жыта для дабрабыту.(БЯРЭ РЭШЫТА З ЖЫТАМ, РАССЫПАЕ ЯГО НАВОКАЛ)
-	Святкуем Калядкі – лавіце зярняткі!
-	Лавіце рукой, каб добры быў настрой!
-	Каб моцна грэла сонца – кіну ў аконца!
-	Майце ўсяго даволі, а бяды ніколі.
-	Нікога не хвалюйце, усім цяпло даруйце!
♪ ГУЛЬНЯ З МУЗЫЧНЫМІ ИНСТРУМЕНТАМІ.

Пасля гульні Ў ГРУПУ ЗАЛЯТАЕ БАБА ЯГА НА МЯТЛЕ: Ну што, без мяне думалі абысціся, без нячыстай сілы?
ВЫХЫВАЦЕЛЬ: Ой, Баба Яга прыляцела, толькі цябе тут не хапала.
ГОСЦЬ: Мы напярэданні свята жадаем пазбавіцца ад рознай нечысці, ад усяго дрэннага, а тут цябе чорт прынёс на мятле.
БАБА ЯГА: Хіба ж я вам не падабаюся? Я ж такая прыгажуня, праўда, дзеткі?
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: А што табе трэба ў дзіцячым садзе? 
БАБА ЯГА: Прыляцела наймацца на работу. 
МУЗЫКА: А, добра, добра. Нам як раз прыбіральшчыца патрэбна.
БАБА ЯГА: Не, я выхавацельніцай буду.
ГОСЦЬ: Чаму ж ты будзеш дзяцей вучыць?
БАБА ЯГА: О, мая навука складаная, але вельмі цікавая – паскудствазнаўства.
Ну што, дзеці, возьміце мяне сваёй выхавацельніцай? Згаджайцеся, весялей будзе!
МУЗЫКА: Ну што ж, зараз мы паглядзім, якая з цябе выхавацельніца! Навучы дзяцей свайму паскудствазнаўству.
БАБА ЯГА: Калі ласка! Так, дзеці, першы занятак – тупанне і плясканне.(па загаду Бабы Ягі дзеці моцна тупаюць нагамі, потым пляскаюць у далоні.) На другім занятку зробім наступнае: па майму загаду высоўваем язык (паказвае, дзеці паўтараюць). Потым паказваем доўгі нос, потым ставім рогі і круцім пальцамі ля скроні (і інш.) Адначасова скачыце на месцы. Ну, пачынаем!
♪ ГУЛЬНЯ З ДЗЕРКАЧОМ.
БАБА ЯГА: Наступны занятак вельмі цікавы – практыкаванні для голасу, каб вы былі крыклівымі і балбатлівымі. Зробім маленькі звярынец. Па майму загаду дзяўчынкі будуць крычаць, як каровы, хлопчыкі – крычаць, як пеўні, а ўсе дарослыя - блеяць, як бараны. Раз, два, тры – пачынаем! (дзеці крычаць, Баба Яга задаволенна адзначае найлепшых.)
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: Які дурдом! Што ты тут нарабіла?
БАБА ЯГА: Нічога сабе! Паглядзі, як дзецям добра! Ды я з маімі здольнасцямі хутка стану нават загадчыцай сада!
ГОСЦЬ: Што ж, здольнасці ў цябе ёсць, гэта мы ўсе ўбачылі. Але каму патрэбна гэтая твая навука?
МУЗЫКА: Ну, прачытай што-небудзь з гэтага свайго падручніка.
БАБА ЯГА: Калі ласка! Вось яна, мая “Энцыклапедыя найлепшых паскудстваў”.
Паскудства № 3026 (чытае): “Як лепей абдурыць сваіх найлепшых сяброў.”
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: А навошта іх дурыць, калі яны лепшыя сябры? 
БАБА ЯГА (з кожнай фразай яе інтанацыя мяняецца): Як гэта навошта? Навошта? А навошта? Я і не ведаю, навошта. (задумваецца) 
ГОСЦЬ: Кідай ты гэтыя паскудствы разам са сваім падручнікам, а сама заставайся разам з намі.
МУЗЫКА: У Новым годзе нам не трэба нічога нячыстага і нядобрага. І каб нічога дрэннага не вадзілася ў вашай групе, няхай наша Баба Яга абмяце сваёй чароўнай мятлой усе чатыры куты вашай групы. Бабуля, ты згодна?
БАБА ЯГА: Добра, абмяту я вашу хату, бо, як відаць, людзі вы добрыя, харошыя.
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: Дзякуй вам вялікі, Калядоўшчыкі, што да нас завіталі, усяго добрага нам пажадалі. Давайце, дзеці, за гэта пачастуем нашых гасцей.  
(ЧАСТУЮЦЬ КАЛЯДОЎШЧЫКАЎ)

ГОСЦЬ: Дзякуй за пачастункі, а мы пойдзем далей калядаваць, добрых людзей са святам вітаць.
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: Шчасліва хадзіце, здаровы бывайце, у наступным годзе зноў завітайце.

КАЛЯДОЎШЧЫКІ  РАЗВІТВАЮЦЦА І ВЫХОДЗЯЦЬ.






КАЛЯДНЫЯ СУСТРЭЧЫ 2005.

КАЛЯДОЎШЧЫКІ ЎВАХОДЗЯЦЬ У ГРУПУ, ДЗЕ ІХ СУСТРАКАЮЦЬ ГАСПАДАРЫ (ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ З ДЗЕЦЬМІ)
ГОСЦЬ: Ой, ці дома гаспадары?
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: Дома, дома, сталы накрываем, калядоўшчыкаў чакаем.
МУЗЫКА: Добры дзень таму, хто ў гэтым даму. А ў гэтым даму - слаўны гаспадар.
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: Добры дзень і вам. Адкуль вы, людзі?
ГОСЦЬ: Мы людзі не простыя, з далёкага краю, з-пад самага раю. 
                Ідзём кругом света, аж ад пана Лета.
                Мы к Лету ідзём, Казу вядзём і радасць нясём.
ГОСЦЬ: Нам не хочацца чакаць, то загадайце калядаваць.
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: Дык просім да нас у хату. Заходзьце, калі ласка.
МУЗЫКА: Мы вашу хату не абмінаем, са святым Раством велічаем.
МУЗЫКА: Бачым, агні гараць, ды сталы стаяць. Сталы пазасціланыя, а на іх -пірагі павыпяканыя.Усё гатова для свята. Відаць, што добрыя гаспадары ў гэтым даму.
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: Дзякуй, госцейкі, за добрыя словы. Госцейкі дарагія, здаецца, вы з Казой ішлі. Дзе яна?
МУЗЫКА: Козачка, пакажыся, добрым людзям пакланіся.
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: А няхай яна паскача, усіх у хаце павесяліць.
ГОСЦЬ:  Мы усе паскачам, павесялімся. А вы, дзеткі, дапамажыце нам, паіграйце на музычных інструментах.
ПАД МУЗЫКУ ДЗЕЦІ ІГРАЮЦЬ, КАЛЯДОЎШЧЫКІ СКАЧУЦЬ. КАЗА ПАДАЕ.
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: Што здарылася, дзеткі? Няўжо наша Каза памерла?
ГОСЦЬ: Трэба хутка яе ажывіць, а інакш Сонейка да нас не завітае, Вясна-Красна не прачнецца, ураджаю добрага не будзе.
ГОСЦЬ: Дзеткі, ці згодны вы нам дапамагчы? (Так.) Ну, калі так, паўтарайце за намі наступныя 
замовы: 1. Ты, стара Казіца, устань ды расхадзіся. (ДЗЕЦІ ПАЎТАРАЮЦЬ)
МУЗЫКА: 2. Устань, ды расхадзіся, ды развесяліся. (ДЗЕЦІ ПАЎТАРАЮЦЬ)
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: 3. Вось рэшата жыта, каб Каза была сыта. (СТАВІЦЬ РЭШАТА ПОБАЧ З КАЗОЙ) 4. А замест аўса – наверх каўбаса. (КЛАДЗЕ КАВАЛАК КАЎБАСЫ)
МУЗЫКА: 5. А каб упрыгожыць ёй рожкі, начапі на іх па пірожку. (ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ ЧАПЛЯЕ ПІРАЖКІ)
ГОСЦЬ: І тры кускі сала, каб Каза ўстала! (ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ КЛАДЗЕ САЛА)
З АПОШНІМІ СЛОВАМІ КАЗА ЎСТАЕ: Ой, замарылася Каза. Ой, трэба адпачыць. 
МУЗЫКА: Не, Козачка, пачакай, ды ад нас не ўцякай.  Дзе Каза бывае, там шчасце вітае.
ГОСЦЬ: Хіба ты забылася, чаго ад цябе чакаюць дзеці? Ты павінна зрабіць надыходзячы год шчаслівым, ураджайным, цёплым, вясёлым. 
КАЗА: Добра. Калі так – дам трошкі жыта для дабрабыту.(БЯРЭ РЭШЫТА З ЖЫТАМ, РАССЫПАЕ ЯГО НАВОКАЛ)
-	Святкуем Калядкі – лавіце зярняткі!
-	Лавіце рукой, каб добры быў настрой!
-	Каб моцна грэла сонца – кіну ў аконца!
-	Майце ўсяго даволі, а бяды ніколі.
-	Нікога не хвалюйце, усім цяпло даруйце!
У ГЭТЫ ЧАС МЯДЗВЕДЗЬ АДЫХОДЗІЦЬ  У БОК АД КАЛЯДОЎШЧЫКАЎ  І ЗАСЫНАЕ.
МУЗЫКА: Людзі добрыя, а дзе ж гэта Міхайла падзеўся? Не бачылі Мядзведзя?
ГОСЦЬ: Ды вось ён, Міхайла, спіць, як у бярлозе.
Міша, ты прыйшоў на свята, дык павітайся з людзьмі.
МЯДЗВЕДЗЬ ВІТАЕЦЦА ПАКЛОНАМ.
ГОСЦЬ: А цяпер, Міхайла, пазабаўляй дзетак, пагуляй з імі ў гульню з лапцямі.
МЯДЗВЕДЗЬ ЛАДЗІЦЬ ГУЛЬНЮ З ЛАПЦЯМІ.
Пасля гульні Ў ГРУПУ ЗАЛЯТАЕ БАБА ЯГА НА МЯТЛЕ: Ну што, без мяне думалі абысціся, без нячыстай сілы?
ВЫХЫВАЦЕЛЬ: Ой, Баба Яга прыляцела, толькі цябе тут не хапала.
ГОСЦЬ: Мы напярэданні свята жадаем пазбавіцца ад рознай нечысці, ад усяго дрэннага, а тут цябе чорт прынёс на мятле.
БАБА ЯГА: Хіба ж я вам не падабаюся? Я ж такая прыгажуня, праўда, дзеткі?
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: А што табе трэба ў дзіцячым садзе? 
БАБА ЯГА: Прыляцела наймацца на работу. 
МУЗЫКА: А, добра, добра. Нам як раз прыбіральшчыца патрэбна.
БАБА ЯГА: Не, я выхавацельніцай буду.
ГОСЦЬ: Чаму ж ты будзеш дзяцей вучыць?
БАБА ЯГА: О, мая навука складаная, але вельмі цікавая – паскудствазнаўства.
Ну што, дзеці, возьміце мяне сваёй выхавацельніцай? Згаджайцеся, весялей
будзе!
МУЗЫКА: Ну што ж, зараз мы паглядзім, якая з цябе выхавацельніца! Навучы дзяцей свайму паскудствазнаўству.
БАБА ЯГА: Калі ласка! Так, дзеці, першы занятак – тупанне і плясканне.(па загаду Бабы Ягі дзеці моцна тупаюць нагамі, потым пляскаюць у далоні.) На другім занятку зробім наступнае: па майму загаду высоўваем язык (паказвае, дзеці паўтараюць). Потым паказваем доўгі нос, потым ставім рогі і круцім пальцамі ля скроні (і інш.) Аначасова скачыце на месцы пад музыку. Ну, пачынаем!
ПАД МУЗЫКУ ДЗЕЦІ ПАЎТАРАЮЦЬ РУХІ БАБЫ ЯГІ
БАБА ЯГА: Наступны занятак вельмі цікавы – практыкаванні для голасу, каб вы былі крыклівымі і балбатлівымі. Зробім маленькі звярынец. Па майму загаду дзяўчынкі будуць крычаць, як каровы, хлопчыкі – крычаць, як пеўні, а ўсе дарослыя - блеяць, як бараны. Раз, два, тры – пачынаем! (дзеці крычаць, Баба Яга задаволенна адзначае найлепшых.)
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: Які дурдом! Што ты тут нарабіла?
БАБА ЯГА: Нічога сабе! Паглядзі, як дзецям добра! Ды я з маімі здольнасцямі хутка стану нават загадчыцай сада!
ГОСЦЬ: Што ж, здольнасці ў цябе ёсць, гэта мы ўсе ўбачылі. Але каму патрэбна гэтая твая навука?
МУЗЫКА: Ну, прачытай што-небудзь з гэтага свайго падручніка.
БАБА ЯГА: Калі ласка! Вось яна, мая “Энцыклапедыя найлепшых паскудстваў”.
Паскудства № 3026 (чытае): “Як лепей абдурыць сваіх найлепшых сяброў.”
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: А навошта іх дурыць, калі яны лепшыя сябры? 
БАБА ЯГА (з кожнай фразай яе інтанацыя мяняецца): Як гэта навошта? Навошта? А навошта? Я і не ведаю, навошта. (задумваецца) 
ГОСЦЬ: Кідай ты гэтыя паскудствы разам са сваім падручнікам, а сама заставайся разам з намі. Лепш зрабі што-небудзь добрае: пазабаўляй дзетак, пагуляй з імі ў вясёлую гульню.
ГУЛЬНЯ З ДЗЕРКАЧОМ.
МУЗЫКА: Вось гэта – зусім іншая справа, Баба Яга. А яшчэ, ведаеш, у Новым годзе людзі пазбаўляюцца ад усяго нячыстага і нядобрага. І каб нічога дрэннага не вадзілася ў гэтай групе, ты, Баба Яга, абмяці сваёй чароўнай мятлой усе чатыры куты. Згодна?
БАБА ЯГА: Добра, абмяту я вашу хату, бо, як відаць, людзі вы добрыя, харошыя.
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: Дзякуй вам вялікі, Калядоўшчыкі, што да нас завіталі, усяго добрага нам пажадалі. Давайце, дзеці, за гэта пачастуем нашых гасцей.  
(ЧАСТУЮЦЬ КАЛЯДОЎШЧЫКАЎ)
ГОСЦЬ: Дзякуй за пачастункі, а мы пойдзем далей калядаваць, добрых людзей са святам вітаць.
ВЫХАВАЦЕЛЬ: Шчасліва хадзіце, здаровы бывайце, у наступным годзе зноў завітайце.

КАЛЯДОЎШЧЫКІ  РАЗВІТВАЮЦЦА І ВЫХОДЗЯЦЬ.

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*    Сцэнарый свята «Каляды»*

Дзеянне разлічана на 10 хвілін і прапануецца як мабільны   “перасовачны” спектакль, з якім можна пераходзіць з класа ў клас  у калядны тыдзень. (Апошнія дні перад зімовымі канікуламі ці першы тыдзень пасля зімовых канікул.)   


  Дзеючыя асобы:

Баба
Дзед
Каза
Цыганка
Мядзведзь
Іншыя калядоўшчыкі

- Добры дзень, шаноўныя! Ішлі мы, калядоўшчыкі, каля вашай школы,  пабачылі, што ўсё у вас тут так прыбрана, не ўтрымаліся і зайшлі, каб расказать  што-небудзь цікавае да і праспяваць для вас, бо зараз  - Каляды!

 Песня “Ой, Калядачкі, бліны-ладачкі…” (музычнае суправаджэнне – бубен,  дошка, лыжкі)

- Сяляне-язычнікі пачыналі святкаваць Каляды ў дні зімовага сонцавароту (у   ноч з 21 на 22 снежаня).

 -Да пытаўся дзед у бабкі,
 -Ці хутка, бабка, Калядкі? (Дзед)

- Калі да Каляд заставалася два тыдні, то  звычайна казалі…
- Калядачкі яшчэ ў амбары!
- Калі да Каляд застаецца два ці тры дні, то кажуць…
- Каляды ўжо на печы! (Тут мелася на ўвазе цеста, якое прыгатавалі да свята.)


- Блізка Каляды,
  Усе людзі рады,
  Япручка смаляць
  І бога хваляць.

- На новае лета
  Радзі, божа, жыта,
  Дай гаспадару
  Піва варыці, дзяцей жаніці.

-У час Калядаў праводзіліся забавы, гульні – “святочныя вечарынкі”. Моладзь спявала прыпеўкі.

Прыпеўкі. (Музычнае суправаджвэнне – гармонік)

- Галоўнае месца ў святочным навагоднім дзеянні займаў абрад калядавання –
 абыход пераапранутымі двароў, ваджэнне “Казы”. 

  - Здарова вам ў вашу кучку! (Каза)


- Ой,  ты, Козанька, не гаспадынька,
  Ўзяла  б сярпок, нажала б снапок!
  Свае дзетачкі ды накарміла,
  Накарміла ды спаць палажыла.

- Як лягла спаці - не змагла ўстаці,
  Не змагла ўстаці, прошу што даці!
  Ці каўбасу, ці паляндвіцу, 
  Ці кусок сала, каб я ўстала… (Каза)


  Песня “Го-го-го, Каза”.  (Музычнае суправаджэнне – лыжкі)

- Са святам вас і да новых сустрэч! Бывайце здаровы!

  Песня «Бывайце здаровы, жывіце багата…» (Музычнае суправаджэнне – гармонік) 
 (Сыходзяць)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Навагоднія забаўкі*

Дзеючыя асобы і персанажы:

Тры сняжынкі
Доктар
Баба Яга, яна ж Смяшынка Машачка
Кашчэй, ён жа Смехатворца Сашачка
Воўк
Заяц Булька
Ліса Патрыкееўна
Шапакляк
Добрая Чараўніца
Чорт
Дзед Мароз
Снягурачка
Багоўка

Дзеянне адбываецца каля казачнай ёлкі, дзетак вітаюць і віншуюць са святам.

Багоўка са
Сняжынкай	:	У навагоднім, блакітным святле
			Святочных ліхтароў
			Мы вітаць сягоння рады
			Ўсіх знаёмых і сяброў!
2 сняжынка:	У жарце імклівым,
			У рытме гуллівым
			Кружацца сняжынкі –
			Зімы балерынкі.

			Змарыліся кружыцца,
			На зямлю прыселі,
			Музыку завеі
			Разгадаць хацелі.

			Ледзь-ледзь адпачылі,
			І зноў вольны вецер
			Прымусіў кружыцца
			У вольным балеце.

1 сняжынка:	Зямлю акінеш вокам,
			На белым палатне
			Дзіва дзіўнае убачыш,
			Што нас сёння не міне.
Усе разам:		З Новым годам! З новым шчасцем!
			Не спыняе радасць бег…
			Хай гучаць у гэтай зале
			Песні, музыка і смех!
Гучыць навагодняя песня або танец,затым раздецца стук, трэск, шум, з’яўляецца Баба Яга на мятле.

Яга:		Што за забавы?
		У катле усіх звару…
		Маўчаць… Калі гавару!
		Кашчэй! Дзе ты? Воўк? Чорт?

Кашчэй:	чыхае і кашляе. Зд- зд- а – сц- це! Апачхі! За – мер – р – з зусім! Ой дапамажыце! Гіну, паміраю, ратуйце!
Яга:		Маўчаць! Не размаўляць у шарэнзе!
		Аць – два! Аць – два! Аць – два!
	Я вам усім тут галава.
Разгуляліся, адбіліся ад рук, гвалт, рогат, гул і стук чутны на ўвесь лес… А ці ведаеце, што хутка ўжо тут з’явіцца сам Дзед Мароз, ды яшчэ з падарункамі.
Кашчэй і Чорт:
		А – чу – ва – ем! Апчхі! Нюхаюць каля ёлкі.
Яга:		А падаруначкі вось для гэтых кірпатых дзяцей. Зразумела вам?
Кашчэй і воўк:
		Зразумела, а як жа!
Баба Яга:	Што вам зразумела?
Кашчэй:	Зразумела, што нічога не зразумела.
Яга:		Вось і праўда! Нам застаецца галоўнае, як сапсаваць свята, Новы год!
Чорт, Воўк:	Якое? Новы Год, ці не так?
Кашчэй:	Маўчы, балван! Зараз бабуся пра ўсё скажа.
Яга:	Я – па-першае, не бабуся, а жанчына у росквіце сіл. А па-другое, што рабіць будзем?
Чорт:	Я ўкраду посах у Дзеда Мароза, Снягурка ўраз растане і знікне. І бывай, Зіма, Новы год, вось будзе слёз!
Воўк:	А я падпілую елачку, яна паваліцца, усе ад страху разбягуцца.
Яга:	Ну, тады – гець на спецзаданне! Махае рукой.
Воўк:	Пастой, бабуся-Ягуся, а калі мы выканаем усё як належыць, ты дазволіш паглядзець фільмы жахаў у тваёй хатцы?
Яга:	Лады, песню нашу запявай! Усе персанажы спяваюць песню.

	Так, мы ўмеем рожы корчыць,
	Мінакоў страшыць уночы
	Ці да раніцы хадзіць,
	Ліхтары ўсе перабіць.

	Мы сіняк паставім разам
	Наш дэвіз ¬ крышыць, ламаць
	І на ўсё нам, і на ўсё нам
	Нам на ўсё начхаць, начхаць


Яга:	Ну, дзеткі, не ўбачыць вам шчасця ў Новы год! Пайшли прэч.
Сняжынкі:	Ой, што гэта будзе? Рабяты, вы чулі?  Неабходна нешта рабіць!

Б.Кароўка:	Рабяты, я са сняжынкамі памчуся да снежнага замка, дзе жыве снягурка і ўсё ёй раскажу. А вы, рабяты, тым часам спявайце, гуляйце каб Воўк, Баба Яга, Кашчэй, ні аб чым не здагадаліся. Да пабачэння! І нікому не кажыце, дзе мы. Знікаюць.
На сцэне з’яўляецца лісічка, яна нясе цяжкі мех з падарункамі.
Лісічка:	Ой, ой, ну і цяжкі мяшок з падарункамі. Ставіць яго перад сабой. 
		Ходзіць у шубцы залацістай
		Хвост у кумушкі пушысты,
“Хітрая” – хтось так сказаў.
А завуць мяне….(ліса).

Правільна, рабяты! Бачыце, якая я разумніца! Прыйшла да вас з падарункамі. Адгадайце, дзеці мае загадкі. Загадвае загадкі.
Ой, здаецца, нехта ідзе, час замятаць хвастом сляды. І нікому ні-ні! Зразумела?  Уцякае з мяхом.  З’яўляецца Баба Яга.
Баба Яга:	Ой, ступачкай ножку параніла. Вытворчая траўма. І ў такі дзень пад Новы год. Так можна і без падарункаў застацца. Доктара сюды.
Кашчэй на прыёме у доктара.
Кашчэй:	Садзіся, Яга. За мной будзеш. Яга прысаджваецца вохкаючы.
Доктар:	Дык на што жаліцеся? Імя, па бацьку прозвішча?
Кашчэй: Не ведаю.
Доктар:	Год нараджэння?
Кашчэй:	Не ведаю.
Доктар:	Дзе баліць? Што непекоіць?
Кашчэй:	Мяне , доктар непакоіць ідэя фікс, манія праследавання. Быццам на вялікім востраве расце такі дуб, пад якім куфэрак, а ў куфэрку качка, а ў качцы яйка, а ў яйку іголка. Гэта маё жыццё. Здаецца нехта пасягае на маё здароўе. А жыць-та хочацца.
Доктар:	Гэта сапраўды шызафрэнічнае трызненне пад Новы год. Ну добра, пасядзіце тут, пакуль я прыму другога пацыента. Хто там яшчэ?
Яга:	Ой, доктар, дапамажыце мне. Траўма на прадпрыемстве, ступачкай ножку прыціснула. Няўжо я буду на Новы год на адной ножцы скакаць?
Доктар:	Нічога не разумею! Калі ласка, не хвалюйцеся і яшчэ раз раскажыце пра тое, што здарылася.
Яга:	Траўма на прадпрыемстве, саначкамі, цьфу, ступачкай, ой не так, посахам Дзед Мароз мне ножку прыціснуў. Зноў не так сказала. Словам, ступачкай ножку параніла. А тут такое свята, Новы год так можна і без падарункаў застацца! Доктар, колькі часу мне на адной ножцы скакаць?
Доктар:	Не хвалюйцеся, я зараз што небудзь прыдумаю. Звяртаецца да залы. Яшчэ за 30 год маёй працы Кашчэй і Баба Яга ні разу да мяне не звярталіся. Відавочна хацелі нашкодзіць Дзеду Марозу і Снягурцы. За што па заслугах і пакараны. Так яны могуць увесь Новы год сапсаваць. Дзеці, а можа мне сатварыць з іх Смяшынку Машачку і Смехатворца Сашачку? Га?	
Дзеці:	Так!
Доктар:	Хай яны павесяляць усіх дзяцей, хто сабраўся каля елачкі. Толькі трэба прыгатаваць кацёл “амаладжэння” і “безклапотнасці”Доктар чаруе і Кашчэй ды Яга становяцца Смехатворцам і Смяшынкай.
Нумары мастацкай сам-ці.
Смяшынка:			Добры дзень рабяты! Гэта Сашачка, а я Машачка!
Саша:	Мы прыйшлі сюды, каб разам з вамі добра сустрэць Новы год, каб вітаць Дзеда Мароза і Снягурку, а разам з імі усіх дзяцей. Рагоча.
Смяшынка:			Чаго ты так смяешся, Сашачка?
Саша:	А можа мне Дзеда Мароза не палохаць?
Смяш-ка:	Як табе не сорамна? Сапсаваць свята. А пакуль нашы госці усе не сабраліся, мы прапануем вам пагуляць. Гульня “Музычная палачка”
Смяш-ка:	Ой, Сашачка, мне здаецца, сюды хтосьці ідзе. Зайчык скача пад елачку. Зайчык:	Добры дзень рабяты! Добры дзень Саша і Маша!
Дзеці, Саша і Маша:	Добры дзень зайка!
Маша:	І што ты нам прынёс?
Зайка:	Вельмі я люблю загадкі. Хочаце, я вам пагадаю?
Дзеці:	Так!
Зайка:	А вось і прыз за адгадкі. Паказвае моркву. Загадвае загадкі. Малайцы адгадалі, а цяпер самая цяжкая! 
	Разбойнік ён шэры, няма яму веры,
	Клыкамі ён шчоўк, шчоўк, хто гэта?
Воўк выскоквае з-пад ё\елачкі і, схапіўшы прыз, зноў хаваецца пад елку.
Зайка:	Ой, а дзе мая морква, хто яе панёс? Дзеці крычаць што воўк, зайка пачуўшы уцякае.
Маша:	Воўк, хутчэй вылазь, мы цябе ўсе пазналі.
Воўк:	І не падумаю. Я толькі вылязу, а вы тут як тут! Схопіце і бывай маладосць, бывай воўчая прыць! Хітранькія, а жыць-та хочацца!
Маша:	Сашачка, я ведаю чаму воўк не хоча вылазіць з-пад елачкі. Яму проста сорамна за былыя грахі.
Саша:	Зараз я раскажу вам, сябры, гісторыю якая адбылася з ваўком зусім нядаўна. А вы не пазяхайце, а нам дапамагайце.
	Пасля заняткаў у школе, пабеглі мы з ваўком у ….. поле.
	Гульня вясёлая – футбол, забіў ваўку я першы … гол.
	Замест мяча схапіў воўк боты, а мячык трапіў у … вароты
	Крычыць: “Ды гэта не футбол, заб’ю і табе я першы …” гол.
	Мне за суперніка нялоўка, спрачацца з ім зусім няёмка.
	Тут па мячы нагой я хлоп, пацэліў проста ў воўчы … лоб.
	Даруй – кажу, брат, за канфуз, а у ваўка аж вырас …гуз. 
Воўк выскаквае з пад елкі.
Воўк:	Гэта хлусня, гэта не пра мяне, дзе ў мяне гуз? Дзе?
Маша:	Не пра цябе, кажаш? А хто “Чырвоную шапачку” з’еў?
Воўк:	Гэта мой дзядуля.
Саша:	А сямёра казлятак?
Воўк:	Мая бабуля.
Маша:	А ну, хутчэй прызнавайся, што ты рабіў пад елачкай?
Воўк:	Я вам усё раскажу, калі вы мне дазволіце застацца на елцы, на Навагоднім свяце.
Саша:	Дзеці, дазволім?
Дзеці:	Так!
Маша:	Ну, тады расказвай!
Воўк:	Па даручэнні Бабы Ягі я павінен быў падпіліць елачку. Яна бы ўпала і напалохала рабят, і яны б разбегліся.
Маша:	Сашачка, глянь, пад елачкай піла?
Можна пусціць нумары. Залятае Шапакляк.
Шапакляк:	А вы елачку ўпрыгожылі, свята ўчынілі, а мяне не запрасілі, вось я вам за гэта ўсякіх гадасцяў нараблю.
Маша:	Эй, бабуся, вы хто такая?
Шапакляк:	Я – Шапакляк, я збіраю злыя ўчынкі. Дрэнныя ўчынкі – маё хоббі. Я іх раблю па пяць, сем на дні.
Маша:	 А чым вы займаецеся яшчэ?
Шапакляк:	Страляю з рагаткі па галубах, абліваю мінакоў з акна вадой, пераходжу вуліцу заўжды ў забароненым месцы і на чырвонае святло.
Саша:	Вам з намі не па дарозе. Ідзіце адсюль па дабру па здарову!
Шапакляк:	Ах, так, я аб’яўляю вам вайну! Збіраецца ісці.
Маша:	Яна ж сапсуе нам свята, неабходна яе паклікаць.
Саша:	Пачакай, Шапакляк. Раскажы нам што небудзь!
Шапакляк:	Вы думаеце што ў вас тут каля елкі сабраліся толькі добрыя дзеці? Глупства! Упэўнена, хлопчыкаў-налётчыкаў таксама дастаткова! Зараз я пагуляю з вамі ў гульню. “Гэта я, гэта я, гэта брацця ўся мая!” і мы яшчэ паглядзім, якія вы ўсе добранькія… Згода?

	1. Хто тут з вас не лянуецца, на “выдатна” вучыцца?
	2. Хто тут з вас любіць спазняцца на урокі?
	3. Хто гуляе ў валейбол, забівае ў шыбу гол?
	4. Хто тут з вас у трамваі цесным, не ўступіць бабулі месца?
	5. Хто тут з вас лезе аж з скуры, любіць спорт і фізкультуру?
	6. Хто тут сёстры – рагатушкі, на уроку, як вяртушкі?
На усе пытанні вучні павінны адказваць. Далей Шапакляк кажа, што будзе паслухмянай і ёй дазваляецца застацца на свяце.
Маша:	Ой, нешта доўга няма Дзеда Мароза з унучкай Снягуркай.
Саша:	А можа з імі нешта здарылася?
Маша:	Рабяты, давайце разам іх паклічам. Клічуць. Замест Дзеда Мароза з’яўляецца добрая чараўніца.
Доб. Чар.	Добры дзень, рабяты! Вя мяне клікалі?
Маша:	Добры дзень! Мы клікалі Дзеда Мароза і яго унучку. Але ўсё адно добра, што ты прыйшла. Нам неабходна твая дапамога. Персанажы пытаюць, ці не сустракала Доб. Чар. Дзеда Мароза з Снягуркай.
Чараўніца:	Добра, у мяне ёсць срэбны сподачак, у яго я пакладу наліўное залатое яблычка і скажу “Каціся, вярціся яблычка на сподачку, скажы пакажы дзе Дзед Мароз і Снягурачка.
			Зараз тут з’явіцца Зімушка – зіма і сама ўсё раскажа.  А я адкрыю вам маленькі сакрэт, як Снягурка замарозіла Чорта, забрала посах Дзеда Мароза і разам са Сняжынкамі і Багоўкай ляцяць да нас на свята.

Нумары маст сам-ці.
Зіма:	А вось і я Зімушка – Зіма,
	Новы год люблю сама!
	Хто вясёлы настрой мае
	Хай і далей так трымае!
	Не бойцеся што Дзед Мароз ,
	Памарозіць крыху нос!
	Разам станем у карагод,
	І сустрэнем Новы год! 

	Рабяты, так каго у вас на свяце не хапае? Як я ішла да вас,  Дзеда Мароза замяла у сумёце, ён там і заснуў, давайце разам разбудзім яго словамі “Дзед Мароз прыйдзі хутчэй, весялосуцю нас сагрэй”. Дзеці клічуць Д.М. і пад музыку з’яўляецца Дзед Мароз і Снягурачка, Сняжынкі і Багоўка.
Дзед Мароз:	Добры дзень, дарагія мае! Са святам! З Новым годам!
	Хоць я, рабяты. З барадой –
	Душой я малады і прыткі.
	Не засумуеце са мной, пацешу ўвачавідкі!
Снягурачка:	Мы прымчаліся здалёку, каб убачыць вашу елку,
		Йшлі ўдваіх даволі доўга – цяжкаю была дарога.
	Дзе на лыжах, на аленях – пехатой і на таксі,
	Выяўляючы цярпенне, страціўшы нямала сіл.
	Былі ўжо ў сёлах, гарадах, былі у школах і садках.
	Нясём бадзёры свой зарад і для валожынскіх рабят.
Дзед Мароз:	Сёння ў елкі імяніны, і зялёныя яліны
	Упрыгожаны на славу, дык пачнем свае забавы,
	Завядзем свой карагод і сустрэнем новы год!
	Нас чакаюць казкі, гульні пра якія вы не чулі.
	Важна не журыцца, будзем весяліцца!

Нумары маст. Сам-ці.
Зіма:	Дзед Мароз! Дзад Мароз! Ты нам ручкі памарозь!
Дзед Мароз:	Ну давайце, не зявайце! Дружна ручкі падстаўляйце!
	Да каго даткнуся я, замарожу хутка я. гульня “Замарозкі”
Зіма:	Рабяты, давайце як мага хутчэй шчэпімся за рукі і не пусцім Дзеда Мароза з круга.
Дзед Мароз:	Я цяпер пачну свой танец, у завею абярнуся,
	У зачыненыя дзверы да цяпла імкнуся.
	Вы мяне, рабяты, не пускайце ў хату,
	Ой, не пускайце, ручкі сціскайце! Дзед Мароз спрабуе вырвацца з круга.  
Снягурачка:	Глядзіце, глядзіце, уцёк Дзед Мароз, даганіце яго, хай крышачку адпачне.
Зіма:	А пакуль Дзед Мароз адпачывае, я хачу каб вы ўсе дапамаглі мне разгадаць загадкі тэлеграмы, што прынёс нам паштальён Печкін. Дапаможыце?
Дзеці:	Так!
Зіма:	Вось тэлеграма паўднёвых шырот: 
“Што такое ёлка? Кажуць пахне смолкай? 
Адкажыце разам мне, ці цвіце яна ці не?
Адрасуйце проста “Ніл”… З Новым годам! (Кракадзіл)
Снягурачка:	А вось яшчэ адна тэлеграма: 
		Снег ідзе, цудоўны дзень. З Новым годам! (ваш Алень).
Зіма:		Любім шышкі мы ад ёлкі, з Новым годам , вас! (Вавёркі)	
Снягурачка:	А вось апошняя тэлеграма:
		Узяў білет на самалёт, вылятаю… (Новы год)
Дзед Мароз:	Добра, ай малайцы. Але гэта яшчэ не ўсё. А танцаваць вы умееце? Любіце? Давайце паспрабуем. Танец.
Зіма:	Дзед Мароз, бачыш якія ў нас кемлівыя дзеткі, вясёлыя, а як яны умеюць адгадваць загадкі?
Дзед Мароз:	А мы паглядзім.
		Хто прыйшоў у зімні вечар, запаліць на ёлцы свечкі?
		Хто заводзіць карагод? Ну вядома… (Новы год)
		Яно для усіх нас добры сябра, хоць дзіваком здаецца,
		Што аддае вясной кажух, а ўвосень раздзяецца. (дрэва)
		Хоць бяскрылы, а лятае, безгалосы – свішча,
	Хоць бязрукі, а бывае грушы ў садзе абівае,
		Нават часам вырывае дрэвы з каранішчам,
		А як зморыцца – ўпадзе, і няма яго нідзе. (вецер)
		Чысцютка, чысцюткай беллю заслалі палі вакол,
		Лятуць і лятуць пушынкі, спадаюць на ціхі дол.
		А завуцца яны … (сняжынкі)

		Ну, дзякуй за адгадкі, мае кацяняткі. Гульня .
Снягурачка:	А зараз мы паслухаем вашы вершы, песні, танцы паглядзім. Ідзе абарона строяў (касцюмаў).
Зіма:	Дзядулечка, можа б ты нам паспяваў?
Дзед Мароз:	Калі добра папросіце, то чаму б і не. Дзед Мароз спявае на мелодыю «Jingle Bells».
		Прыемна адчуваць, як конік мой бяжыць, 
Як ззяе зорны снег вакол ды звон званчэй звініць. 
Спяшаюцца ўсе ўсіх павіншаваць, 
Ды звон збірае ўсіх сяброў каляды святкаваць. 

Звон звініць, звон звініць, звон звініць званчэй. 
Не знайсці у цэлым свеце тых званоў грамчэй. 
Звон звініць, звон звініць, звон звініць званчэй. 
Не знайсці у цэлым свеце тых званоў грамчэй.
Снягурачка:	Дзядуля, ты зусім забыўся, што елачка у нас не свеціцца.
Дзед Мароз:	Зараз я аб’яўляю конкурс песні па камандах. Якая каманда, пачуўшы мелодыю, гучней заспявае, тая і будзе пераможцам.
Зіма: На развітанне мы б хацелі развучыць з вамі песню – танец “Если весело живётся».
Снягурка:	Апошні ліст календара злятае,
		І радуецца святу ўся дзятва.
		Дзяўчынкі, хлопчыкі шчаслівыя вітаюць
		Канікулы – цудоўная пара!
Дзед Мароз:	Прыйшоў да нас Новы, светлы год,
		Магу зазначыць тут аўтарытэтна,
		Што ён не пройдзе без прыгод,
		Без вашых спраў канкрэтных.
		Жадаю поспехаў дабіцца,
		Каб толькі ўсе на пяць змаглі вучыцца.
Зіма:	Вось і ўсё. Прыйшла пара развітальныя словы сказаць. 
	Да пабачэння усім вам, дзятва! Будзем сустрэчы чакаць.

----------


## Алена.by

ЕХАЛА КАЛЯДА У ЧЫРВОНЫМ ВАЗОЧКУ
Фальклорнае свята для дзяцей груп “Фантазёры” і “Пачамучкі”– 5-й год

Гаспадыня
Несцерка
Мядзведзь
Каза
Чорт
Цыганка
Ведзьма

Дзеці стаяць за дзвярамі залы. Частка залы прыбрана пад сялянскую хату. Гаспадыня “спіць”, раптам “прачынаецца”.

Гаспадыня. Ой, божа ж мой, божа!
Я усё сплю ды сплю,
Так калядачкі прасплю!
Зараз прыйдуць да мяне госцейкі,
Трэба прыгатавацца.

Прыбіраецца у хаце. Пад музыку у зал заходзяць дзеці.

Несцерка. На каляды мы прыйшлі,
Мех вялізны прыняслі,
Каб вы нас пачаставалі,
Шмат чаго падаравалі.

Гаспадыня прыбіраецца далей.

Несцерка. Не ідуць нас сустракаць,
Трэба гучна заспяваць!

ДЗЕЦІ СПЯВАЮЦЬ ПЕСНЮ “ЗАПРАЖЫЦЕ СІВЫХ КОНЕЙ”, АПР. РАШЧЫНСКАГА. 

Гаспадыня. Сала няма, каубасы няма, нічога ні дам!
Дзеці. Не далі сала – каб ваша свінка не устала!
Не далі блінца – хай здохне ауца!
Не далі ляпёшкі – разаб”ём акошкі!

Несцерка. Не хоча нас частаваць – пойдзем далей калядаваць! 

Гаспадыня. Я ж, дзеткі, пажартавала.
Я ужо дауно гасцей чакала,
Праходзьце, калі ласка.

Несцерка. Дзень добры у гэту хату!
Гаспадыня, а не прадасі ты нам хату на вечар?

Гаспадыня. Чаму ж не прадаць, калі у цане сойдземся.

Несцерка. Бяры, гаспадыня, у плату цукерачкі да абараначкі.

Гаспадыня. Не, не вазьму, зубкі баляць.

- 2 -
Несцерка. Тады хустачку прыгожаю (накідвае на плечы).

Гаспадыня. Ой! Вазьму! Дзякуй! Ну что ж... падарункі нашы, а хата – ваша!
Спявайце, гуляйце, Каляду сустракайце!

ПЕСНЯ “МІКІТА”,АПР. РАШЧЫНСКАГА

Дзеці. Калядавалі, калядавалі, у акенца заглядалі:
Ці шырокія сцены, каб нам патанцаваць?
Ці добрая гаспадынька, каб нас пачаставаць?

Гаспадыня. Хата шырокая, а частаваць вас пакуль няма за што. Спачатку пацешце мяне, тады 
Будзе відаць.

ПЕСНЯ “ ЗАЙГРАЙ ЖА МНЕ, ДУДАРОЧКУ”, АПР. А. РАШЧЫНСКАГА

Гаспадыня. Дзякуй вам, вясёлыя співакі, малайцы!

Несцерка. Дзякуй у кішэню не пакладзеш!

Гасапыня. Госцейкі дарагія! Здаецца, вы с Казою ішлі, дзе яна?
Козачка, пакажыся, добрым людзям пакланіся! (Козачка кланяецца.)
А няхай яна паскача, усіх у хаце павесяліць. А вы, дзеткі, дапамажыце ёй. 

ПЕСНЯ “КАЛЯДКІ”, МУЗ. Л. ЗАХЛЕУНАГА, СЛ. Л. ПРАНЧАНКА. 
(У канцы песні Каза падае.)
Гаспадыня. А што ж гэта з вашай Козачкай зрабілася? Можа яна занядужыла?

Дзеці. Устань, Козачка, расхадзіся!
Гаспадыня ідзе, каубасу нясе.

Гаспадыня. Не устае!

Дзеці. Гаспадыня нясе сала,
Каб ты, Козачка, устала!

Гаспадыня. Не устае!

Дзеці. Ідзе шэранькі ваучок,
Схопіць цябе за бачок!
(Каза устае.)

Дзеці. Давай, Каза, папрыгаем
Ды ножкамі падрыгаем!

ГУЛЬНЯ З КАЗОЙ.

Ой, козачка белая,
Ой, козачка шэрая,
Па ляску гуляла
Ды у танец запрашала. Ме!


- 3 – 

Каза рухаецца у сярэдзіне круга.Дзеці стаяць і спяваюць. З заканчэннем песні Каза падыходзіць да дзяучынкі ці хлопчыка, спявае “Ме” і выводзіць у круг. Танцуюць, дзеці пляскаюць у далоні. Гульня працягваецца.

Каза. Ой, як я замарылася! Трэба адпачыць. (Ідзе у куток.)

Гаспадыня. А хіба ж ты забылася, Каза, чаго ад цябе чакаюць дзеці?
Ты павінна зрабіць надыходзячы год шчаслівым, ураджайным!

Каза. Добра, калі так, дам трошкі жыта для дабарабыту.
(Ходзіць па зале, прыгаворвае і рассыпае жыта.

Святкуем Калядкі – лавіце зярняткі,
Каб моцна грэла сонца – кіну у аконца.
І вы, госейкі, майце усяго даволі,
А бяды – ніколі.
Нікога не хвалюйце,
Усім цяпло даруйце!

Гаспадыня. Якая разумніца! Ідзі, я цябе пачастую. (Дае качан капусты, каза кладзе у мех, махае галавой і дзякуе: “Ме-ме-ме!”)

Мядзведзь. У-у-у. А мне гасцінцау!

Гаспадыня. І табе гасцінцау захацелася? Спачатку паслужы, што умееш, пакажы!
Ну-ка, пакажы, Мішка, як гаспадыня цеста у дзяжы месіць? (Мядзведзь садзіцца на падлогу і “таучэ” кулакамі перад сабой).

Як дзед табаку нюхае? (Апчхі!) 
Як дзіця затірку есць? (На галаву лье лыжкай)
Як дзяучаты перад люстэркам упрыгожваюцца?
Як Янка на работу ідзе? (Ледзьве пераступае).
Як з работы ідзе? (Бягом бяжыць).

Гаспадыня. Ну і павесяліу ты нас, парагаталі ад душы – сапраудны артыст!
Але ж ведаю, гэта не усё, што ты умееш. Чула, што можаш басам спяваць прыгожа. 

Мядзведзь. З задавальненнем праспяваю.
( Пад бел. Песню “Бульба”)
1. Навучу вас танцаваць, трошкі касалапа.
Потым буду зноу спяваць ды смактаці лапу.
Усміхнёмся цсім сусядзям, ад вуха да вуха.
То хлусня, бо мы, мядзведзі, усе з музычным слухам. 

2. Пятку ставім на насок, потым зноу на пятку.
Той, хто малы, і хто высок, пачынай прысядку.
Пахістаем галавой, лапамі памашам
Ды патопаем нагой на Калядах нашых.


Гаспадыня. І артыст ты, і спявак, можа, яшчэ і танцор?

- 4 – 

Мядзведзь. (усміхаецца, задаецца) Я музыку люблю. У народзе кажуць, што нязадатны я да 
скокау, касалапы, але гэта няпрауда.
Хо! Я мядзведзь – лесавік! Я не маю чаравік.
Ёсць валёнкі, ёсць і боты – ды люблю скакаць з ахвотай!
Паскачам разам?

ТАНЕЦ МЯДЗВЕДЗЯ. БЕЛ. ПЕСНЯ “ЮРАЧКА”. 

Гаспадыня. Дзеці, ці зарабіу Мядзведзь гасцінцау?
Дзеці. Зарабіу!

Гаспадыня. (частуе). Вось табе меду цэлую калоду.
(Да дзяцей.) Добра вы паскакалі, стаміліся. Сядайце, адпачніце, а я ужо вас пачастую, даражэнькія.
(У гэты момант у залу урываецца Чорт.)

Чорт. Мяне бацька паслау,
Калядоушчыкам каб стау.
Не дадуць мне каубасу – 
Тады хату растрасу.

Гаспадыня. Каубас няма, сала няма, нічога не дам!

Чорт. Ах так!
Каб нічога не было,
Каб і жыта не расло,
Каб людзей не частавалі,
Каб і гумны пуставалі!
Чорта б’юць, гоняць ад сябе, але ён усім перашкаджае.

Гаспадыня. Каб масткі ламіліся ад каубас,
А бліны і аладкі самі выскоквалі з патэльні!

Чорт. Каб бліны не адставалі – 
Да патэльні прыставалі.
Усе яго гоняць.

Гаспадыня. Каб былі поуныя клеці яек,
А у хлявах шмат жывёлы.

Чорт. Каб вашы куры не нясліся, а квахталі,
Каб свінні не вяліся, а здыхалі.

Гаспадыня. Каб мірна, весела жылося,
Пілося, елася і яшчэ хацелася.

Чорт. Каб толькі па барадзе цякло,
А у рот не пападала!

Гаспадыня (бярэцца за ухват). Ах ты, чорт калматы, зараз па гарбу твайму упяку.


Мядзведзь (ловіць Чорта за хвост, выцягвае хвост на тры метры).
- 5 -

Чорт. Ай! Ой! Ой! Адпусціце, вельмі балюча!

Мядзведзь. Адпушчу, калі ты з намі пагуляеш.

ГУЛЬНЯ “ПЕРАБЕЖКІ”.
Хвост Чорта за канец трымае Мядзведзь. Дзеці прабягаюць пад доугім хвастом Чорта, а ён разам з Мядзведзем імкнецца злавіць іх, вапускаючы хвост.
У канцы гульні Чорт уцякае за дзверы.

Гаспадыня. Ну вось, ад нячысціка пазбавіліся. Можна святапрацягваць.
(гучыць цыганская музыка, раздаецца стук у дзверы.) Ой, нехта стукае. Пайду, пагляджу, добрага чалавека у госці паклічу.
Уваходзіць цыганка.

Гаспадыня. А што, ці холадна на дварэ?

Цыганка. Ой, холадна! Дазвольцет станцаваць, каб сагрэцца.

ЦЫГАНСКІ ТАНЕЦ.

Цыганка. А што гэта свята без варажбы? (Звяртаецца да гаспадын.) Давай, залаценькая мая, я табе паваражу. Што было, што ёсць, што яшчэ будзе, скажу. Давай далонь. Пакладзі сюды тры грошыкі – будзе у цябе тры хлопчыкі. Пакладзі сала кусок – будзе грошау мяшок.

Гаспадыня. Не хачу, каб ты мне варажыла, усё роуна падманеш!

Цыганка. Ну і не трэба. Пайду да Казы з мядзведзем. Хочаце ведаць, ці будзеце у згодзе у гэтым годзе? (Чуецца адказ прысутных: “Так!”) Ну тады хадзіце сюды, зараз праверым. 

ГУЛЬНЯ “Ці быць нам у згодзе у гэтым годзе”
Дзеці парамі садзяцца на стульчыкі спіна да спіны. Па сігналу яны паварочваюць галовы адзін да аднаго. Калі дзеці павярнулі галовы у адзін бок – значыць, жыць будуць у згодзе, калі не – згоды не будзе. Кожнай пары пажадана закончыць гульню, калі яны павярнуць галовы у адзін бок.

Цыганка. Дзеці, а вам паваражыць? (Дзейці згаджаюцца.) Вось у мяне гаршчочак, ён незвычайны, чароуны. 
Гаршчочак з вяршочак,
Скажы нам, дружочак,
Што збудзецца, здейсніцца,
Што нас чакае?
(Ходзіць па зале, прыгаворвае, падыходзіць да каго-небудзь з дзяцей. Дзіця дастае ручнік.)

Цыганка. Ручнік далёка расцілаецца – чакае цябе дарога, падарожжа, шлях.
(Ходзіць зноу, дастае булку.)
Мыш у сенях бяжыць, каравай у хату нясе – у тваёй хаце багацце будзе, дабрабыт.
(Ходзіць, дастае пярсцёнак.)
Сейце муку, пячыце булкі – да цябе ідуць жаніхі.
(Ходзіць, дастае стужку.)
Стужка да багацця.
(Ходзіць, дастае гузік.)
Жыць табе у вялікай ўчаслівай сям’і.

- 5 - 
(Гучыць музыка, у залу на мятле улятае Ведзьма.)

Гаспадыня. Ой, Ведзьма прыляцела! Толькі цябе тут не хапала!

Ведзьма. Без мяне думалі абысціся? Без нячыстай сілы?

Гаспадыня. Мы напярэдадні свята жадаем пазбавіцца ад рознай нечысці, ад усяго дрэннага, а тут цябе чорт прынёс на мятле.

Ведзьма. Хіба ж я вам не падабаюся? Я такая прыгажуняЙ прауда, дзеткі? Падгаворвае дзяцей, каб яны адказалі: “Так”.

Гаспадыня. А што ты робіш у дзіцячым садзе?

Ведзьма. Прыляцела наймацца на работу.

Гаспадыня. Вось добра! Нам якраз прыбіральшчыца патрэбна.

Ведзьма (збянтэжана). Не, я выхавальнікам буду! У мяне і маленькі падручнік ёсць. Зусім такі маленькі. (Дастае вялікіх памерау кнігу.)

Гаспадыня. А чаму ж ты будзеш дзяцей вучыць?

Ведзьма. Ой, мая навука складаная, але вельмі цікавая – “Па-скуд-ства-знауства!”. Ну што, дзеці, паірэбны вам такі педагог? (Дзеці адказваюць.) Згаджайцеся, весялей жыць будзе.

Гаспадыня. Ну што ж, зараз мы паглядзім, які з цябе выхавальнік.
Ведзьма. Калі ласка. Так, дзеці, першае заданне – тупанне і плясканне. (Па яе загаду дзеці спачатку моцна тупаюць, потым пляскаюць у далоні.)
Другі занятак! Слухайце заданне – хлопчыкі высоуваюць языкі, дзяучынкі ставяць рогі. (Усе адначасова скачуць на месцы пад музыку.)

Ведзьма. Наступны занятак вельмі цікавы – практыкаванне дляголасу. Зробім маленькі звярынец. Хлопчыкі будуць крычаць, як пеуні. Дзяучынкі будуць мычаць, як каровы. А ведзьма – як авечка. Хто мацней? (Усе трымаюцца за галаву.)

Гаспадыня. Які жах! Што ты тут нарабіла?

Ведзьма. Нічога. Усё у парадку. Паглядзіце, як дзецям добра. Ды з маімі здольнасцямі стану нават загадчыцай.

Гаспадыня. Такія здольнасці нам не патрэбны.

Ведзьма. Не патрэбны?! А можна я вам яшчэ што-небудзь пакажу?

Гаспадыня. Зноу паскудствы?

Ведзьма. Не, не... слухайце. А вы ведаеце, ёсць такая прыкмета: хто на Каляды чыхне, той здаровы увесь год пражыве? Паспрабуем? Тры-чатыры: “Апчхі!” (Да гасцй.) а вы, госцейкі дарагія, хочаце быць здаровымі? Тады, калі ласка: Апчхі! Будзьце здаровы! (Ведзьма нясе вядзерца з вадой і мятлой.)

Гаспадыня. Што гэта у цябе?
- 6 - 
Ведзьма. Снегу трошкі растапіла. Хто навагоднім снегам акропіцца, той цэлы год хварэць не будзе. (Бегае па зале, брызгае вадой.)
Я люблю вас і шкадую.
Са мной свята весялей!
Не краду я больш дзяцей,
З дзеткамі гуляю,
Дзетак забауляю.

ГУЛЬНЯ “Ведзьма і памяло”.
Дзеці танчаць парамі пад беларускую музыку. Ведзьма танцуе з мятлой. Калі музыка спыняецца, яна пакідае мятлу, хуценька шукае сабе пару сярод дзяцей, якія тым часам таксама знаходзяць сабе новую пару. Каму не хопіць пары, танцуе з мятлой.


Гаспадыня. Музыка, гучы хутчэй,
Праспяваем весялей.

Гучаць прыпеук.

Гаспадыня. Божа ж мой, здаецца штосьці,
Што паснулі нашы госці?!
Не паснулі, госцейкі? (Не.)
Ну тады...
Грайце полечку, музыкі,
Хай паскачуць чаравікі.
Госці і дзеці утвараюць круг.

Несцерка. Полька управа – акуратна,
Полька улева – далікатна.
А цяпер, паны, паненкі,
Мы бяромся за каленкі.
Зараз пойдзем усе упрысядку
І учэпімся за пяткі.
На двары трашчыць мароз,
Грэем мы суседу нос.
На Калядах мы не тужым,
Крэпка возьмемся за вушы.
А цяпер пайшлі у скокі,
Круцімся у розныя бокі.

У залу убягае мяшок, скача,бегае, усе глядзяць, здзіуляюцца.

Несцерка. Стой, мяшок! Спыніся!
Хто сядзіць там, пакажыся!

Мяшок. Сёння свята ля варот – 
Будзе усё наадварот (уцякае).

Несцерка. Пакружыся, павярніся,
Каля печкі супыніся.



- 7 - 
З мяшка выглядае Чорт.

Несцерка. Дык гэта ж Чорт.

Чорт. Вядома, Чорт.

Гаспадыня. Вось зараз я цябе патэльняй (бяжыць дапечы).
Божа ж мой, божа! Былі бліны, аладкі ды зніклі.
(Да Чорта.) Ты схавау?

Чорт. Схавау, схавау.

Гаспадыня. Пакажы, дзе.

Чорт. Не пакажу, не пакажу.

Гаспадыня. Зараз я цябе патэльняй па баках...

Чорт (да дзяцей). Ну пажартавау я! Аддам пачастункі (бяжыць да дзвярэй, выцягвае мех, дастае падушку, коудру і кладзецца спаць).

Гаспадыня. Вось, нячысцік, падмануу нас.

Несцерка. Не хвалюйцеся, зараз мы яго разбудзім.
(Да лзяцей.) дзеці, давайце патупаем нагамі ды ппляскаем у далоні, Чорт спалохаецца і прачнецца. (Дзеці выконваюць.)

Чорт. Адчапіцеся ад мяне! Паспаць не дадуць!

Гаспадыня. Аддавай бліны!

Чорт. А разлічвацца чым будзеце? Давай, баба, грошы! Ды не звінячыя, а шалясцячыя.
(Гаспадыня ганяе Чорта.) Давай, баба,каубасу, а то хату растрасу!

Гаспадыня. Што ты, якія у мяне каубасы? А на цукеркі ты не ласы?

Чорт. Так, так, цукеркі я яшчэ больш за каубасу люблю.

Гаспадыня. Ну дык давай, хвастаты, аладкі. Дзе схавау?

Чорт. Ну добра, так і быць (нясе з-за дзвярэй).

Гаспадыня частуе прысутных.

Несцерка. Дзякуй за пачастункі,
А мы пойдзем далей калядаваць.
Добрых людзей са святам вітаць.

Гаспадыня. Шчасліва хадзіце,
Здаровы бывайце,
У наступным годзе
Зноу завітайце!

----------


## Ледок

Недавно встретила вот такую сказку. Мне она очень понравилась, и я включила её в сценарий. Буду очень рада, если она кому-нибудь пригодится.

Казачка
    Гэтая казачка пра часы даўнія-старадаўнія. Было гэта так даўно, што ніхто не памятае калі.           Жыла ў тыя даўнія часы Каза. Залатыя рожкі, тоненькія ножкі, мяккая паўсцінка ды шэрая спінка. Нястомная яна была. Штодня раненька ўставала, сонца клікала ды па зямлі нашай скакала. А там, дзе Каза ходзіць – жыццё родзіць, дзе Каза нагой – там бульба капой, дзе Каза рогам – там жыта стогам, да чаго Каза дакранаецца – тое абуджаецца.
     З рана і да позняй ночы скакала нашая Козачка, жыццё памнажаючы. Ужо і Сонейка стоміцца ды кажа:
- Козачка мая, Козачка, пойдзем спаць, стамілася я.
А Каза Сонейку ў адказ: 
- Так, так, пойдзем. Адно, заскочу ў садок, каб яблачкі ўрадзілі.
- Ну, -  пытаецца Сонейка, – цяпер усё?
- Так, так, толькі на рэчку загляну, каб рыбкам што есці было.
    Таму доўгія ў тыя часы былі дні і кароценькія ночкі. Толькі ляжаш спаць, а ўжо ранак. Ад таго цёпла на нашай зямлі было, увесь час толькі лета. А зямля радзіла – нават параўнаць няма з чым!
     І жыў у тыя часы Пятро. Слаўны быў гаспадар. Гандлем займаўся. Добра ўмеў гандляваць, бо пераканаць мог любога. Добра ўмеў размаўляць па-беларуску, а да таго ж і на чужых розных мовах спраўна гаварыў. 
     І ўсё ў Пятра было добра: і здароўе, і каханне, і гаспадарка. Заможны ён быў, але пра грамаду сваю не забываў. Траціну ўсіх заробкаў на тое, каб ладзіць дарогі, масты ці на іншыя агульныя патрэбы, аддаваў, і на нямоглых, якія самі зарабіць не маглі. Ведаў ён, што талент у гаворцы яму дадзены, каб людзей радаваць, карысць ім прыносячы, а не каб грошы хаваць ці сябе выстаўляць. За гэта не толькі багацце меў гандляр Пятро, але і павагу кожнага.
       Але была адна бяда ў Пятра: не было ў іх з жонкай дзяцей. А дзяцей Пятро любіў і бедаваў з-за таго, што іх не мае.
      І надумаў Пятро да сябе ў хату Казу запрасіць, каб яна ў сям’ю дзетак і шчасце прынесла.
Сустрэў раз Пятро Казу ды і кажа:
- Чуў я, што ты шчасце ў дом прыносіш. Зайдзі, пасядзі ў нас на слоне! Зачакаліся мы з жонкай дзетак малых.
- А што? – кажа Каза. – Чалавек ты добры, прыстойны. Чаму б і не пасядзець? Адчыняй хату!
Зайшлі яны ў хату, а Пятро Казе:
- Можа квасу вып’еш з дарогі?
- Добра! Квасу вып’ю і адразу пайду, бо справаў маю яшчэ шмат, не магу затрымацца, – адказвае Каза.
Наліў Пятро квасу ды пытаецца:
- Дык можа ты чаго з’ясі? Мая жонка добрую куцю з мёдам гатуе.
- Добра! – згадзілася Каза. – Куцю я ніколі не ела, то пакаштую.
Паставілі куцю перад Казой, а Пятро байкі ёй баіць пра жыццё, пра свет. А Каза заслухалася ды й забыла, што трэба ісці. Зусім загаварыў яе Пятро. Сядзіць каза, Пятра слухае ды куцю есць. А як толькі даядае, жонка новай куці лыжку падкладае.
Так і засталася Каза ў Пятра ў хаце.
Сонца бачыць – няма Казы, ды і пайшло да сябе дахаты. Не стала каму сонца падганяць, таму дні сталі кароткімі, а ночкі доўгімі.
      З-за таго, што Каза не хадзіла, не скакала па лясах і агародах, трава пачала жоўкнуць, лісце ападаць, і прыйшла на зямлю восень, а за ёй і зіма. Холадна стала, і замест дажджу пачаў падаць снег.
     Дзіўна ўсё гэта было людзям бачыць, бо ніколі яшчэ на Зямлі не было зімы. Раней толькі лета і было.
     Пачалі людзі збірацца ды раду радзіць, што ім рабіць далей, і як ім Казу шукаць, каб яна лета вярнула.
     Апрануліся яны ў кажухі, як Каза, зрабілі зорку нашую беларускую васьміканцовую заместа сонца і пайшлі па хатах шукаць, дзе Каза спынілася, і развесяліць яе, калі яна стамілася.
З хаты ў хату ходзяць, Каляду водзяць, Казу шукаюць, у людзей пытаюць. Да кожнага як зайдуць, то людзі дзякуюць, што яны Казу шукаюць, падарункі розныя даюць.
    І прыйшлі калядоўшчыкі да Пятра, а ён з Казой за сталом байкі ёй бае, а жонка Казе куцю падкладае. У хаце Дастатак і Шчасце разам з імі за сталом сядзяць, куцю ядуць, Пятра слухаюць.
Зайшлі людзі, толькі пачалі казаць, а Пятро ім:
- Добры дзень, вам госцейкі! А што вы так прыйшлі ці Казу нашую павесяліць? Бачыце, Каза стамілася. Можа развесяліце яе як? Давайце песню ў славу Казе разам заспяваем!
- Го-го-го каза, го-го-го шэра… – панеслася па хаце.
Бачыць Пятро, што спадабалася песня Казе, зараз будзе выходзіць з хаты. Тады Пятро кажа:
- Дзякуй вам, людзі, што прыйшлі да нас у хату. Каза ў мяне ў гасцях, таму дастатку і шчасця многа маю, то я ім з вамі падзялюся. Даставайце свой мех!
     І аддаў Пятро людзям траціну шчасця і дабра. Абрадаваліся калядоўшчыкі і пайшлі па хатах. А Каза кажа:
- Не пашкадаваў ты шчасця для людзей. Добры ты гаспадар, то яшчэ ў цябе пасяджу.
І яшчэ Каза засталася,  пакуль дзеткі малыя не з’явіліся. А як нарадзіліся ў Пятра з жонкай дзеткі – дзве дачкі і два малюпахі сыночкі, – развіталася Каза з Пятром і пайшла іншым людзям шчасце і дабрабыт несці.
     Каб Каза прыходзіла, ставяць людзі на Каляды куцю, бо вельмі Каза куцю з мёдам любіць. А як завітае Каза да каго ў госці ды ўбачыць, што не дзеліцца сваім шчасцем гаспадар з людзьмі, пакрыўдаваць і адысці можа. Таму і стараюцца ўсе, як могуць, дагадзіць Казе і калядоўшчыкам, каб шчасце ў іх хаце затрымалася…

----------


## Лорис

Вот мой сценарий Колядок по группам (по-ленивому). Спасибо девочкам-коллегам.
Калядкі па группах 2012
Калядоўшчыкі: Пачынальнік (з зоркай), Павадыр з Казою, Павадыр з Мядвядзем, Цыган з Кабылай, Музыкант.

Калядоўшчыкі спяваюць, “На нова лета!”
1.На нова лета
Хай родзіць жыта.
Шчодры вечар,  багаты вечар-2р.

2.Жыта, пшаніца,
Усякая пашніца.
Шчодры….

3.Жадаем табе,
Слаўны гаспадару,
Шчодры….

4.Піва варыці,
Сынкоў жаніці.
Шчодры….

5.Пасаг збіраці,
Дочак выдаваці.

6.На нова лета
Хай родзіць жыта.
Шчодры вечар,  багаты вечар-2р.

Уперад выходзіць Пачынальнік.
 Пачынальнік: Добры вечар таму, хто ў гэтым даму!
                           А ці рады вы нам?

Гаспадыня:  Рады, рады!

Пачынальнік: Добры дзень, шаноўныя! Ішлі мы, калядоўшчыкі, каля вашага садка,  
                         пабачылі, што ўсё у вас тут так прыбрана, не ўтрымаліся і зайшлі, каб 
                         расказать што-небудзь цікавае да і праспяваць для вас, бо зараз - Каляды!
                         Дазволіш, гаспадыня, Каляду заспяваці ці так Калядзе даці?

 Гаспадыня:  Хачу, каб заспявалі!

Спяваюць  «Калядкі»
Каляда, каляда, каляда, каляда.
1.Ой, ладачкі ладкі,
Надышлі калядкі,
Надышлі калядкі
На стале аладкі.

2.  Мы надралі таркаю 
Дранікаў духмяных,
Хочаш ешь са скваркаю,
Хочаш са смятанай.

3.Вось вам, калі ласка,
С жэрдачкі каўбаска,
Вось кавалак пірага,
Каб не брала вас туга.

4.Калі вам прысмакі
Прыйдуцца  да смаку,
Прынясіце Богу
Шчырую падзяку.
Каляда, Каляда, Каляда, Каляда.

Пачынальнік:  Нашы дзяды і прадзеды ў сваіх сем’ях заўсёды 6 студзеня распачыналі 
                            Каляды абрадавай вячэрай. Яе называлі першай куццёй, бо будзе яшчэ 
                            другая і трэцяя. 
                           Дзеці, а ці ведаеце вы чаму вячэра называецца куццёй?
                           Таму, што самая галоўная страва на стале – гэта куцця! Елі яе не толькі   
                           дзеці і дарослыя. Сяляне давалі крыху кашы курам, каб лепш нясліся; 
                           падышоўшы да акна, гаспадар прапаноўваў лыжку куцці і Дзеду Марозу, 
                           каб не было моцнага марозу.  
У час Калядаў праводзіліся забавы, гульні – “святочныя вечарынкі”.   
 Моладзь спявала прыпеўкі.

Прыпеўкі.
1.	Мы прыпеўкі пачынаем
Будзем весела спяваць,
Як не будзе вам маўчацца
Тады можна падпяваць.

2.	Мы прыйшлі да вас с вяселлем
Спадабалась вельмі нам.
Усіх вітаем з Калядою,
Нізка кланяемся вам.

3.	На Гродзенскім кірмашы
Хлопцы прадаюцца.
На капейку 40 штук
Ды й то задаюцца.

4.	Па балоце бусел ходзіць –
                                                  Чырвоная дзюбачка.
Прыйдзе мілы пацалуе.
Скажа “ Мая любачка”

5.	Цераз рэчку пераедзем,
Беражком пайдзем пяшком.
Чужых дзевак абгаворым,
Сваіх замуж аддадзём.

6.	Мы прыпеўкі пець канчаем
Заклінаем не тужыць.
Бо пакуль гармонік грае,
Беларусы будуць жыць!

Гаспадыня:.  Дзякуй вам за вяселую песню! Малайцы!

Пачынальнік:  Дзякуй у кішэню не пакладзеш.

 Гаспадыня:.   Бярыце ў плату цукерачкі да бараначкі.
Гаспадыня частуе.

Пачынальнік: Каляда – гэта даўняе свята, на якім вадзілі  Казу, каб на палі быў добры  
                           ўраджай, вадзілі Мядзведзя, каб у сям’і былі ўсе здаровыя і багатыя. 
                           Спявалі шчадроўкі.


Выходзіць Павадыр Казы з Казою

Павадыр Казы : Мы не самі ідзём, 
                             Казу з сабой вядзём.
                             Ідзём з далёкага краю, 
                             З-пад самага раю.

                              Ну-ка, козачка, паскачы,
                             Гаспадарам на новае лета,
                             На добры ураджай!
                             А вы, дзеткі, дапамажыце ёй песню заспявайце,

Песня «Калядкі» Захлеўнага
1.Тупу,  тупу, туп – каза,
Тупу, тупу – дзераза.
Тупу- на калядкі,
Тупу – на аладкі. 

2.Тупу,  тупу, туп – коўзкі лёд,
Тупу, тупу – Новы год.
Тупу- на калядкі,
Тупу – на аладкі. 

3. Тупу,  туп   каза  нагой,
Тупу, тупу каза другой.
Тупу- на калядкі,
Тупу – на аладкі. 

Каза скача, потым валіцца на падлогу і прыкідваецца мёртвай.

 Павадыр Казы: Стамілася наша козачка з далёкай дарогі, упала, прапала. 
                             Дай, гаспадыня, кусок сала, каб каза устала
                             Ды на кожны ражок павесь пiражок.
                              На хвосцiк – каубаскi? Кааб пачула вашай ласкi.

Гаспадыня:. Даю, даю. Так добра скакала, зарабiла падарункi.

Гаспадыняр ідзе за пачастункам калядоўшчыкам,
а яны спяваюць песню“На нова лета!”
Гаспадыня прыходзіць з пачастункам.

 Павадыр Казы:   Устань, козанька, расхадзіся, нашаму гаспадару нізка пакланіся.
                              Пакланіся ўсім: і старым, і маладым,
                              Закладай свае рогі, падбірай свае ногі.
                               З гэтай хаты выхадзі, бяду-гора вынасі.

Каза падымаецца і кланяецца.

Павадыр Казы:  Каза устала i усiм весела стала
                            Галавой кiвае, гуляць запрашае.

Гульня “Пошла  Коза па лесу…”
Пошла  Коза по лесу, по лесу, по лесу,
Искать себе принцесу, принцесу, принцесу. 
Давайте-ка попрыгаем, попрыгаем, попрыгаем.
И ножками подрыгаем, подрыгаем, подрыгаем.
И ручками похлопаем, похлопаем, похлопаем.
И ножками потопаем, потопаем, потопаем.
И ручками подвигаем, подвигаем, подвигаем.
И вместе все попрыгаем, попрыгаем, попрыгаем.


Каза:      Ой, замарылася. Пайду адпачну.

Павадыр Казы: А хіба ж ты забылася. Каза. Чаго ад цябе дзеці чакаюць?

 Каза:    Добра, дам вам трошкі жыта для дабрабыту.
/ сыпле жыта і прыгаворвае/
Святкуем калядкі, лавіце зярняткі.
Лавіце рукой, каб добры быў настрой.
Каб моцна грэла сонца – кіну ў аконца.
Майце ўсяго даволі, а бяды ніколі.

Выходзіць Павадыр з Мядзведзем.

 Павадыр Мядзведзя:     Мы не самі ідзём,
                                        Мядзведзя з сабой вядзём.
 Мядзьведзь у нас вучоны,
 Кіем ахрышчоны.
 Вучыўся ў Смаргонскай Акадэміі
 Ведае многія навукі,
 Паказвае цікавыя штукі.

 -Ну, Мішка, пакажы, як сын гаспадароў у школу збіраецца.
 -А як сусед з працы вяртаецца?
 -Як гаспадынька мужа сустракае?
 -Як гаспадыня да калядаў рыхтуецца?
 -Што гаспадыня робіць, калі гаспадар з хаты сыходзіць?
 -Як гаспадар дровы коле?
 -А як сусед да гаспадыні заляцаецца? 

Мішка ўсё паказвае жэстамі.

 Павадыр Мядзведзя: Ну, малайчына Мішка, гаспадарам пакланіся.

Мядзведзь кланяецца .

Павадыр Мядзведзя : А яшчэ наш мядзведзь умее іграць на дудачцы.

Гаспадыня:   І нашы дзеці ўмеюць іграць на музычных інструментах.



Б.н.п. “Зайграй жа мне дударочку” 
(ігра на музычных інструментах)

1.Зайграй жа мне, дударочку,
 А я патанцую.
І за гэта цябе мілы, 
Мёдам пачастую.

Прыпеў:
Тум-тум, тум-та, тум-та,
Медам пачастую.
Тум-тум, тум-та, тум-та,
Медам пачастую.

2.Зайграй жа мне, дударочку,
 Як сам разумееш.
Зайграй, сівы галубочку,
Тое, што ўмееш.

Прыпеў:
Тум-тум, тум-та, тум-та,
Тое, што ўмееш
Тум-тум, тум-та, тум-та,
Тое, што ўмееш.

3.Як іграюць без дуды,
Ходзяць ножкі не туды.
А як дуду пачуюць,
Самі ножкі танцуюць.

Прыпеў:
Тум-тум, тум-та, тум-та,
Самі ножкі танцуюць.
Тум-тум, тум-та, тум-та,
Самі ножкі танцуюць.


Павадыр Мядзведзя : А зараз давайце пагуляем з дудачкай.


Гульня “Дудачка”
Дзеці стаяці па кругу. Са словамі перадаюць дудачку.

Гэта дудка не прастая
Да усіх яна ўцякае,
Каму у рукі пападзе,
Той у круг плясаць пайдзе.

Гаспадыня:   Весела іграў Мядзведзь.Атрымлівай бочачку меду.


Выходзіць Цыган з Кабылаю.
 Цыган:      Я таксама не адзін хаджу,
 Кабылу з сабой ваджу.
 Кабыла мая зусім маладая,
 Аж тры зубы ў роце мае,
 Як пачуе ў хаце сала,
 Пачынае іржаць, як дурная. 

 Цыган:        Ну, ці ёсць у гэтай хаце сала?

Кабыла іржэ.

 Цыган:    Гаспадар, купі маю кабылу.

Гаспадыня:  А што яна рабіць умее?

 Цыган:    Ой, ды яна ўсё робіць.
 Можа ваду піць,
 Можа  А мною ў госці хадзіць,
 Можа сена есці,
 Можа  А мною песні пеці.

Калядоўшчыкі спяваюць “Юрачку”.
 Цыган з Кабылаю танчаць.

Эх ты, Юрачка, што ты цешышся?
Прыйдзе зімачка –куды дзенешся?
Твая хата як свірон,-
Без падлогі, без вакон…
Эх ты, Юрачка, што ты цешышся

Гаспадыня: Добра, купляю тваю Кабылу.

 Цыган: Ну вось, Манечка, прадаў я цябе.

Кабыла б’е Цыгана. Цыган уцякае ад Кабылы:

Цыган:    Ой, не біся, не прадам я цябе.

Калядоўшчыкі прамаўляюць пажаданні гаспадарам:

Калядоўшчыкі    Добра пагуляли, але ўжо час ісці да дому.
                               Мы віншуем вас са святам, шчасце вам багата.
                               Дзякуй гаспадыня   за пачастункі,
                               Шчодрага вам лета, багатага хлеба!

  Пачынальнік:  А мы пойдзем далей калядаваць.
                             Добрых людзей са святам вітаць.


 Дзеці (разам):     Шчасліва хадзіце, 
                              Здаровы бывайце, 
                              А ў  наступным годзе 
                              Зноў завітайце!


Калядоўшчыкі выходзяць з хаты, пры гэтым спяваюць

	 Песню “ Бывайце  здаровы” 
1. Бывайце  здаровы,
Жывіце багата,
А мы ад’яджаем 
Да дому, да хаты.

2.У зяленай дубраве
Мы начаваць будзем,
А вашае ласкі
Вавек не забудзем.

3.Яшчэ вам жадаем
Прыбытку у хаце,
Нямнога, нямала
На год па дзіцяці.

4.Бывайце  здаровы,
Жывіце багата,
А мы ад’яджаем 
Да дому, да хаты.

----------

TaniaCeluiko (06.01.2017), Алусик (17.01.2022), Нестерович Ирина (11.01.2021)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Калядныя падгаворкі
*
Добрый дзень, панечка! Адчыні акеначка.
Чым жа будзеш дараваць? Чым жа будзеш частаваць?

На каляды мы прыйшлі, мех вялізны прыняслі,
Каб вы нас пачаставалі, шмат чаго падаравалі.

Не дай доуга нам стаяць, на двары сняжок таптаць.
Бо кароткі світачкі, да памерзлі лытачкі.

Каляда-каляда. У нас целая беда 
Обошли мы целый свет. Ни конфет, ни денег нет! 
Мы вас будем развлекать, песни петь и танцевать…

Калядзін, калядзін. Я у бацькі адзін.
Караценькі кажушок, дайце мне на піражок.
Даставайце кашалькі,  і давайце пятакі.

Мяне бацька паслау, калядоушчыкам каб стау.
Не дадуць мне каубасу –  тады хату растрасу.

Гаспадынька не скупіся з намі хутка падзяліся.
Ці ступу малака, ці цукерак поу – мяшка.

Дай грошай мяшок, ці кашы гаршок.
Жбан малака, ці кавалак пірага.
Ці капеечкі на цукерачкі!?

Дзякуй за пачастункі,
А мы пойдзем далей калядаваць.
Добрых людзей са святам вітаць.

Каб у кожнай хаце, было багацце.
Каб грошы вадзіліся. Каб дзеткі радзіліся.

----------

baranova n (11.01.2016), Алусик (17.01.2022)

----------


## ZHANIK

Казачка пра Пятра, Казу і Каляды
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=X9HwGp7Rz1k

----------

vesto4ka (02.10.2017), Алусик (17.01.2022)

----------


## ZHANIK

А это мои Каляды. Почти весь сценарий моего сочинения (пока взяла стихи с форума но потом их заменю на свои.  Песня, загадки и игра мои). Материал ещё дорабатываю.
ВЕД.	Здравствуйте, мои родные, маленькие и большие.
	Снова этот большой зал всех детей сейчас собрал.
	Будем праздновать, ребятки, здесь весёлые Колядки.
	Ждут нас игры и веселье и конечно, угощенье.
	Слышу, каблучки стучат, гости к нам сюда спешат.
	Открывайте ворота! Заходи к нам, Коляда!

Под музыку “Ой, Калядочки” диск «Каляды»  заходят дети ст. гр. в костюмах.

1 РЕБ.	Отворяй-ка ворота! Пришла Коляда! 
		С пышками, с лепёшками,
		Со свиными ножками.
2 РЕБ.		Коляда, коляда, подай пирога!
			На кусочки не ломай,
			А по целому давай.
ВЕД.	Не плясали и не пели, а угощенье захотели?
	Погодите-ка, постойте, песенку сначала спойте!

ПЕСНЯ «КОЛЕДА К ВАМ ПРИШЛА»
1.	Коледа к вам пришла и гостей привела.
Коледа-колядки празднуют ребятки.

2.	Коледа к вам пришла и медведя привела.
Коледа-колядки празднуют ребятки.

3.	Коледа к вам пришла и гостей привела.
Коледа-колядки празднуют ребятки.

ВЕД:	Гости наши хороши, песню пели от души.
	Очень хочется узнать,  умеет ли Мишенька плясать?
КОЗА:	Наш Мишутка, молодец. И танцор он и певец.
		В этом сами убедитесь. В хоровод все становитесь.
		Хочет Мишенька плясать, свою удаль показать.

ХОРОВОД “КАЛЯДКІ”
муз. Л.Захлевного сл.Л.Пранчака сборник «Песенькі Дзеда Барадзеда»


ВЕД:	Мишенька совсем устал. У нас в зале задремал.
	К Мишке все мы подойдём, ему песенку споём.

ИГРА «КАЛЯДА І МЯЗДВЕДЗЬ»
Мішка Каляду чакаў, ды ў бярлозе задрамаў.
Мы вакол яго хадзілі, разам Мішаньку будзілі:
“Мішка, хуценька ўставай ды Каляду даганяй”

ВЕД:		Хотите, дети посмотреть какой ловкий и сильный наш Медведь?
		Вместе с ним мы поиграем, кто сильнее мы узнаем.

ИГРА

ВЕД:  Очень сильный ваш Мишутка. Это правда, а не шутка.
	 Но была ещё Коза. Где же эта егоза?
КОЗА:	Я тут. 
		Коляда пришла в ваш дом, значит будет счастье в нём,
		Будет радость и достаток, будете вы все богаты.
		Принесла я вам загадки, отгадайте их, ребята:
1.	С неба падает, летит и кружится.
На ладошку сядет - станет лужицей. (снежинка)

2.	На деревьях – покрывало, на земле – большой ковёр.
Солнце выглянет – оно сверкает. Весна придёт – оно растает. (снег)

3.	Подрумянит щёчки нам, носик разукрасит,
Но его мы не боимся если в доме очутимся. (мороз)
ВЕД.		Мы загадки отгадали а теперь мы поиграем.

ИГРА С КОЗОЙ

ВЕД.		За руки берись народ. Коза зовёт всех в хоровод.

ХОРОВОД “КАЗЁЛ” муз. народная
сборник «Дзіцячыя фальклорныя гульні» З.Л.Леановіч Н.А.Рылькова

Коза падает.

ВЕД.		Коза наша упала, она силы потеряла.
		Что же делать, как нам быть?
РЕБ.		Козу надо одарить: 
Подарить ей угощенье – конфеты, пряники, печенье.
Можно дать кусочек сала, чтоб она как прежде стала.
(одаривают козу)
ВЕД:		Козе на рожки-крошки повесим мы по сушке,
Дадим конфет немножко, чтоб знала к нам дорожку,
		Дадим немного сала, чтобы Коза скакала.

(Коза встаёт, благодарит за угощение)

ВЕД:		Помогли Козе мы встать, теперь можно и сплясать.

СВОБОДНАЯ ПЛЯСКА “БЕЛОРУССКАЯ ПОЛЬКА”

РЕБ:	Сеем, сеем, посеваем,
	С Новым годом поздравляем,
	Счастья будет вам горой
	Урожая воз большой.
РЕБ:		Уродись у вас овёс, чтобы на два метра рос
		Уродись у вас пшеничка, и горох и чечевичка.
РЕБ:	Чтоб гостей невпроворот было в доме целый год!
	На столе всегда пирог, лёгких, лёгких вам дорог.

ВЕД:		Праздник наш мы завершаем, здоровья, радости желаем.
		Ну а на следующий год Коляда к нам опять придёт.

----------

solnet (30.12.2018), Алусик (15.01.2017)

----------


## alenagomel

Калядаванне
Цыганка:

 На каляды мы прыйшлі,
 Мех вялізны прыняслі,
 Каб вы нас пачаставалі.
 Шмат усяго падаравалі

Гаспадыня:
- Добры дзень, шаноўныя! Ішлі мы, калядоўшчыкі, каля вашай …………, пабачылі, што ўсё у вас тут так прыбрана, не ўтрымаліся і зайшлі, каб расказать што-небудзь цікавае да і праспяваць для вас, бо зараз - Каляды!


Калядоушчык:: 
Калядзiн, калядзiн! Я ў бацькi адзiн!
          Караценькi кажушок – падайце пiражок!
          А наверх каўбасу, а то хату разнясу! 


Цынанка Мядзведзя:
 Мы не самі ідзём,
 Мядзведзя з сабой вядзём.
 Мядзьведзь у нас вучоны,
 Кіем ахрышчоны.
 Вучыўся ў Смаргонскай Акадэміі
 Ведае многія навукі,
 Паказвае цікавыя штукі.
 -Ну, Мішка, пакажы, як сын гаспадароў у школу збіраецца.
 -А як сусед з працы вяртаецца?
 -Як гаспадынька мужа сустракае?
 -Як гаспадыня да калядаў рыхтуецца?
 -Што гаспадыня робіць, калі гаспадар з хаты сыходзіць?
 -Як гаспадар дровы коле?
 -А як сусед да гаспадыні заляцаецца? 

 Мішка ўсё паказвае жэстамі.

 Павадыр Мядзведзя: Ну, малайчына Мішка, гаспадарам пакланіся.

 Мядзведзь кланяецца .

Гаспадыня:А мы не адні прыйшлі, а з казою каляднай, добрай і ладнай. А ну, козачка пакажыся, добрым людзям пакланіся.

Дзе каза ходзіць, там жыта родзіць,
А дзе не бывае, там улягае.
Дзе каза рогам, там жыта стогам,
Дзе каза нагой-там даляры гарой,
Дзе каза хвастом, будзе там багаты дом,
Дзе каза туп-туп- там грошай сем куп! (абсыпаюць жытам).

/ у канцы песні каза падае/
Цыганка: Што гэта з вашай казой здарылася?
Гаспадыня: Устань, козачка, расхадзізя. Гаспадыня ідзе, каубасу нясе. /не устае/ Гаспадыня нясе сала, каб каза устала./не устае/. Ідзе шеранькі ваучок, схопіць цябе за бачок. /каза устае/

А хіба ж ты забылася. Каза. Чаго ад цябе дзеці чакаюць?


 КАЗА Добра, дам вам трошкі жыта для дабрабыту.
 / сыпле жыта і прыгаворвае/
 Святкуем калядкі, лавіце зярняткі.
 Лавіце рукой, каб добры быу настрой.
 Каб моцна грэла сонца – кіну у аконца.
 Майце усяго даволі, а бяды ніколі.

КАЛЯДОУШЧЫКІ Дзякуй за пачастункі. Мы пойдзем далей калядаваць, добрых людзей са святам вітаць.


Удачного празднования калядок………..

----------

Magvai (02.01.2020), Алусик (15.01.2017), Свето44ка (03.11.2016)

----------


## //Эlla

*«Калядкi»
для дзяцей старэйшай і сярэдняй группы*
Цыганка-
Гаспадар
Гаспадыня-

Зала мае выгляд святочна упрыгожаннай сялянскай хаты, стаiць стол з муляжамi калядных страу. Гучыць беларуская народная песня «Ой, Калядачкі». Дзяцей сустракаюць Гаспадыня i Гаспадар.

Гаспадыня: Добры вечар, хлопчыкi i дзяучынкi! Як цудоуна што вы завiталi да нас у госцi. Сення, на каляды, усе чакаюць гасцей. 
Гаспадыня: Лiчылася, як правядзеш Каляды, такiм увесь год будзе. Таму усе спявалi, танцавалi, весялiлiся, частавалi адзiн аднаго i хадзилi у госцi.

(Чуецца стук)
Гаспадыня: Ой, хто гэта яшчэ стукае? 
Гаспадар:
Пад акном каляднiкі таўпяцца.
Пакличам іх у хату, яны нам будуць спявацi Каляду.
З песняй “Каляда-калядачкі” уваходзяць калядоўшчыкі (старшая гр.)

1-ы калядоўшчык.
Ой, калядачкі-калядкі!
Дружна пляскаем мы ў ладкі.
3 песняй па сялу ідзём,
Зорку-сонейка нясём.
2-і калядоўшчык.
А зорачка наша іскрыстая
На жытцо каласістае,
На зернейка залатое,
На дабро маладое.
3-і калядоўшчык;
На вёсенку красную,
На зораньку ясную,.
На вадзіцу талую,
На пашаньку ўдалую.
4-ы калядоўшчык.
На даўжэйшы дзянёк,
На дружны ручаёк,
На цёплае лецечка,
На духмяныя  кветачкі.
5-ы калядоўшчык.
А мы - вяскоўцы знатныя,
Да песень-танцаў здатныя.
Ды і ўсякая праца ў нас спорыцца,
Ніхто за намі не ўгоніцца.
6-ы калядоўшчык.
I жняцы мы, і касцы,
Ва ўсіх справах малайцы.
Ёсць запасы ў нашых амбарчыках,
А ў хлявах - акурат па кабанчыку.
1-ы калядоўшчык.
На падвор’ях гусі, куры з петухом,
Пчолкі ёсць і соты, поўныя з мядком,
Пачастуюць госця, толькі еш,
Што пасля аж песню запяеш.
2-і калядоўшчык.
Як ідзём мы - люба паглядзець!
Ходзіць з нашай калядой мядзведзь.
I казу вядзём з сабой якраз,
Вось і хатка, дзе чакаюць нас.
А не порадовать лі нам усіх вяселымі забавамі?
 сценка «Каза и мяздведзь»
Каза: Выхадзі плясаць, Мядзведзь, я прыпеўкі буду петь!
Мядзведзь: Пець, Каза, ты не ўмеешь. Не пяешь, Каза, а блеешь!
Коза: А ты, Мішанька – мядзведзь, сам-то неўмеешь пець. Ты тугой на вухо       
         – ні голаса, ні слуха.
Медведь. Ах, Каза ты, Козачка, шэранькая розочка. Хватиць нам браніться,  
         давай з табой міриться.
Каза. Что ты, Міша, дарагой, не бранілісь мы з табой. Мы з табой шуціли, народ повеселили.
Игра «Шла Коза по лесу»
Игроки встают в круг, коза — в центре. Все идут по кругу в правую сторону, а коза — влево. Коза выбирает кого-то из ребят, выводит в середину круга. Они исполняют движения в соответствии со словами. Все стоящие в кругу повторяют движения за ними. Теперь в кругу выбирают себе пару уже два человека. Игра продолжается до тех пор, пока почти все дети не встанут в круг.
Каза круціць галавой, валіцца на падлогу.
калядоўшчык.
Ах, наша козачка пакацілася,
На бачок павалілася.
Заплюшчыла вочкі, не есць і не п’е.
Прысмакі гаспадыня  не дае.
Гаспадыня.
Ой, што ж я зрабіла не так?
I які трэба козачцы прысмак?
Калядоўшчык.
Калі можна, гаспадарочкі, з вашае ласкі -
Наша козачка надта любіць каўбаскі.
Гаспадар.
Во, а мы пра каўбаску забылі,
Ледзь бедную скацінку не ўмарылі.
Уставай, козачка, уставай,
Вось каўбаска - забірай.
Каза. Дзякую, вазьму, кругленькую, як сонца,
         Каб у вас быў дастатак бясконцы.
Мядзведзь: (наблiжаецца да iх, адштурхоувае Казу) А мне!
Гаспадыня: А ты спачатку паслужы, што умееш пакажы!
(Павадыр выводзiць Мядзведзя на сярэдзiну залы)
Павадыр: Пакажы, Мiша, як Гаспадыня цеста у дзежцы месiць (мядзведзь садзiцца на падлогу, падкручвае ногi, таучэ кулакамi, iмiтуючы замешванне цеста у дзяжы.) А як дзецi кашу ядуць? (Мядзведзь « дастае вялiкую лыжку» i  есць.) А як Гаспадыня прыгажосць наводзiць? (Мядзведзь выцягвае левую лапу уперад, а правай iмитуе, як жанчына прыхарошваецца.) А як дзецi танцуюць? (Мядзведзь смешна падскоквае i круцiцца на месцы.) Цi зарабiу Мишка калядны ласунак?
Гаспадыня: Так, зарабiу! Вось табе, Мiшка, бочачка меду! (Мядзведзь радасна прытанцоувае).
 Калядоушчыкi: (рэчытатывам)
Шчодры вечар, багаты вечар!
Хутчэй дарыце, нас не марыце!
Гаспадыня: Частуйцеся, госцiкi дарагiя! (усiм падае пачастункi)
Калядоушчыкi:
Гаспадыня добрая i вельмi шчодрая!
Гаспадыня:
Я вас буду частаваць, а дзеткам трэба танец паказаць.
Танец «Дзеравенскія забавы»
 Ведущая.
Слышу звон бубенцов,
Слышу, скрипка поёт,
К нам, должно быть, гости едут.
Вон они уж у ворот!
Звучит аудиозапись «Цыганочка», появляется Цыганка с девочками.
Цыганка. «Цыганочка» с выходом
Девочки исполняют танец «Нанэ цоха»
Ведущая. 
Ай, да гости удалые! Да веселые какие!
Цыганка здоровается, свістіт, выходіт  конь.
Проводит игру « Купи коня». 
Цыганка. 
Купи коня, добрый конь,
Добрый конь, не конь-огонь!
Умней меня, купи коня.
Не продала бы, да деньги нужны,
На ярмарку спешу. Купи коня!
Дети, к которым она обращается, отказываются от покупки, называя разные причины отказа: «не могу купить, денег нет; мне конь не нужен, я езжу на автомобиле и т. д.».
Ребёнок. 
Нам коня не предлагайте,
Вы нам лучше погадайте.
Цыганка. 
Хороши у вас ребята, 
Добры молодцы, девчата.
Раз товар не по купцам,
Погадать мы рады вам, но сначала угадайте, что у меня в мешочке.

Музыкально – дидактическая игра «Определи инструмент»
У Цыганки в мешке музыкальные инструменты: ложки ,треугольник, маракасы, трещотка, она рассказывает по очереди об инструменте, не называя его. Дети могут задавать вопросы, потом должны догадаться, о каком инструменте идёт речь. Цыганка предлагает ребёнку, назвавшему инструмент, быть ведущим .
Оркестр  «Добрый мастер»  (исполняет средняя группа)
Цыганка. 
Теперь давайте погадаем, да в горшочки мы заглянем.
Игра «Гадание на горшках».  Положіць у гарчшочак полотенце, булку, кольцо, ленту, пуговицу, веточку.
Дети. 
Горшочек с вершочек, 
Скажи нам дружочек:
Что сбудется, станется
Плохое пусть останется.
Ребёнок указывает на горшочек или берёт первый горшок, открывает его и достаёт полотенце.
Гаспадыня 
Полотенце!
Далеко расстилается… Ждёт тебя дорога, путешествие.
Хоровод продолжает кружиться, дети поют «Горшочек с вершочек…». Второй ребёнок выбирает следующий горшок, там лежит булка.
Гаспадыня
Булка!
В твоём доме достаток будет, благополучие.
Хоровод…
В третьем горшке – кольцо.

Гаспадыня
Колечко!
Сейте муку, пеките пироги!
К тебе гости будут – женихи!
Хоровод…
В четвёртом горшке – лента.
Гаспадыня.
Лента!
Лента - к богатству, прибыли.

В пятом горшке – пуговица.

Гаспадыня. 
Пуговица!
Жить тебе в большой семье,
Счастливой жизнью.
Ведущая. 
Всего один горшок остался!

Вбегает Цыганка в круг.

Цыганка. 
И мне погадайте! Я тоже счастья хочу! (Достаёт веточку из шестого горшка.)
Что это? Растолкуйте!
Гаспадыня. 
Видно – к новой метле!
Цыганка. 
Огорчённо, заглядывая в горшок.
А колечка нет?!
Гаспадыня. 
Да женихов-то всех разобрали, не оставили тебе ни одного!
Цыганка. 
Ах, так? Ах, вот ты как? (Разгоняет всех детей метлой.)
Сейчас я буду хозяйкой. Попляшите вы у меня! Устрою я вам экзамен. Ну, кто смелый, становитесь в круг. 
Поиграем в игру «  Метёлка». Цыганка даёт детям свою метлу, украшенную бантом и объясняет, 
что пока будет играть музыка, например, «Весялуха», они должны передавать метлу по кругу. 
У кого после окончания музыки веник останется в руках, тому загадку про зиму нужно отгадать. 
Загадки. 1. До чего же неприятно
В горку их тащить обратно.
А с горы они уж сами
Смело едут вместе с нами. (Сани).

2. Прорубили топором, 
Мы окошко в этот дом.
И наловим кошке
Рыбы в том окошке. (Прорубь).

3.Льётся речка – мы лежим,
Лёд на речке – мы бежим. (Коньки).
Гаспадыня. Вот и повеселились. Каляды -самае любімае  свята у беларусаў.  На працягу дзвюх тыдняў, ў час якіх  ніхто не працаваў, ні ў дзень, ні ў ноч не змаўкалі песні. Люді марылі аб тым, каб святочны настрой, святочная весялосць доўжылісь не толькі ў калядны тыдзень. А ўвесь год!

----------

mar62 (04.01.2020), prynka (03.02.2020), Алусик (17.01.2020)

----------

